# Hisense L9G Wins Value Electronics UST Shootout



## imagic

I just finished serving as a judge at the VE UST shootout. The Hisense L9G beat the LG HU85A and Samsung LSP9T to be crowned King of UST Projectors in the first competition of its kind.

A few observations...

1. Each projector had areas where it outperformed the others

2. The LG did not handle HDR as well as the others

3. The Samsung offers the best tone mapping of HDR

4. The Hisense has a Game Mode and the lowest lag

5. The Hisense is remarkably sharp

6. The LG is best at handling deep shadows

7. The Samsung has the most intense wide gamut color

8. Being DLPs, motion was just about identical for all three

9. All three projectors needed some tuning to improve out of the box color settings

10. The Hisense was the worst of the batch with really dark scenes and the best with bright scenes

Fun times, and I'm glad to see USTs get the attention.

Also, my own voting was as follows:

1. Samsung
2. Hisense
3. LG

Personally, I found the Samsung's better tone mapping, and the Hisense relative weakness with dark scenes (think star fields) enough put the LSP9T above the L9G. It sort of depends how you use it, the Hisense looks great with a lot of different content just not dark, shadowy scenes.

As for the LG, it renders HDR too dark, unless you turn off dynamic tone mapping, in which case it clips HDR highlights like crazy. That really hindered it, and it's really too bad since the LG handled deep shadows (Harry Potter and Gravity demo scenes) the best,


----------



## DunMunro

Mark Henninger said:


> I just finished serving as a judge at the VE UST shootout. The Hisense L9G beat the LG HU85A and Samsung LSP9T to be crowned King of UST Projectors in the first competition of its kind.
> 
> A few observations...
> 
> 1. Each projector had areas there it outperformed the others
> 
> 2. The LG did not handle HDR as well as the others
> 
> 3. The Samsung offers the best to emailing of HDR
> 
> 4. The Hisense has a Game Mode
> 
> 5. The Hisense is remarkably sharp
> 
> 6. The LG is best at handling deep shadows
> 
> 7. The Samsung has the most intense wide gamut color
> 
> 8. Being DLPs, motion was just about identical for all three
> 
> 9. All three projectors needed some tuning to improve out of the box color settings
> 
> 10. The Hisense was the worst of the batch with really dark scenes and the best with bright scenes
> 
> Fun times, and I'm glad to see USTs get the attention.


And the video stream:


----------



## cincylion

DunMunro said:


> And the video stream:


"
3. The Samsung offers the best to emailing of HDR"?
Tone mapping?


----------



## imagic

cincylion said:


> "
> 3. The Samsung offers the best to emailing of HDR"?
> Tone mapping?


Lol... yeah tone mapping.


----------



## samorf

Do we know the input lag number yet?


----------



## xportz

Mark Henninger said:


> Also, my own voting was as follows:
> 
> 1. Samsung
> 2. Hisense
> 3. LG


How do the units compare for laser speckle or rainbow effect? I'm very sensitive to RBE and was hoping one of them was better than the others.


----------



## DaGamePimp

samorf said:


> Do we know the input lag number yet?


The L9G is claimed to be capable of ~30ms.

- Jason


----------



## imagic

xportz said:


> How do the units compare for laser speckle or rainbow effect? I'm very sensitive to RBE and was hoping one of them was better than the others.


Speckle was hard to spot, but not completely absent if you are close to the screen and find the right angle with specific content/scenes. I'd consider it a non-issue, it's not the obvious speckle I've seen with some long-throw projectors and it's invisible from 8 feet away. I saw no RBE on any content, for the duration of the show, but I know that if you go looking for it you'll probably find some content that lets you see it, even without the color wheel. But it's not something I saw even once during the shootout.


----------



## imagic

DaGamePimp said:


> The L9G is claimed to be capable of ~30ms.
> 
> - Jason


Yes, I can confirm this is what Hisense said at the shootout.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Mark - nice to see UST projectors get some press. A lot of other UST PJ’s have been introduced recently including the BenQ V7050i, the new Vava 4K triple laser and other Indiegogo crowd funding UST’s like the JMGO U2 triple laser. I wonder how well they stack up to the Samsung LSP9T at half the price.

Important question - these UST PJ’s work best with an ALR lenticular screen. Any thoughts on that or recommendations?


----------



## Kev1000000

Mark Henninger said:


> Speckle was hard to spot, but not completely absent if you are close to the screen and find the right angle with specific content/scenes. I'd consider it a non-issue, it's not the obvious speckle I've seen with some long-throw projectors and it's invisible from 8 feet away. I saw no RBE on any content, for the duration of the show, but I know that if you go looking for it you'll probably find some content that lets you see it, even without the color wheel. But it's not something I saw even once during the shootout.


Are you saying this for all units or just the L9G?


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Mark - nice to see UST projectors get some press. A lot of other UST PJ’s have been introduced recently including the BenQ V7050i, the new Vava 4K triple laser and other Indiegogo crowd funding UST’s like the JMGO U2 triple laser. I wonder how well they stack up to the Samsung LSP9T at half the price.
> 
> Important question - these UST PJ’s work best with an ALR lenticular screen. Any thoughts on that or recommendations?


I just reviewed the BenQ and it is a stellar performer. For SDR it's at least a good as the triple lasers, but with HDR it is not as capable. Triple laser buys you brighter and more saturated HDR.

The screen I used is left over from my Epson review. It is apparently the same 0.6 gain lenticular material Elite sells. So far so good, has worked great with Optoma, Samsung and BenQ USTs.


----------



## xportz

Mark Henninger said:


> Speckle was hard to spot, but not completely absent if you are close to the screen and find the right angle with specific content/scenes. I'd consider it a non-issue, it's not the obvious speckle I've seen with some long-throw projectors and it's invisible from 8 feet away. I saw no RBE on any content, for the duration of the show, but I know that if you go looking for it you'll probably find some content that lets you see it, even without the color wheel. But it's not something I saw even once during the shootout.


Great to hear! Thank you.


----------



## imagic

Kev1000000 said:


> Are you saying this for all units or just the L9G?


I'd say for all of them, but laser speckle was easiest to spot with the LSP9T.


----------



## vjforum

Mark,
Do any of the triple laser USTs (current or upcoming) do 3D?
Thanks


----------



## SaulP

Thanks, Mark, for posting. It’s good to see excitement around the USTs. 

For me, I’m pretty much constrained to buy the Samsung because its throw ratio is significantly smaller. I’m having a cabinet built to hold the UST PJ and the screen (and other AV equipment) and i don’t want to have to “slide” the PJ out from the cabinet. With the Samsung, I can do a 110” screen with a cabinet that’s about 2’ in depth. The others would need to be about 4” deeper. That may not sound like much but it changes the look quite a bit.


----------



## Dustin Francis

xportz said:


> How do the units compare for laser speckle or rainbow effect? I'm very sensitive to RBE and was hoping one of them was better than the others.


My LSP9T had much more laser speckle than my L9G and the HU85LA I borrowed also had more. I also had the BenQ v7050i in my theater room and after the L9G, I liked that image the next best.


----------



## Dustin Francis

vjforum said:


> Mark,
> Do any of the triple laser USTs (current or upcoming) do 3D?
> Thanks


The Vava Chroma (on Indiegogo right now) does 3D.


----------



## Dustin Francis

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Mark - nice to see UST projectors get some press. A lot of other UST PJ’s have been introduced recently including the BenQ V7050i, the new Vava 4K triple laser and other Indiegogo crowd funding UST’s like the JMGO U2 triple laser. I wonder how well they stack up to the Samsung LSP9T at half the price.
> 
> Important question - these UST PJ’s work best with an ALR lenticular screen. Any thoughts on that or recommendations?


I agree with what Mark said about the BenQ v7050i. I think the image from it is really nice and the HDR is nice too, it just doesn't have as much "punch" as say the LSP9T or L9G most because of the brightness IMO. I still preferred the image of the BenQ over the LSP9T, because I found the amount of laser speckle, chromatic aberration, and intensity of the red laser on the LSP9T to just be subpar and distracting for me...even when not looking for it. With that said, the Hisense L9G basically takes those issues I had with the LSP9T and gets rid of them and I know people love to talk about the chip size differences making a big difference, but IMO it's just not super noticeable. I'm really happy with what Hisense is doing with the L9G and I also do have the Vava Chroma funded through Indiegogo that I should get with the first batch of them with a 120" screen to put in my studio living room, so I'm hopeful for that as well.


----------



## Kev1000000

Dustin Francis said:


> I agree with what Mark said about the BenQ v7050i. I think the image from it is really nice and the HDR is nice too, it just doesn't have as much "punch" as say the LSP9T or L9G most because of the brightness IMO. I still preferred the image of the BenQ over the LSP9T, because I found the amount of laser speckle, chromatic aberration, and intensity of the red laser on the LSP9T to just be subpar and distracting for me...even when not looking for it. With that said, the Hisense L9G basically takes those issues I had with the LSP9T and gets rid of them and I know people love to talk about the chip size differences making a big difference, but IMO it's just not super noticeable. I'm really happy with what Hisense is doing with the L9G and I also do have the Vava Chroma funded through Indiegogo that I should get with the first batch of them with a 120" screen to put in my studio living room, so I'm hopeful for that as well.


Whoa, you're saying the L9G does not have the laser speckle of the LSP9T/HU85LA?


----------



## Ricoflashback

Dustin Francis said:


> I agree with what Mark said about the BenQ v7050i. I think the image from it is really nice and the HDR is nice too, it just doesn't have as much "punch" as say the LSP9T or L9G most because of the brightness IMO. I still preferred the image of the BenQ over the LSP9T, because I found the amount of laser speckle, chromatic aberration, and intensity of the red laser on the LSP9T to just be subpar and distracting for me...even when not looking for it. With that said, the Hisense L9G basically takes those issues I had with the LSP9T and gets rid of them and I know people love to talk about the chip size differences making a big difference, but IMO it's just not super noticeable. I'm really happy with what Hisense is doing with the L9G and I also do have the Vava Chroma funded through Indiegogo that I should get with the first batch of them with a 120" screen to put in my studio living room, so I'm hopeful for that as well.


***It sounds like the L9G is a great projector but I don’t understand Hisense forcing a bundle purchase along with a fresnel screen that gives off the halo effect. For that reason alone, I’d lean toward the Vava Chroma. It will be interesting to see the comparisons once the Vava Chroma is released.


----------



## imagic

Dustin Francis said:


> I agree with what Mark said about the BenQ v7050i. I think the image from it is really nice and the HDR is nice too, it just doesn't have as much "punch" as say the LSP9T or L9G most because of the brightness IMO. I still preferred the image of the BenQ over the LSP9T, because I found the amount of laser speckle, chromatic aberration, and intensity of the red laser on the LSP9T to just be subpar and distracting for me...even when not looking for it. With that said, the Hisense L9G basically takes those issues I had with the LSP9T and gets rid of them and I know people love to talk about the chip size differences making a big difference, but IMO it's just not super noticeable. I'm really happy with what Hisense is doing with the L9G and I also do have the Vava Chroma funded through Indiegogo that I should get with the first batch of them with a 120" screen to put in my studio living room, so I'm hopeful for that as well.


Yeah, the Samsung probably does exhibit the most laser speckle. And it does have chromatic aberration issues. But, at least with the units used at the shootout, I would say that the Hisense has a roughly equal amount of chromatic aberration as the Samsung, whereas the LG was better than those two in that regard.

I could not see any pragmatic difference in the projected images that I'd chalk up to chip size. In fact the Hisense sometimes looked like it was resolving the most detail, despite the higher native pixel count of the larger DMDs on the LG and Samsung. I _think_ this extra sharpness could be attributed to the lens.


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***It sounds like the L9G is a great projector but *I don’t understand Hisense forcing a bundle purchase along with a fresnel screen that gives off the halo effect.* For that reason alone, I’d lean toward the Vava Chroma. It will be interesting to see the comparisons once the Vava Chroma is released.



Hisense offers both lenticular and Fresnel screen options. The high gain Fresnel screen is explicitly for bright room situations, I strongly recommend the low gain lenticular screens for USTs including the Hisense.


----------



## Smooth725

Mark Henninger said:


> I just reviewed the BenQ and it is a stellar performer. For SDR it's at least a good as the triple lasers, but with HDR it is not as capable. Triple laser buys you brighter and more saturated HDR.
> 
> The screen I used is left over from my Epson review. It is apparently the same 0.6 gain lenticular material Elite sells. So far so good, has worked great with Optoma, Samsung and BenQ USTs.


How does the Epson LS 500 compared with these projectors


----------



## Smooth725

How does the Epson LS 500 compared with these projectors? How does the Epson LS 500 compared in a well-lit room to these projectors? Overall how's the Epson LS 500 compare these other projectors in regards to all the different lighting conditions?


----------



## imagic

Smooth725 said:


> How does the Epson LS 500 compared with these projectors? How does the Epson LS 500 compared in a well-lit room to these projectors? Overall how's the Epson LS 500 compare these other projectors in regards to all the different lighting conditions?


LS 500 has good qualities...


Bright, works well in bright rooms
Has a sharp, low distortion lens
Comes with a screen
Color accurate right out of the box
Acceptable input lag for casual gaming

but...


Throw ratio is larger than other USTs, it sits further out from the wall
Color gamut is limited versus triple-laser models
Black levels are inferior to DLP USTs


----------



## Tech Pauper

Seems like the L9G could be the premium gaming projector many have waited for, two 4k/120hz, 30ms lag. Input lag at the threshold of unnoticeable for many. Vava Chroma at 150ms so it's out totally. LSP9T at 55 with only 4k/60hz, so out for many more than the Hisense, though they both would be dropping about the same amount of frames with the hz difference. Hoping the mentioned black levels aren't too terrible on the L9G, might be a winner.


----------



## Tech Pauper

Though the blacks here on the Hisense on the left, looking rough. Mark, is that really how it looked in person, or is the camera losing some detail?


----------



## imagic

Tech Pauper said:


> Though the blacks here on the Hisense on the left, looking rough. Mark, is that really how it looked in person, or is the camera losing some detail?


That clip is roughly indicative of how the Hisense dealt with very dark scenes, it did have a harder time than the other two.


----------



## subwoofery

Sounds like HiSense and Epson don't have the best black out of all USTs out right now. 

Does anyone know which currently is the best one to handle deep shadows and all ? The LG I assume ? 

Thank you 
Kelvin


----------



## cec68

The cinema screen that comes with the L9G has a 0.4 screen gain. What was the gain on the screens used in the UST shootout? Would the hisense have better blacks and shadow detail with the 0.4 screen than the one used in the shootout?


----------



## DaGamePimp

cec68 said:


> The cinema screen that comes with the L9G has a 0.4 screen gain. What was the gain on the screens used in the UST shootout? Would the hisense have better blacks and shadow detail with the 0.4 screen than the one used in the shootout?


I think it was stated that the screens used in the shootout were from SI, possibly the Solar Gray (.85 gain) but I could be mistaken. 

* I was mistaken , *see the post below...*

- Jason


----------



## Tech Pauper

From ProjectorCentral's recap: "Each projector was mated with and tuned for the same 100-inch, 0.6 gain lenticular ALR UST screen that rejects 90% of overhead light."








Hisense L9G Named Value Electronics 2021 King of UST Projectors


The new Hisense triple-laser L9G ultra short throw living room projector grabbed the top slot in a three-way competition against LG and Samsung to become the Value Electronics 2021 King of UST.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Mikenificent1

Disregard, question was already answered


----------



## DunMunro

The short version (condensed) video of the UST shootout:


----------



## squared80

Mark Henninger said:


> I just finished serving as a judge at the VE UST shootout. The Hisense L9G beat the LG HU85A and Samsung LSP9T to be crowned King of UST Projectors in the first competition of its kind.
> 
> A few observations...
> 
> 1. Each projector had areas where it outperformed the others
> 
> 2. The LG did not handle HDR as well as the others
> 
> 3. The Samsung offers the best tone mapping of HDR
> 
> 4. The Hisense has a Game Mode and the lowest lag
> 
> 5. The Hisense is remarkably sharp
> 
> 6. The LG is best at handling deep shadows
> 
> 7. The Samsung has the most intense wide gamut color
> 
> 8. Being DLPs, motion was just about identical for all three
> 
> 9. All three projectors needed some tuning to improve out of the box color settings
> 
> 10. The Hisense was the worst of the batch with really dark scenes and the best with bright scenes
> 
> Fun times, and I'm glad to see USTs get the attention.
> 
> Also, my own voting was as follows:
> 
> 1. Samsung
> 2. Hisense
> 3. LG
> 
> Personally, I found the Samsung's better tone mapping, and the Hisense relative weakness with dark scenes (think star fields) enough put the LSP9T above the L9G. It sort of depends how you use it, the Hisense looks great with a lot of different content just not dark, shadowy scenes.
> 
> As for the LG, it renders HDR too dark, unless you turn off dynamic tone mapping, in which case it clips HDR highlights like crazy. That really hindered it, and it's really too bad since the LG handled deep shadows (Harry Potter and Gravity demo scenes) the best,


Did this include the Vava Chroma?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

squared80 said:


> Did this include the Vava Chroma?


No, just the Samsung, LG, and Hisense. The VAVA Chroma isn't officially out yet so it wasn't eligible. It'll probably be included in next year's shootout.


----------



## Varun Kantamneni

Dustin Francis said:


> I agree with what Mark said about the BenQ v7050i. I think the image from it is really nice and the HDR is nice too, it just doesn't have as much "punch" as say the LSP9T or L9G most because of the brightness IMO. I still preferred the image of the BenQ over the LSP9T, because I found the amount of laser speckle, chromatic aberration, and intensity of the red laser on the LSP9T to just be subpar and distracting for me...even when not looking for it. With that said, the Hisense L9G basically takes those issues I had with the LSP9T and gets rid of them and I know people love to talk about the chip size differences making a big difference, but IMO it's just not super noticeable. I'm really happy with what Hisense is doing with the L9G and I also do have the Vava Chroma funded through Indiegogo that I should get with the first batch of them with a 120" screen to put in my studio living room, so I'm hopeful for that as well.


Hey Dustin, Im looking to choose between the LSP9T and the L9G. I could get the former for a lot less than the newer L9G. CA and laser speckle dont matter much to me but I do care about sharpness and detail. Is the L9G a different level to the Samsung or could I save some $$ on the LSP9T?


----------



## xportz

cec68 said:


> The cinema screen that comes with the L9G has a 0.4 screen gain. What was the gain on the screens used in the UST shootout? Would the hisense have better blacks and shadow detail with the 0.4 screen than the one used in the shootout?


I agree. If the L9G is factory tuned for its included 0.4 gain screen, wouldn't that explain its poor black level performance?


----------



## Tech Pauper

xportz said:


> I agree. If the L9G is factory tuned for its included 0.4 gain screen, wouldn't that explain its poor black level performance?


The 0.6 gain 100-inch Screen Innovations ST screens used in the shootout start at around $4,000 I believe? Very unlikely the included Hisense screen will be even as good at 0.4 gain, but certainly not much better. Especially considering the shootout was already a mostly light controlled room. Comments in the shootout for it were like: "..In a dark room, it just grayed right out..." "..Black levels in HDR were invisible basically" "..The minute it got to black levels it just disappeared" "..Everyone in the room was like, "What happened?" Brutal stuff that 0.2 is not going to fix.


----------



## xportz

Tech Pauper said:


> The 0.6 gain 100-inch Screen Innovations ST screens used in the shootout start at around $4,000 I believe? Very unlikely the included Hisense screen will be even as good at 0.4 gain, but certainly not much better. Especially considering the shootout was already a mostly light controlled room. Comments in the shootout for it were like: "..In a dark room, it just grayed right out..." "..Black levels in HDR were invisible basically" "..The minute it got to black levels it just disappeared" "..Everyone in the room was like, "What happened?" Brutal stuff that 0.2 is not going to fix.


No doubt the screen you used was of very high quality. Thanks for elaborating. 

It sounds almost like a tone mapping issue. Does it seem like something that could be fixed with a future software update?


----------



## Deaf-Forever

xportz said:


> No doubt the screen you used was of very high quality. Thanks for elaborating.
> 
> It sounds almost like a tone mapping issue. Does it seem like something that could be fixed with a future software update?


They literally did say it probably wouldn't be fixed by firmware.....



Tech Pauper said:


> Brutal stuff that 0.2 is not going to fix.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I agree I received and put it in my bedroom where I housed to have my lg pled tv. Black levels are invisible and I it seems to be out of focus. Not very sharp.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Still totally unsatisfied with the projector the blacks are terribl. I dont know how you name it projector of the year. 
i post some pictures with some of the lights on.


----------



## humax

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Still totally unsatisfied with the projector the blacks are terribl. I dont know how you name it projector of the year.
> i post some pictures with some of the lights on.


I am sorry to say, but these black levels are painful to watch. Are you using the accompanying 0.4 ALR screen? Although, it does not really matter, even the best ALR cannot fix this. The native contrast is simply too low, the brightness too high and there is very little for the screen to work on. Machines with such low contrast should not be sold by any company in 2021. It is a mockery of the consumers. Period.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Yes the alr soft screen that came with it. I thought I was doing something wrong but everything is correct according the installation. I had many projectors but blacks like that never show befor. Ima gone to pay the full price for this projecto. Is going back. Is very hard to trust these Chinese companies without to try the product first.


----------



## xportz

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Still totally unsatisfied with the projector the blacks are terribl. I dont know how you name it projector of the year.
> i post some pictures with some of the lights on.


Thanks for sharing. That looks awful. Not sure how this wasn't a deal breaker for the UST shootout! I'll have to consider the Samsung.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I chooses the Hisense for the gaming capabilities which is good in that field. I didn’t try the Samsung maybe I should


----------



## cec68

Is your screen upside down?


----------



## imagic

xportz said:


> Thanks for sharing. That looks awful. Not sure how this wasn't a deal breaker for the UST shootout! I'll have to consider the Samsung.


Indeed. I wound up voting for the Samsung as winner on points and absolutely the Hisense black level performance was why, more than any other factor.

With TVs at the shootout people voting don't give the poor black level and shadow detail performance a pass. Not sure why they did with the USTs.


----------



## rigidz

Mark, Samsung doesn't support 24p frame rate right? Did you notice any difference between Hisense L9G and Samsung LS9PT while playing 24p content? if Yes, Can you elaborate please.


----------



## imagic

rigidz said:


> Mark, Samsung doesn't support 24p frame rate right? Did you notice any difference between Hisense L9G and Samsung LS9PT while playing 24p content? if Yes, Can you elaborate please.


I saw no discernible difference between the projectors in terms of cadence or motion.


----------



## humax

rigidz said:


> Mark, Samsung doesn't support 24p frame rate right? Did you notice any difference between Hisense L9G and Samsung LS9PT while playing 24p content? if Yes, Can you elaborate please.


24p support is not necessarily a big problem with pixel-shifting dlps, if the projector has a decent frame interpolation system. Even on low, there should be judder-free motion with 24p content. If a pixel-shifter does not have FI at all, then yes there is a problem with the cinematic frame rate. I believe the Samsung has one called TruMotion, but I do not know how well it works. Vincent from HDTVTest complained about not properly displaying 24hz content, when he reviewed it.


----------



## Kev1000000

Well, I am seriously concerned with my (not yet shipped) L9G. Thankfully Hisense has their 100 day no regrets thing going on right now, but this really slashes a lot of my hopes that this was a near perfect UST for my preferences. I am not sure how _anyone _can praise this projector if the black levels are this poor. This looks like a business projector when scenes get a little dark.

I'll withhold my true judgement until mine arrives, but man has my excitement just turned into mostly expected disappointment


----------



## Remy.Alexander

I think the price also makes the Hisense 2nd place. $5500 100" $6000 for 120" is insanely stupid. Samsung 120" $3000 130" $5500, unless hisense drops the price, performance vs price is in the samusngs favor and would be my go to


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am wondering the projector update the firmware from the build in google tv or you have to put it in a usb?


----------



## Mikenificent1

Chris Majestic released a video saying how this could be the best UST in the title, but then towards the end says the blacks are poor. Smells like Hisense $$ incentives. Although I do love his reviews. 

Let’s hope a firmware update fixes it.

Anyone else remember when it was first announced it was supposed to have Dolby Vision. Wonder why it got omitted.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am between to keep it or to sent it back. Every ust has plus and minus, for me the big plus is the hdmi 2.1 and ear.


----------



## humax

Mikenificent1 said:


> Let’s hope a firmware update fixes it.


This is a 3000 advertised lumens projector and by the look in the photos contrast seems below 1000:1, perhaps even as low as 600-700:1. How can a firmware update fix that? Contrast is the most important parameter for picture quality. If this was an ALPD projector, it would probably look decent contrast-wise, but apparently Hisense are using their own light engine, so I do not see what else can be done about it. It is a take it or leave it situation. I, for one, refuse to buy again a dlp projector that has grey blacks. I just cannot stand a hazy and flat picture anymore. It is up to the projector companies, not the consumer to work it out.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

What about the Dynamic 1.000.000 contrast they Advertsing


----------



## Mikenificent1

humax said:


> This is a 3000 advertised lumens projector and by the look in the photos contrast seems below 1000:1, perhaps even as low as 600-700:1. How can a firmware update fix that? Contrast is the most important parameter for picture quality. If this was an ALPD projector, it would probably look decent contrast-wise, but apparently Hisense are using their own light engine, so I do not see what else can be done about it. It is a take it or leave it situation. I, for one, refuse to buy again a dlp projector that has grey blacks. I just cannot stand a hazy and flat picture anymore. It is up to the projector companies, not the consumer to work it out.


It seems they optimized it for maximum brightness, curtailing that in favor of contrast instead would help. Dynamic laser dimming is one option they could possibly improve with firmware.


----------



## duckydan

@vagos1103gr11 I think someone said it on the previous page, but make sure your screen isn't upside down... especially if it's the ALR screen that comes with the Hisense. That's what mine (the L5F series) looked like until we realized we had hung it upside down and instead of absorbing the projector light it was reflecting it away.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

duckydan said:


> @vagos1103gr11 I think someone said it on the previous page, but make sure your screen isn't upside down... especially if it's the ALR screen that comes with the Hisense. That's what mine (the L5F series) looked like until we realized we had hung it upside down and instead of absorbing the projector light it was reflecting it away.


And how to check this? The etiquette of the screen is down behind.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

vagos1103gr11 said:


> And how to check this? The etiquette of the screen is down behind.


Where is located the ettiquette on yours?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Where is located the ettiquette on yours?


The first picture is looking from down to up and the second from the ceiling


----------



## humax

There must be an upside arrow or this side up sticker at the back of the screen.


----------



## imagic

humax said:


> This is a 3000 advertised lumens projector and by the look in the photos contrast seems below 1000:1, perhaps even as low as 600-700:1. How can a firmware update fix that? Contrast is the most important parameter for picture quality. If this was an ALPD projector, it would probably look decent contrast-wise, but apparently Hisense are using their own light engine, so I do not see what else can be done about it. It is a take it or leave it situation. I, for one, refuse to buy again a dlp projector that has grey blacks. I just cannot stand a hazy and flat picture anymore. It is up to the projector companies, not the consumer to work it out.


it is my personal opinion that it is worth waiting and seeing what reviewers and calibrators come up with regarding the Hisense, rather than making a judgment based on this one unit, from this one event.

Since I was there, what I'll say is that I'm a little bit surprised and how the Hisense behaved with the Harry Potter scene on the mountaintop that poses such a challenge to so many displays, as well as with other super dark scenes. Yes, it had the most elevated black levels of the three, but even so, I would expect a properly tuned DLP projector would render gradation of shadow detail, instead of showing basically nothing.

The other thing that is anecdotally true, is that the Hisense only looked materially worse than the other two projectors during those torture test deep shadow black level scenes. With the vast majority of regular content, it did not appear appreciably worse in terms of contrast or deep shadow detail.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

humax said:


> There must be an upside arrow or this side up sticker at the back of the screen.


this is the ettiquette behind the screen. Must be correct how I put it as says the manual the ettiquette must be on the downside of the screen


----------



## humax

Mark Henninger said:


> it is my personal opinion that it is worth waiting and seeing what reviewers and calibrators come up with regarding the Hisense, rather than making a judgment based on this one unit, from this one event.
> 
> Since I was there, what I'll say is that I'm a little bit surprised and how the Hisense behaved with the Harry Potter scene on the mountaintop that poses such a challenge to so many displays, as well as with other super dark scenes. Yes, it had the most elevated black levels of the three, but even so, I would expect a properly tuned DLP projector would render gradation of shadow detail, instead of showing basically nothing.
> 
> The other thing that is anecdotally true, is that the Hisense only looked materially worse than the other two projectors during those torture test deep shadow black level scenes. With the vast majority of regular content, it did not appear appreciably worse in terms of contrast or deep shadow detail.



I was not present at the shootout, so I have no opinion on that. However, provided that vagos1103gr11's alr screen is properly installed and not upside down, what I see in his pictures is bad contrast-wise. I mean really bad and elevated contrast levels. No other way to put it. Check out for comparison the two pictures recently posted by Li on at the Fengmi C2 ALPD 3.0 projector thread: (7) Fengmi C2 | Page 3 | AVS Forum . There is a night and day difference and he is not even using an ALR, but a plain white screen.


----------



## humax

vagos1103gr11 said:


> this is the ettiquette behind the screen. Must be correct how I put it as says the manual the ettiquette must be on the downside of the screen


Well, if the screen is not upside down, then the only other thing I can think of is screen gain. Is this the 0.4 negative gain ALR or the 1.2 positive gain? The latter should have higher black floor.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

It’s the cine 100 model LTS100AKA-2


----------



## humax

vagos1103gr11 said:


> It’s the cine 100 model LTS100AKA-2


Yes, I read the sticker, but what is its gain?


----------



## humax

Scratch that, I just saw at the Hisense site the pre-assembled fresnel screen has 1.2 gain and the soft cinema screen is 0.4. 0.4 gain is as low gain as you can get for a screen, so as long as it is properly installed, there is nothing else you can do in terms of screen.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Can’t be something wrong with installation. The screen is flashed on the wall in the correct side.


----------



## humax

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Can’t be something wrong with installation. The screen is flashed on the wall in the correct side.


So we come back to the original conclusion. Too much brightness and too low native contrast. Check out the 2 photos in my link. This is what an ALPD ust dlp projector can do nowadays contrast-wise.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I turned the screen upside down and was worst. I moved the projector to my white elite 125 screen and the blacks are looking better. I am not sure if it’s the screen or the projector.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I turned the screen upside down and was worst. I moved the projector to my white elite 125 screen and the blacks are looking better. I am not sure if it’s the screen or the projector.


some more pictures


----------



## humax

IMHO, you need dark scenes with black bars in order to assess your black levels and if there is haze or "fog" in your image. Most projectors look good with bright scenes and you cannot see the haze and lack of dynamic range.


----------



## Chaz Hagen

Is there VRR support on this projector?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Chaz Hagen said:


> Is there VRR support on this projector?


Probably I don’t have xbox to test it but ps5 4k 120 is wo well


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Some other pictures on dark, buy dig sent me a return label, is going back. My advice avoid this projector. In day scenes is beautiful like all the other tri color laser uat. But in the dark scenes that you need the most for watchin, is horribl. Hisense Advertsing 100 try free promo but actually doesn’t honor this. Buy dig in facebook advertising the Hisense promo but they don’t honor the promo. Definitely there are hazing things behind that and the shootout df the lg, Samsung , and Hisense. All the av enthusiastic know the projectors matters in dark scenes. also there no reviews nowhere about this projector. In Las Vegas 2020 they was showing another look of this projector with Dolby vision suppor. I don’t know what happened and they change the design. I bought this projector in a very good price for the specs and even they was offering 100 usd to keep it, but after the response of hisenose and the black levels definitely not. Even is a big hassle to return it. I will wait for the perfect ust.


----------



## squared80

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Probably


Seriously? What makes you say that? I would be astonished.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

After communicating on facebook with Hisense about the promo, they finally honor to me verbally through an agent on the phone that called me. 
I am waiting to email me written the conversation we had and propably I am gonna test it more and hopefully they gonna improve it with firmware update. As of gaming is performing perfect. On ps5 I have 4k 120 on hdr. I just wished the Blacks to be better. I nevered experience any other ust how is performing. Maybe I will test the benq v7500 with the same alr screen.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I realized the crashed blacks is happ in the hdr and not in sd.


----------



## humax

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I realized the crashed blacks is happ in the hdr and not in sd.


I believe your projector's problem is elevated, not crushed black levels. It's your money, so nobody can tell you whether to keep it or not. However, I do not think that you will see improvement in dark scenes via a firmware update.


----------



## Kev1000000

My L9G arrives tomorrow, so I'll share my thoughts on how this compares to the LG HU85LA, Optoma P1, Samsung LSP9T, Benq v7050i, and the Epson LS500. I've had all of these at this point


----------



## Kev1000000

It's here! Impressions coming later this evening.


----------



## Kev1000000

Alright, here are my first impressions of the L9G, after owning/trying the following projectors: LG HU85LA, Optoma P1, Samsung LSP9/7T, Benq v7050i, and the Epson LS500. Keep in mind, this is only after using the projector for about 3 hours today.

Picture Quality

This things is _bright_. Sure, it may not be as bright as the Epson LS500, but this unit handles the brightness much better than the LS500 and better than all of the other USTs I've tried. Contrast does not suffer if you have the brightness very high, unlike the LS500 which will create terrible blacks in the center of the screen when the brightness is amped to the max.
Colors are fantastic. This projector is nearly identical in terms of color compared to the Samsung LSP9T with a few (major) improvements the L9G has over the LSP9T (more on this in a second). The reds are slightly more controlled here, but overall, the colors absolutely pop on this thing.
Laser speckle... I am _super_ sensitive to laser speckle, which ruined the LSP9T for me. Unfortunately, the L9G also has some laser speckle, but I am happy to report that it's MUCH less here compared to the LSP9T. I can definitely still see it, but it's not nearly as noticeable. You will mainly notice it in super bright scenes with mostly white content, but it's so much more controlled compared to the LSP9T that it's not an immediate deal breaker for me like the laser speckle was with the Sammy.
Black levels... the good news here is that the black levels are not nearly as bad as some of the earlier photos in this thread. In fact, the actual contrast ratio is fine. I _think _something is up with the gamma curves on this projector, since with a bit of tweaking, I was able to remove some of the black crush that I was seeing out of the box. This is also mostly true just for HDR. SDR gamma curves seem to be OK, and while the black levels aren't JVC levels, they're not as terrible as I was expecting. And I do think the overall brightness and color brightness make up for it, but this is only after 3 hours of watching the unit. My opinion may still change here. Hopefully some of this is fixable in an OTA update.
Focus is top notch across the entire screen. I love the fact that the unit is fixed focus at 120". In theory, focus drift shouldn't happen, and it's one less thing to constantly fiddle with. It's just super sharp out of the box.
Other Things to Note

The fan is very quiet. It's not silent, but there is no coil wine or high pitched sound of any kind. I have heard it ramp up really loud for like 750ms, but it's seemingly random and very few and far between.
Input lag with Game Mode is quite low. I have no measuring tools, but I would wager we're somewhere in the ballpark of 30ms.
There is one feature I haven't heard talked about that I really like. There is an actual room brightness sensor! You can choose for the projector to ramp up brightness in the middle of the day and auto adjust at night when the lights are off. It works surprisingly well and doesn't fight with its own brightness reflected off the screen. I _really _like this feature, as the super torch bright mode during the day makes daytime viewing actually possible, but would never be acceptable at night with the lights off. This option also has settings to adjust how much of an offset you want. I love it.
This projector is nearly instant OFF and ON! So many of the other USTs I've tried have super long startup or shutdown times. This projector can go from off to on and displaying a picture in about 5 seconds. Off is pretty much instantaneous.

Of course, I've only played with this unit for about 3 hours now, but I will say I am quite impressed with the L9G so far, even after trying all of the other projectors. I did really like the BenQ v7050i, but it's a little too dim after experiencing the L9G, and the image that the L9G throws has much more of a "wow" factor compared to pretty much all of the other projectors, sans the LSP9T.

As I mentioned, the Samsung LSP9T and the Hisense L9G are almost identical projectors in terms of most attributes when it comes to picture quality, with the exception that the L9G has much less laser speckle and better controls of reds, and the LSP9T has better blacks.

I certainly prefer less laser speckle over better blacks, and I am thinking that part of the crushed blacks may be due to poor handling of gamma curves which may be fixable via a software update.

I'll provide more updates (and photos) when I get a little more time with this, but so far, I am impressed.

For what it's worth, here is how I would order all of the projectors I have tried so far in terms of overall image quality:

*Hisense L9G - *So far, my top candidate, but this may change. Very bright, awesome color, minimal laser speckle (but still there), low input lag, mediocre black levels.
*BenQ v7050i *- A very good projector with excellent color, focus, HDR handling, input lag, and black levels. Just a hair dim for my tastes.
*LG HU85LA *- A solid projector, with a little too much laser speckle for my liking.
*Optoma P1 -* Bright, clean, relatively sharp image. Terrible HDR performance.
*Samsung LSP9T* - Low on list due to laser speckle. Outside of that, pretty much on par with L9G with better black levels.
*Epson LS500* - Hotspotting with periscope lens, focus was never quite right, creates a "digital look" and not quite "film level"
*Samsung LSP7T *- Dim with poor colors and a very sluggish OS.


----------



## Chaz Hagen

Kev1000000 said:


> Input lag with Game Mode is quite low. I have no measuring tools, but I would wager we're somewhere in the ballpark of 30ms.


Any chance you have an Xbox or PC with GPU to test VRR/Freesync/Gsync? Thanks!


----------



## Kev1000000

Chaz Hagen said:


> Any chance you have an Xbox or PC with GPU to test VRR/Freesync/Gsync? Thanks!


I do! I'll check tonight.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Black levels are always a concern with projectors outside of JVC models but, of course, this is not an apples to apples comparison. I had been looking at UST projectors as a potential solution for our new home but I'm not sure I'm going to go that route. 

Even though I'm not looking forward to a projector hanging in a living room (I'll try hard as heck to find a place with a dedicated theater room (no basements where we're going)) I'm getting to the conclusion that if I can duplicate my current setup (electronic screen over LCD and potentially an OLED TV) that would be the best of both worlds.

I believe the UST market will continue to grow and the technology will get better each year. It is a great solution for folks who want a TV they can use in the living room or a room with more ambient light AND do not want the hassle of mounting a PJ. It seems like the Tri-Lasers that can minimize sparkle/speckle coupled with a good lenticular screen like Grandview Dynamique are the best solution. I don't agree with Hisense's "bundling" concept as that forces you into a less than optimal screen. But we're going to see better technology in the UST projector world and I'm sure Mark will be here to review new offerings as they are introduced.


----------



## squared80

Ricoflashback said:


> But we're going to see better technology in the UST projector world and I'm sure Mark will be here to review new offerings as they are introduced.


I'm an ALR/ATS away from jumping into a UST. But without ATS, it doesn't work with my setup.


----------



## Chaz Hagen

Kev1000000 said:


> I do! I'll check tonight.


Awesome!  Please check out ALLM too if you get time


----------



## kevinz13

@Kev1000000 any new updates? How has it treated you over the weekend? 
Mine just came in but I have to wait until Monday for the installers to get it installed.


----------



## avsenthusiast

@Kev1000000 since you have both L9G and LSP9T, could you check if you notice the following issue on the LSP9T?

As LSP9T owner, I am extremely frustrated with its "color/white balance shift" whenever an OSD or subtitles come on. The whole image would get less saturated and skew green when a bright OSD or subtitles appear but image returns to normal when OSD or subtitle go away.

This phenomenon has been observed by some owners on the LSP9T owners thread and reviewers but it seems not everyone notices them.

With your discerning eyes, could you check if this also occurs on your LSP9T and L9T?

I am guessing this might have something to do with Samsung's DTM algorithm which ironically was named the best in the shootout. In any case, it's definitely making white OSDs and subtitles shift image colors, which is dizzying if you consider how many times subtitles come on and off over the course of a show/movie.


----------



## Kev1000000

Hey everyone, after the weekend and _a lot of mileage _put on the projector, I have a few updated thoughts.


In general, my original feedback still holds true. This projector shoots an amazingly bright, sharp, color-popping image that continues to impress. BUT, it does require some serious tweaking to get good performance out of it.
Black levels are definitely elevated and the only thing really stopping this projector from being an instant _must buy_ from me. After some serious tweaking and configuration, I've gotten the black levels to be as about as good as they're going to get, but they still are a bit dark gray and not black. But I found that by using YCbCr 4:4:4 on my HTPC + Game Mode with a handful of tweaks gives the best overall image that is punchy, but controlled, and doesn't crush black levels. It looks quite good. With the exception of black levels, I would say it looks _better_ than my traditional Epson 5040 that I came from a few years back, mainly due to how good the colors look and how bright this thing can get against an ALR screen.
HDR looks incredibly good with this projector on all of the material I threw at it. HDR as well required a ton of tweaking, but once you get it dialed in, it looks fantastic.
I will say that the different mode/options are a little buggy. ALL modes other than game mode have permanent sharpness post processing that I really hate. I am forced to use Game Mode specifically because I hate the artificial sharpening all other modes apply, even with sharpness turned down to 0. Game Mode solves this, but unfortunately doesn't allow you to use the projector's excellent dynamic contrast option. Thankfully, using YCbCr 4:4:4 + Game Mode + a few tick increases of color (I have mine set to 60) adds in a bit of color punch with great, accurate, contrast without the projector adding any post processing.
No other new problems or issues arose during my testing so far.
It does NOT have the color / white balance shift that the LSP9T has. The tone mapping of the L9G is very, very good.
Here are some random pics. I can take pics of pretty much any scene of any show/movie, so if you have some requests, let me know.


----------



## kevinz13

Thanks @Kev1000000 excellent write up. 

I’m completely new to projection. What are the best known methods to calibrate them?

In Kev1000000 pictures, while they looked excellent I kept seeing a border of light around them. I remember Andrew Robinson mentioning something about this. But I figured since L9G is a fixed focal and fixed screen size projector it wouldn’t exhibit it.
Any way to remove it?


----------



## rooterha

Any chance you'd mind posting your settings @Kev1000000 - I've got it looking pretty good but I really don't know too much about the deep calibration to get things just right.

I also seem to be noticing that my settings are resetting at times after I power off the projector + receiver... not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Kev1000000

kevinz13 said:


> Thanks @Kev1000000 excellent write up.
> 
> I’m completely new to projection. What are the best known methods to calibrate them?
> 
> In Kev1000000 pictures, while they looked excellent I kept seeing a border of light around them. I remember Andrew Robinson mentioning something about this. But I figured since L9G is a fixed focal and fixed screen size projector it wouldn’t exhibit it.
> Any way to remove it?


Nope, all USTs I've tried have this border with the exception of the LS500, but instead of a border, it has a ton of light spill on the bottom. You sort of learn to tune it out, but it is definitely annoying.


----------



## avsenthusiast

Kev1000000 said:


> It does NOT have the color / white balance shift that the LSP9T has. The tone mapping of the L9G is very, very good.


Just to confirm, you are also noticing _color / white balance shift_ issue on LSP9T? 

As an owner of LSP9T, I am frustrated that Samsung would put out a projector with this quality of DTM and still hasn't fixed it and we don't know if they ever will. What a shame and I think people who are concerned about this issue should avoid Samsung like a plague.

Aside from this difference, what do you think of the quality of the black levels between LSP9T and L9G?


----------



## Kev1000000

avsscientist said:


> Just to confirm, you are also noticing _color / white balance shift_ issue on LSP9T?
> 
> As an owner of LSP9T, I am frustrated that Samsung would put out a projector with this quality of DTM and still hasn't fixed it and we don't know if they ever will. What a shame and I think people who are concerned about this issue should avoid Samsung like a plague.
> 
> Aside from this difference, what do you think of the quality of the black levels between LSP9T and L9G?


I don't have the LSP9T anymore, I returned it. But I saw your mentions of this when I had it and confirmed my unit showed the same issue. Since I run the L9G in Game Mode, it doesn't have any active contrast enabled. The DTM still applies, but doesn't exhibit any color shift with subtitles like I saw with the LSP9T.

In terms of black levels, the LSP9T has much better blacks. If not for the laser speckle, the eye burning reds, and the DTM issue, the LSP9T would be perfect IMO. The L9G solves those three issues, but has significantly worse black levels. They're not _horrible_, but for $6,000, they should be better, and is really the only major problem this projector has.

I think I can live with the black levels, and as you can see from my photos, they're not terrible. But it's just a blemish on an otherwise nearly perfect image.


----------



## avsenthusiast

Kev1000000 said:


> I don't have the LSP9T anymore, I returned it. But I saw your mentions of this when I had it and confirmed my unit showed the same issue. Since I run the L9G in Game Mode, it doesn't have any active contrast enabled. The DTM still applies, but doesn't exhibit any color shift with subtitles like I saw with the LSP9T.


I so appreciate that you confirm my observations of the color / white balance shift, sometimes I feel like @JereyWolf and I (plus the Italian reviewer) were the only people who could spot this issue. But increasingly I think maybe the rest of the owners just don't care or can't see them with their settings.



Kev1000000 said:


> In terms of black levels, the LSP9T has much better blacks. If not for the laser speckle, the eye burning reds, and the DTM issue, the LSP9T would be perfect IMO.


Below is how I somewhat "solved" the 3 issue about LSP9T that you listed to make it as "perfect" as possible:
a) Laser speckle -- don't use ALR for UST screen like the Vividstorm, keep on normal white gain screen in bat cave which has no visible speckles

b) Eye burning reds -- after latest firmware update (2012), red push is not as evident, requiring a minor -2 R Gain in 2-point white balance to fix

c) DTM issue -- on apps like Netflix, Prime, Emby, I can change subtitle size to tiny and add black border to yellow subtitles which seem to mitigate the color shift. But yea from to time if I watch content with HUGE and WHITE subtitles burnt-in, then hello color shift is back!

In any case, it shouldn't be this hard to make a $6500 projector work.



Kev1000000 said:


> The L9G solves those three issues, but has significantly worse black levels. They're not _horrible_, but for $6,000, they should be better, and is really the only major problem this projector has.
> I think I can live with the black levels, and as you can see from my photos, they're not terrible. But it's just a blemish on an otherwise nearly perfect image.


I don't know if your photo-taking skills are amazing or the L9G are amazing, or both, the images look brilliant!

Too bad about the black levels. The cheaper price of L9G compared to LSP9T makes it a really good buy. Please keep me posted with a mention or private conversation, because if Hisense somehow magically fixes the black level with firmware upgrade, I will definitely consider switching from the LSP9T to L9G for less speckling, better DTM (and potentially higher lumens?)


----------



## IDAnonymous

Kev1000000 said:


> I do! I'll check tonight.


Does it have VRR? I don't think you mentioned it in your latter reply. And the hdmi 2.1 only does 4k60 right? because the dmd chip only does 4k60? (Some projector site said that. Just wanted to know if that is true). Does the hisense l9g have dynamic tone mapping?


----------



## kevinz13

IDAnonymous said:


> Does it have VRR? I don't think you mentioned it in your latter reply. And the hdmi 2.1 only does 4k60 right? because the dmd chip only does 4k60? (Some projector site said that. Just wanted to know if that is true). Does the hisense l9g have dynamic tone mapping?


Yep - I can verify it does have VRR - Xbox Series X asked me to enable "enhance mode" and I can see the low latency pop show up. 

I love the colors and size of the projector but man I just can't get over the black levels. It feels very circa DLP TVs of 2010 era. 

@Kev1000000 would you be able to share your settings you found optimal or a guide on how to calibrate the projector? Much appreciated.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Me I will never buy any product from Hisense again. They advertise the 100 day no regret promo, so I bought mine from buydig and they was refused to honor the promo because buy is not on the partner list. I tried to explain them buyd and beach is the same company but they insist that I have to return it and to buy from beach camera to honor. After all the hassle to pack it back and to return it, the email me and told me they made a mistake and the 100 day no regret promo is active for the l9g that I already return it. And now that I bought the same from beachcamera they tell me they can’t honor the promo cause is a duplicate and the promo is one per person.
i will pack it back to beachcamera and I will never buy any product from this Chinese compan. Good luck with their sales. Imagine to have a problem with your 6000 projector how they will treat you.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

kevinz13 said:


> Yep - I can verify it does have VRR - Xbox Series X asked me to enable "enhance mode" and I can see the low latency pop show up.
> 
> I love the colors and size of the projector but man I just can't get over the black levels. It feels very circa DLP TVs of 2010 era.
> 
> @Kev1000000 would you be able to share your settings you found optimal or a guide on how to calibrate the projector? Much appreciated.


I am agree with you, but this happen only to hdr. Something has to do with the tone mappin. For me this projector the hdr is unexpectedl.


----------



## lattiboy

kevinz13 said:


> Yep - I can verify it does have VRR - Xbox Series X asked me to enable "enhance mode" and I can see the low latency pop show up.
> 
> I love the colors and size of the projector but man I just can't get over the black levels. It feels very circa DLP TVs of 2010 era.
> 
> @Kev1000000 would you be able to share your settings you found optimal or a guide on how to calibrate the projector? Much appreciated.


Have you enabled the ambient light setting in picture mode? I have the L5 and dimming the laser from 20 to 10 makes an enormous difference in black levels. Chris Majestic said enabling them ambient light setting on the L9 nearly matched the Samsung in black levels. I think whatever we do manually with the L5 is done automatically with the L9.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

He means propably the blacks when playing hdr movie. I think in this projector the hdr is the weakest point.


----------



## kevinz13

Yep - majority of my content is HDR. I would say my split is 80-20 (HDR vs SDR). Even my games are mainly in HDR.
Any tips on how to tone map projector better for HDR?

Now I get what people meant by "3D" effect that OLEDs give. All my games feel "flat" now.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I wish to know also me. For my ps5 this projector is downgrade from my lg 65 cx Oled TV.


----------



## flam3of4nor

lattiboy said:


> Have you enabled the ambient light setting in picture mode? I have the L5 and dimming the laser from 20 to 10 makes an enormous difference in black levels. Chris Majestic said enabling them ambient light setting on the L9 nearly matched the Samsung in black levels. I think whatever we do manually with the L5 is done automatically with the L9.


Well the problem is that the 0.47“ DLPs with Laserdimming have better black levels when enabled but the shadowdetail is still not there. Its just getting a darker muddy area. Thats exactly where the LSP9T and also the HU85 are better (even though also not perfect). Since I watch a lot of dark movies that was right away a no go for all USTs but those two. I had before already a 0.47“ DLP and was very unsatisfied with the shadowdetail. Well and what I read the Hisense is not any different there. Even though it looks really great in bright pictures (but most projectors do). For gaming the shadowdetail is key as well…


----------



## humax

flam3of4nor said:


> Well the problem is that the 0.47“ DLPs with Laserdimming have better black levels when enabled but the shadowdetail is still not there. Its just getting a darker muddy area. Thats exactly where the LSP9T and also the HU85 are better (even though also not perfect). Since I watch a lot of dark movies that was right away a no go for all USTs but those two. I had before already a 0.47“ DLP and was very unsatisfied with the shadowdetail. Well and what I read the Hisense is not any different there. Even though it looks really great in bright pictures (but most projectors do). For gaming the shadowdetail is key as well…


ALPD 3.0/4.0 (for rgb laser) is the only real and credible solution right now for decent contrast levels and shadow detail with the 0.47" dmd. Native contrast as low as 500-600:1, with ALPD laser module/optical block can go up to the 3500:1 needed in order to move away from grey land. Hisense's X-fusion engine quotes a general contrast number of 1500:1 (probably quite lower when calibrated) with the 0.47" chip. This is obviously not enough, especially with 3000 lumens and a raised black floor is inevitable. 0.66" dmd has typically double the native contrast of the 0.47", but so far I have not seen a single model using it combined with ALPD, so you get 1300-1900:1 native with it (decent, but not enough for a non-hazy, three-dimensional image in dark scenes).


----------



## kevinz13

thanks for the explanation @humax - I guess we'll need to wait for 0.66" DMD + ALPD laser to be available. Would you happen to know any timelines?


----------



## Kev1000000

I've got some additional thoughts after putting a ton more mileage on this thing. Will try and summarize them tonight, including black levels.


----------



## humax

kevinz13 said:


> thanks for the explanation @humax - I guess we'll need to wait for 0.66" DMD + ALPD laser to be available. Would you happen to know any timelines?


Yes, the larger 0.66" dmd and ALPD would be a great combo, but so far ALPD has been used exclusively with the 0.47" chip. I do not know, whether it is a technical limitation or not, but like I said I have not managed to find an ALPD model with the 0.66" so far and believe me I have been looking for one, so I would not hold my breath it will happen. Right now, the only ALPD 4.0 rgb projector is the 0.47" Chroma. I guess at some point in the near future, we will also see some Fengmi rgb model with optimized contrast. Surely, rgb ust laser projectors will soon explode, but the main problem remains contrast. JVC models have it, but they are expensive, long throw, non-ust and mostly they are blue laser at best. So basically, rgb usts are the only viable option right now, if you want picture quality on a budget.


----------



## driege

humax said:


> Yes, the larger 0.66" dmd and ALPD would be a great combo, but so far ALPD has been used exclusively with the 0.47" chip.


Can you share which of the 0.47" USTs currently have ALPD? I'm interested in learning more about this


----------



## humax

driege said:


> Can you share which of the 0.47" USTs currently have ALPD? I'm interested in learning more about this



Fengmi/Xiaomi/Wemax USTs + the current Vava blue laser models are ALPD 3.0. The current ust dlp contrast king is the Fengmi C2 with almost 3500:1 native contrast. The only RGB ALPD 4.0 model right now is the Vava Chroma. Hopefully, it will have at least 2500:1 native.


----------



## Kev1000000

Alright, so after a much longer time with this projector, I can confidently say that SDR content is handled really well, but the HDR tone mapping with darker scenes is where this projector needs a lot of help. Black levels are certainly elevated in both SDR and HDR content, but the tone mapping is the actual issue with HDR. Because of the elevated black levels in general, Hisense needs to compensate for this with better dark scene tone mapping, but as of now, darker scenes just sort of go invisible. I mostly noticed this with Dune recently, where the overall movie looked phenomenal, but the darker scenes just wash out in HDR. In SDR, everything looks fine, with just mediocre black levels.

I don't agree with Chris Majestic here that the black level performance between the LSP9T and the L9G are the same if you use the auto brightness feature. The tone mapping of the LSP9T is superior, especially with darker scenes, and make the perceived black level performance of the LSP9T much better. Hisense really needs to update the projector to do better tone mapping to compensate for its elevated black levels.

I know this is a tone mapping issue because I fired up MadVR and used it's DTM feature, which helps eliminate the problem, which makes me in general happy, but of course MadVR should not be required to use here for a $6,000 projector. Hisense can absolutely fix this via an OTA update, but I have yet to see any updates since I've owned the projector. I am huge advocate for buying something for what it currently supports, and not what _may _come via updates, so if you watch a lot of dark HDR content, don't go with the Hisense unless you know how to use MadVR.

In general, everything else is still as I wrote earlier. I still love the brightness, sharpness, color accuracy/pop, input lag, etc. I _really_ hope Hisense can fix the tone mapping for darker scenes in HDR, and if they do I will certainly report it here, as long as they do it within my 100 day return window. I don't know if I will keep this just yet. I am certainly leaning to keeping it after 100 days because of the MadVR fix, but this really will come down to how well I see Hisense support this hardware via OTA updates. If I receive none during my 100 day window, it's likely going back.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I totally agree with your observations. The same I will do. I hope it will be ota upgrades. Until now no ota updates. And I don’t know if Hisense is knowledge of the real problem of the projector.


----------



## kevinz13

I feel the same way. For the price I need hdr tone mapping to be fixed before the 100 day cut off.
fir madVR I assume its only possible to do it via htpc for movie playback?

Streaming boxes don’t happil apply?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I wish there will be a way Hisense to be notified for this problem


----------



## kevinz13

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I wish there will be a way Hisense to be notified for this problem


The virtual AV Summit is going on and I let the rep from Hisense know. He said he'll take it back to engineering team.


----------



## lattiboy

If you think the Hisense is bad, the LG tone mapping is abysmal. Many speculate it’s a direct copy from their OLED TVs with no adjustment for the brightness discrepancy. It was one of the main reasons I returned the HU810P. Literally blacked out scenes with any kind of dark HDR content. 

It is so frustrating that softwade like MADVR can leave these billion dollar companies in the dust. How in the world do they justify not having a user adjustable slider for HDR brightness??? Hell, the $130 Sony BR player has it!


----------



## CSB282000

My install guys are working on setting up my L9G right now. I had to run fiber and cat6 to my front wall location and get it integrated with my c4 system so mine has been just sitting in the box for a month. I'm interested to see how I like it. I am currently using a long-throw Epson 5050 in the room. I'm not sure if the Hisense screen will also work with my 5050 (I was using an Elite Darkstar 9) but hopefully it will so I can swap back and forth. I mostly got this to be able to watch football during the day with lights on and shades open but it would be nice if it is equally impressive for movie night. The 107% of rec 2020 was what really peaked my interest. I have seen one other rec 2020 projector in person and it was amazing color. 

Sounds like that might have been wishful thinking. Looks like I will either need to get a lumigen or madvr or something or maybe keep the 5050 (or get a JVC or something else) for darker lights off content. We'll see. I'll post my impressions and some pictures of my setup in the next few days. I've been interested in the thoughts and impressions of owners here so thanks-


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Let me know your thought. I also me have the 5050 on my living room and the l9g to my bedroo.


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> Yep - majority of my content is HDR. I would say my split is 80-20 (HDR vs SDR). Even my games are mainly in HDR.
> 
> *Any tips on how to tone map projector better for HDR?*
> 
> Now I get what people meant by "3D" effect that OLEDs give. All my games feel "flat" now.


You could try using the HDFury LLDV Dolby Vision trick which gives you great DTM for HDR10 signals too. 

You just spoof the source player into thinking it’s connected to a DV capable display, then it uses the internal DV processing and algorithms to provide an amazing video image. 

The topper is then you also can play native Dolby Vision video on an otherwise non-DV capable HDR10 display!


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Dave Harper said:


> You could try using the HDFury LLDV Dolby Vision trick which gives you great DTM for HDR10 signals too.
> 
> You just spoof the source player into thinking it’s connected to a DV capable display, then it uses the internal DV processing and algorithms to provide an amazing video image.
> 
> The topper is then you also can play native Dolby Vision video on an otherwise non-DV capable HDR10 display!


Interestin, can you provide step by step instructions on this with Apple TV 4K second generatio? Anybody try this with the l9g?


----------



## kevinz13

Dave Harper said:


> You could try using the HDFury LLDV Dolby Vision trick which gives you great DTM for HDR10 signals too.
> 
> You just spoof the source player into thinking it’s connected to a DV capable display, then it uses the internal DV processing and algorithms to provide an amazing video image.
> 
> The topper is then you also can play native Dolby Vision video on an otherwise non-DV capable HDR10 display!


Alright I'm gonna give this a try. I just ordered a vertex2 from Amazon - arrives Monday. 
I'll compare it with MadVR as well. Is there anyway to build your own MadVR envy? (have all xbox outputs be tone mapped? )


----------



## vagos1103gr11

kevinz13 said:


> Alright I'm gonna give this a try. I just ordered a vertex2 from Amazon - arrives Monday.
> I'll compare it with MadVR as well. Is there anyway to build your own MadVR envy? (have all xbox outputs be tone mapped? )


Where you found it on Amazo? I can see there only the vertex 1


----------



## vagos1103gr11

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Where you found it on Amazo? I can see there only the vertex 1


I saw the diva and I order that.


----------



## Dave Harper

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Interestin, can you provide step by step instructions on this with Apple TV 4K second generatio? Anybody try this with the l9g?


You can start here, but I’d move towards the end of the thread for the most recent settings. I’m about to share some amazing new settings. The best ever since I discovered this tweak and shared it with the world a couple years ago. I wasn’t able to post here again until recently.









Dolby Vision, including HDR10 conversion w/ DTM on...


Dolby Vision, including HDR10 conversion w/ DTM on Projectors? This is a HDFury DV LLDV EDID exploit of the Dolby Vision Profile 5 layer included in the DV spec for display manufacturers and models like the Sony A1 OLED. This thread is duplicating Dave's experience using the HDFury Vertex...




www.avsforum.com





Basically now you just go to the HDFury GUI’s HDR/AVI tab and input a 10,000 nit max luminance setting for Custom HDR and check “Use custom HDR when input is LLDV” checkbox , then go to the Dolby Vision tab and input whatever your display or projector’s max luminance reading is, in nits and select a BT2020 color gamut. 

Under the EDID tab you check to use Automix and then check the Custom DV String box. 

This gives great DTM for ANY source after you set the white clipping point to something extreme using a scene like The Meg chapter 8 (clouds) and Aquaman chapter 6 (large round window detail).


----------



## CSB282000

Update. After a couple days of comparing the Hisense with my Epson 5050 I've decided to send the Hisense back. The Epson is better in every way, even significantly brighter. I'm not sure if my Hisense was a bad unit or not but the picture was unwatchable. Noticeable hot-spotting and overall dim picture. Disappointing. Here are a few pictures. First two are my Epson, next four are the Hisense. It looked marginally better with the shades down obviously, but nowhere near as good as my 5050.


----------



## Kev1000000

CSB282000 said:


> Update. After a couple days of comparing the Hisense with my Epson 5050 I've decided to send the Hisense back. The Epson is better in every way, even significantly brighter. I'm not sure if my Hisense was a bad unit or not but the picture was unwatchable. Noticeable hot-spotting and overall dim picture. Disappointing. Here are a few pictures. First two are my Epson, next four are the Hisense. It looked marginally better with the shades down obviously, but nowhere near as good as my 5050.


Which mode are you in? If your Epson is looking much brighter than the L9G, you must be in Theater Mode or something. Sport, Standard, Vivid, or game with the right settings should easily match the brightness of the Epson 5050, especially if you're shooting against a UST ALR screen.


----------



## CSB282000

Kev1000000 said:


> Which mode are you in? If your Epson is looking much brighter than the L9G, you must be in Theater Mode or something. Sport, Standard, Vivid, or game with the right settings should easily match the brightness of the Epson 5050, especially if you're shooting against a UST ALR screen.


That was Vivid. All the other modes were even darker.


----------



## kevinz13

CSB282000 said:


> That was Vivid. All the other modes were even darker.


What screen are you using for Epson and which one for Hisense?


----------



## CSB282000

kevinz13 said:


> What screen are you using for Epson and which one for Hisense?


That's the Hisense screen included with the L9G for both projectors. I just switched back and forth between the two projectors keeping the Hisense screen. The Epson doesn't look as good using the Hisense screen as it does with my Elite screen but it still looks considerably better than the Hisense. I'll put my Elite Darkstar 9 back up when I return it.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Probably something wrong with your projecto. Mine doesn’t look so bad. I will post soon pictures comparing my l9g with my 5050ub on the other room.


----------



## rooterha

Any chance your screen is upside down? That doesn't look _anything_ like mine.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Dave Harper said:


> You can start here, but I’d move towards the end of the thread for the most recent settings. I’m about to share some amazing new settings. The best ever since I discovered this tweak and shared it with the world a couple years ago. I wasn’t able to post here again until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolby Vision, including HDR10 conversion w/ DTM on...
> 
> 
> Dolby Vision, including HDR10 conversion w/ DTM on Projectors? This is a HDFury DV LLDV EDID exploit of the Dolby Vision Profile 5 layer included in the DV spec for display manufacturers and models like the Sony A1 OLED. This thread is duplicating Dave's experience using the HDFury Vertex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically now you just go to the HDFury GUI’s HDR/AVI tab and input a 10,000 nit max luminance setting for Custom HDR and check “Use custom HDR when input is LLDV” checkbox , then go to the Dolby Vision tab and input whatever your display or projector’s max luminance reading is, in nits and select a BT2020 color gamut.
> 
> Under the EDID tab you check to use Automix and then check the Custom DV String box.
> 
> This gives great DTM for ANY source after you set the white clipping point to something extreme using a scene like The Meg chapter 8 (clouds) and Aquaman chapter 6 (large round window detail).


Hi, I follow your instruction, what you mean with the white clipping point and how to set it up. 
ipost some pictures of my vertex 2 that just arrive and set it as your instruction.


----------



## CSB282000

rooterha said:


> Any chance your screen is upside down? That doesn't look _anything_ like mine.


Screen is the first thing I checked, it's correct. I'm guessing I just got a bad unit.


----------



## Dave Harper

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Hi, I follow your instruction, what you mean with the white clipping point and how to set it up.
> ipost some pictures of my vertex 2 that just arrive and set it as your instruction.
> View attachment 3191567
> 
> View attachment 3191568
> 
> View attachment 3191569


Your questions are answered in the dedicated LLDV thread. 3,000 set in the peak luminance block is WAY too high. As we said there, it should be somewhere between 100-250 nits because there’s no way your projector can do more than that, let alone 3,000!!! 

I think you’re confusing lumens with nits. You need some form of light meter to measure your projector’s output. If you can’t get one, ask in the thread for your projector what range people are measuring as their peak white output.


----------



## kevinz13

I ordered a light meter; which is going be here in couple of days.
Until then I'm going set nits to: 130 

I used this calculator: Projector Calculator | Projector Screen Calculator | Aspect Ratio Calculator | Screen Size Calculator | Distance Calculator - Projector Screen | Projection Screen
For Hisense L9G (3000 ANSI Lumens) with 100" Cine Screen (0.4) gain gives value of 40.42 Foot Lumbarts (~138 nits).


----------



## rooterha

kevinz13 said:


> I ordered a light meter; which is going be here in couple of days.
> Until then I'm going set nits to: 130
> 
> I used this calculator: Projector Calculator | Projector Screen Calculator | Aspect Ratio Calculator | Screen Size Calculator | Distance Calculator - Projector Screen | Projection Screen
> For Hisense L9G (3000 ANSI Lumens) with 100" Cine Screen (0.4) gain gives value of 40.42 Foot Lumbarts (~138 nits).


Please post results when you have them! Going to order if it helps significantly.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

kevinz13 said:


> I ordered a light meter; which is going be here in couple of days.
> Until then I'm going set nits to: 130
> 
> I used this calculator: Projector Calculator | Projector Screen Calculator | Aspect Ratio Calculator | Screen Size Calculator | Distance Calculator - Projector Screen | Projection Screen
> For Hisense L9G (3000 ANSI Lumens) with 100" Cine Screen (0.4) gain gives value of 40.42 Foot Lumbarts (~138 nits).


Hi when I make my changes on DV and I put maximum 150 nits and create and sent my image is crisp and nice but in a few seconds getting dimmer, is this normal? Does it happen to you. Do you have the automatic light sensor on? I tried on and off but still dim little the image.


----------



## kevinz13

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Hi when I make my changes on DV and I put maximum 150 nits and create and sent my image is crisp and nice but in a few seconds getting dimmer, is this normal? Does it happen to you. Do you have the automatic light sensor on? I tried on and off but still dim little the image.


My vertex2 order got delayed  will report back Nov 3rd. 
strange that it gets dimmer. does It happen with an content?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

with dolby vision so far, I post some pictures I don't know f you can see the difference. 
the fist one is the is getting dimmer, the second with the blue info is when I sent the changes.


----------



## Dave Harper

It sounds like some form of dynamic dimming is being engaged in the projector and the menu box makes it dim. Try turning that off, if possible.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Dave Harper said:


> It sounds like some form of dynamic dimming is being engaged in the projector and the menu box makes it dim. Try turning that off, if possible.


My Hisense l9g doesn’t have any form of dynamic dimming to turn it off. Had an auto luminance for to sense the surrounding light but turn it off on doesn’t seems to affect. Also I dont see real changes when 8 put max luminance 140 to 250 even to 1000 on DV.


----------



## Dave Harper

vagos1103gr11 said:


> My Hisense l9g doesn’t have any form of dynamic dimming to turn it off. Had an auto luminance for to sense the surrounding light but turn it off on doesn’t seems to affect. Also I dont see real changes when 8 put max luminance 140 to 250 even to 1000 on DV.


Sounds like there’s an undefeatable auto tone mapping or dimming type algorithm going on there. I don’t know the Hisense at all though.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

My light meter arrived today. I put my ust on maximum luminance at 10 and I measured in the middle of my alr 100 cine screen. I measured 165 lux. On luminance 7 I measured 140 lux. That’s mean 140 nits?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am not sure if I have any benefits from the vertex 2 connectEd with my l9g and atv 4k. I attached pictures before and after with the vertex 2 and Dolby visio. First one is atv4k direct connect to Hisense. And second with the vertex between and Dv with Dave settings


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Another example before and after


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Another example with custom 10 settings vs automix Dave setting.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

After long testing I realized the lldv trick doesn’t up nothing more to Hisense l9g cause to the auto mapping that applying every time I put the Dave values on vertex 2. When I put the values the image is dimming and I don’t know how to avoid that. Tomorrow I will try it to Eason 5050.


----------



## Dave Harper

vagos1103gr11 said:


> After long testing I realized the lldv trick doesn’t up nothing more to Hisense l9g cause to the auto mapping that applying every time I put the Dave values on vertex 2. When I put the values the image is dimming and I don’t know how to avoid that. Tomorrow I will try it to Eason 5050.


Yes I think you need to find some way to defeat the tone mapping being applied on the projector, over top of what we are trying to accomplish. With the images being so similar, that tells me that it applies it no matter the input and then does it’s best to replicate what’s seen on screen, even if the HDR signal has varying parameters. 

Maybe I’ll try to check out the manual for this thing and see what I can find.


----------



## kevinz13

curious - why would MadVR work? wouldn't it's signal's tone map be removed as well?


----------



## DunMunro

Another review:









Hisense L9G TriChroma Laser TV 4K Review - Projector Reviews


Hisense L9G TriChroma Laser TV 4K - Review. The best Laser TV of 2021?




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## kevinz13

Dave Harper said:


> Yes I think you need to find some way to defeat the tone mapping being applied on the projector, over top of what we are trying to accomplish. With the images being so similar, that tells me that it applies it no matter the input and then does it’s best to replicate what’s seen on screen, even if the HDR signal has varying parameters.
> 
> Maybe I’ll try to check out the manual for this thing and see what I can find.


Link to manual: E-Manual


----------



## kevinz13

vagos1103gr11 said:


> After long testing I realized the lldv trick doesn’t up nothing more to Hisense l9g cause to the auto mapping that applying every time I put the Dave values on vertex 2. When I put the values the image is dimming and I don’t know how to avoid that. Tomorrow I will try it to Eason 5050.


Any luck if you turn off "enhanced recognition" in advance settings?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Nope it’s the same


----------



## Kev1000000

kevinz13 said:


> curious - why would MadVR work? wouldn't it's signal's tone map be removed as well?


MadVR can not send metadata of HDR to the display, which won't kick in HDR mode of the projector.


----------



## kevinz13

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Nope it’s the same


Damn it, we’re stuck. Could control 4 or serial ports allow us to do it?

I wonder if it’s possible to get hold of Hisense engineering. Should we go through vendors on this site like: Value electronics or projector screens? Anyone have contacts there?


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> curious - why would MadVR work? wouldn't it's signal's tone map be removed as well?





Kev1000000 said:


> MadVR can not send metadata of HDR to the display, which won't kick in HDR mode of the projector.


Yes, MadVR does an HDR to SDR conversion. It’s basically “HDR inside an SDR Container”, so as far as your projector is concerned, it thinks it’s receiving an SDR signal. Therefore it uses a power law gamma like 2.2, 2.4, BT1886, etc. instead of PQ, as HDR does, so it _shouldn’t_ apply any tone mapping, which could alleviate this issue. 

If you have the budget, knowledge and resources to implement the MadVR solution, it could be worth it for this projector.


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> Damn it, we’re stuck. Could control 4 or serial ports allow us to do it?
> 
> I wonder if it’s possible to get hold of Hisense engineering. Should we go through vendors on this site like: Value electronics or projector screens? Anyone have contacts there?


I’m in pretty close contact with Brian @projectorscreen , so perhaps he can tickle the ear of some Hisense engineers to see what could be done. 

If I ever finally get the chance to go up to his place, I’ll take my HDFURY rig up there and give it a test on one of these projectors, if he has one available of course.


----------



## rooterha

Yeah it would be nice if Hisense would say something, acknowledge something, give some indication of an update coming... etc. Thinking of using the 100 day guarantee if we don't soon.


----------



## rooterha

Looks like we all gave up? Anyone have any luck?


----------



## kevinz13

rooterha said:


> Looks like we all gave up? Anyone have any luck?


yeah I felt defeated after initial results. Vertex 2 is $500 - I didn't want to open it up if it meant no value add. 
My new goal is how do I get MadVR to work.


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> yeah I felt defeated after initial results. Vertex 2 is $500 - I didn't want to open it up if it meant no value add.
> My new goal is how do I get MadVR to work.


It is a tremendous value add! I was able to replace my multi-thousand dollar Lumagen Radiance Pro without a single regret in doing so.

Actually I am more happy with this, since I’m able to also play native Dolby Vision. Do THAT with a Lumagen!!!


----------



## rooterha

I have a PC I barely use with an rtx3090 in it. If I get an input card I should be able to use this: VideoProcessor with MadVR for my apple TV 4k right?


----------



## Dave Harper

rooterha said:


> I have a PC I barely use with an rtx3090 in it. If I get an input card I should be able to use this: VideoProcessor with MadVR for my apple TV 4k right?


Yes but I believe you can only go up to a certain MadVR software version because they seem to have built in something to defeat this solution with anything newer than whatever that version is. You’d have to ask in that dedicated thread which version is the latest you can use for video processor.


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> Yes but I believe you can only go up to a certain MadVR software version because they seem to have built in something to defeat this solution with anything newer than whatever that version is. You’d have to ask in that dedicated thread which version is the latest you can use for video processor.


Thanks!


----------



## soyhakan

rooterha said:


> I have a PC I barely use with an rtx3090 in it. If I get an input card I should be able to use this: VideoProcessor with MadVR for my apple TV 4k right?


No you can't use apple tv 4K with madvr software because of hcdp protection. No capture card on the market will you offer this feature. You need remove hcdp protection before but i'm not sure it is legal. Madvr on the pc works only with local sources.


----------



## rooterha

soyhakan said:


> No you can't use apple tv 4K with madvr software because of hcdp protection. No capture card on the market will you offer this feature. You need remove hcdp protection before but i'm not sure it is legal. Madvr on the pc works only with local sources.


Can't I just use a splitter or something that will bypass this?


----------



## soyhakan

Spliter will not work. Problem hdcp support here. Capture cards doesn't have hdcp support in order to prevent any illegal copying progress. It is intended. You need to remove the protection before the card. Read limitation section on link you posted. All streaming services (except youtube) have hdcp protection. For uhd discs ripping process will work.


----------



## rooterha

soyhakan said:


> Spliter will not work. Problem hdcp support here. Capture cards doesn't have hdcp support in order to prevent any illegal copying progress. It is intended. You need to remove the protection before the card. Read limitation section on link you posted. All streaming services (except youtube) have hdcp protection. For uhd discs ripping process will work.


Huh. I tested it out with a Roku yesterday and seemed to work fine.


----------



## soyhakan

Interesting. 
Do you use anyting between roku and capture card? If you didnt maybe source doesn't have any protection.
Do you send 4k hdr?
Because on X-Box Series S (which i have) screen goes blank when i started content (Netflix & Amazon Prime) if i connect it to non-hcdp device (like old 1080p monitor with hdmi). However it works (get picture) when i set X-Box Series S to 1080p sdr. Also same with the 2013 model 4K tv. That's why i didn't bothered with capture cards. I simply send 4K SDR picture when watching streaming platforms.


----------



## rooterha

soyhakan said:


> Interesting.
> Do you use anyting between roku and capture card? If you didnt maybe source doesn't have any protection.
> Do you send 4k hdr?
> Because on X-Box Series S (which i have) screen goes blank when i started content (Netflix & Amazon Prime) if i connect it to non-hcdp device (like old 1080p monitor with hdmi). However it works (get picture) when i set X-Box Series S to 1080p sdr. Also same with the 2013 model 4K tv. That's why i didn't bothered with capture cards. I simply send 4K SDR picture when watching streaming platforms.


I'm going from Roku -> HDMI splitter -> Decklink Quad. Will test with Apple TV 4k later today and see what happens. And yes, was using HDR


----------



## Tallon

I'm building a new home, including a basement home theater. I've got everything chosen and ordered now, including the L9G 120"! It's going to be a snug fit, but it's been a lifelong dream of mine to have the movie experience at home and I CANNOT wait!


----------



## feedbackq

So what's the verdict so far for the owners? My 5040UBE has a vertical line (appeared after i installed a new bulb) and i'm itching to get a new projector. 
1. Should I wait till 2022 to see what's available?
2.Or get the 120 that is currently going on sale now?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

feedbackq said:


> So what's the verdict so far for the owners? My 5040UBE has a vertical line (appeared after i installed a new bulb) and i'm itching to get a new projector.
> 1. Should I wait till 2022 to see what's available?
> 2.Or get the 120 that is currently going on sale now?


just wait for the new laser epson that coming on 2022. The Hisense has no comparison with my epson 5050ub.


----------



## rooterha

vagos1103gr11 said:


> just wait for the new laser epson that coming on 2022. The Hisense has no comparison with my epson 5050ub.


Completely depends on your room, but I'm not sure why you'd go for a UST if you have a room that is very light controlled anyways.


----------



## kevinz13

vagos1103gr11 said:


> just wait for the new laser epson that coming on 2022. The Hisense has no comparison with my epson 5050ub.


do you have any links to more information on this? Will it be a tri-laser UST?


----------



## feedbackq

vagos1103gr11 said:


> just wait for the new laser epson that coming on 2022. The Hisense has no comparison with my epson 5050ub.


Thanks for the advise! and I'll wait then. 
I do like 5040UBE a lot. Sent it to a shop for fixing and the purple vertical line went away for 2 days and then came back -maybe I'll take it apart myself and see if I can fix it.


----------



## ajamils

I'm looking at upgrading/changing from JVC 790r to a more gaming centric projector and this one caught by eye but looking after reading/watching a lot of reviews I'm really torn. Almost all "professional" reviewer are signing high praises for the project yet on this thread the situation seems opposite. Users are not as blown away with the performance list most reviewers are. Why is there just a difference in opinions?


----------



## rooterha

kevinz13 said:


> do you have any links to more information on this? Will it be a tri-laser UST?


He's talking about the non UST epson laser


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am speaking about the tri laser Hisense l9g. This projector has critical problems with hdr that make it unwatchable in dark scenes even for gaming. I bought it to replace my old 65cx on my bedroom and I was excited cause I never owned a tri laser projector befor. In the bright scenes and in the sdr is amazing but in hdr has serious problems. I contacted Hisense technicians on messenger and they gonna get back to me. I have until January to return it if they don’t gonna fix it. I am in the cross line to return it and to buy a qled 85 q90a from Samsun. In my living room my epson 5050ub doing great job. I can’t believe this projector cost so much money and the epson blows away of it.


----------



## rooterha

Jesus madvr makes this like a whole new projector

I'm realizing now why I was so impressed by my ht3550 - benqs tone mapping must be really good because what I'm getting now is a slightly better version of that.

insane manufacturers don't spend more effort getting it right


----------



## DunMunro

PC reviews the L9G:









Hisense L9G TriChroma UST Laser TV with Cinema Screen Review


The Hisense L9G Laser TV is an all-inclusive package of UST tri-laser projector and ALR screen that performs exceptionally well, offering high brightness, sharp images, and super-wide Rec.2020 color gamut.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## rooterha

Excellent HDR tone mapping... what were they using? Or is the standard so bad that in comparison it's good?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

This I wondering too. I tried filmmaker with his settings and the image seems dull.


----------



## ajamils

DunMunro said:


> PC reviews the L9G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense L9G TriChroma UST Laser TV with Cinema Screen Review
> 
> 
> The Hisense L9G Laser TV is an all-inclusive package of UST tri-laser projector and ALR screen that performs exceptionally well, offering high brightness, sharp images, and super-wide Rec.2020 color gamut.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


Again... high praises by the reviewer yet the users opinions are not as positive. Why the disconnect? Is Hisense paying the reviewers ?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I mentioned the problem with hdr that has the projector on Hisense support. I uploaded them pictures and the told me they gonna escalate and will reply back. If not is going back and I am gonna settle with a 85 neo q90 for my bedroo.


----------



## rooterha

I love the projector overall but the hdr issue is very real.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Everyone should mention the problem contacting Hisense technical support on messenger.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Everyone should mention the problem contacting Hisense technical support on messenger.


I uploaded these pictures to them.


----------



## avsenthusiast

Kev1000000 said:


> Hey everyone, after the weekend and _a lot of mileage _put on the projector, I have a few updated thoughts.
> 
> It does NOT have the color / white balance shift that the LSP9T has. The tone mapping of the L9G is very, very good


@Kev1000000 did you end up keeping this Hisense? 

The Samsung repair centre just tole me today they cannot repair my "color / white balance" shift defect, because they don't have the parts and can't get them. 

And now Samsung also wants to give me a partial refund only for a defective unit that I haven't been able to use properly since day 1, so given this bad experience, I am seriously thinking about switching to Hisense too. 

The HDR issues worries me, but it seems you were able to manage it quite well. Are there a combination of settings that optimizes the L9G?


----------



## ajamils

For anybody interested in trying out the L9, keep in mind the 100 days trial offer ends on Nov 30th. I've been debating about trying this projector for a while (currently own JVC X790r) but since the promo was ending, I just placed an order. Will see how it is and then decide whether to stick with JVC or move to Hisense.


----------



## vanishwraith

I've been looking to get my very first projector. The L9G sounds great but I can get the L5F for $2,000 cheaper. Is there anything about the L9G that would make it worth the extra 2 grand or should I stick with the L5F? Talking about the 120" versions.


----------



## ajamils

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I mentioned the problem with hdr that has the projector on Hisense support. I uploaded them pictures and the told me they gonna escalate and will reply back. If not is going back and I am gonna settle with a 85 neo q90 for my bedroo.


Did you ever get a reply from Hisense support?


----------



## rooterha

Didn't realize you had to register for the 100 day promo in 14 days so i guess im stuck with this now regardless


----------



## ajamils

rooterha said:


> Didn't realize you had to register for the 100 day promo in 14 days so i guess im stuck with this now regardless


Now that you are stuck ... I'm sure you will be playing a lot more with it so I we would love to read your experience and if you were able to overcome the shortcomings.


----------



## Kev1000000

avsscientist said:


> @Kev1000000 did you end up keeping this Hisense?
> 
> The Samsung repair centre just tole me today they cannot repair my "color / white balance" shift defect, because they don't have the parts and can't get them.
> 
> And now Samsung also wants to give me a partial refund only for a defective unit that I haven't been able to use properly since day 1, so given this bad experience, I am seriously thinking about switching to Hisense too.
> 
> The HDR issues worries me, but it seems you were able to manage it quite well. Are there a combination of settings that optimizes the L9G?


I still have it, yes. Still within the 100 day window.

Most of my early impressions still hold. The L9G is a great projector in most respects. It's just the HDR black level handling that needs work, but can be mitigated with MadVR or using the built-in Dynamic Contrast feature (which doesn't quite solve it though). Compared to all other projectors on the market, I do think it's the best, as long as you're not consistently watching dark HDR content.

Sharpness, brightness, color accuracy/vibrancy, lack of major speckle, low input lag (in game mode), instant on/off, etc make this a really compelling projector. But, as I feared, there have been zero software updates in the first 90 days so far, so I don't expect Hisense to fix the HDR issue themselves.


----------



## kevinz13

I setup a Vertex2 with @Dave Harper settings and I can confirm the same results as @vagos1103gr11 no improvement in picture quality. I used an Xbox Series X instead of ATV like others have on the main LLDV thread. 

I'm really lost on why. I really want to figure out limits what works and what doesn't. 
Anyone have a good guide on how to better calibrate this projector? This way I can start with a proper base for comparisons 

If improvements can't be made - I'm going to have to return this projector. As much as I enjoy 100" - games and movies just don't have the "pop" I'm looking for.


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> I setup a Vertex2 with @Dave Harper settings and I can confirm the same results as @vagos1103gr11 no improvement in picture quality. I used an Xbox Series X instead of ATV like others have on the main LLDV thread.
> 
> I'm really lost on why. I really want to figure out limits what works and what doesn't.
> Anyone have a good guide on how to better calibrate this projector? This way I can start with a proper base for comparisons
> 
> If improvements can't be made - I'm going to have to return this projector. As much as I enjoy 100" - games and movies just don't have the "pop" I'm looking for.


Can you share the settings you used on the HDFURY, XBox and projector?

Hopefully I can get the chance to play with this projector some time and then be able to offer some assistance. Maybe @ProjectionHead can assist with that!


----------



## lattiboy

vanishwraith said:


> I've been looking to get my very first projector. The L9G sounds great but I can get the L5F for $2,000 cheaper. Is there anything about the L9G that would make it worth the extra 2 grand or should I stick with the L5F? Talking about the 120" versions.


I own the L5F and it’s an incredible projector for the price, ESPECIALLY if you get it on sale with the 120” CLR screen. I paid $2500 for the combo about two months ago. 

I’ve seen the L9, and it’s got better colors and slightly better blacks, but I would find it hard to swallow the current price with all the excellent APLD options coming out of China from Fengmi and Wemax and Xaomi. The Fengmi C2 is about $1700 shipped on AliExpress and has some of the best contrast around. The newly announced Xaomi Laser TV 2 is a dual laser for around $2400 shipped. I think Samsung and Hisense are out of their mind with the pricing on their tri lasers.


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> Can you share the settings you used on the HDFURY, XBox and projector?
> 
> Hopefully I can get the chance to play with this projector some time and then be able to offer some assistance. Maybe @ProjectionHead can assist with that!


I have a Vertex 2 now and have had the same results with ATV 4k - using the settings provided in the LLDV thread and the ones you gave.

MadVR DTM on this projector looks amazing, tested using VideoProcessor & MadVR 

Vertex 2 LLDV feeding to MadVR seemed to look good but had some stuttering (im assuming extra processing of 2 devices?) but not any noticeably better than MadVR's DTM by itself which I assume is to be expected


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Nobody reach me from the technical support of Hisense. I kinda think tha Hisense the will forget this projector and will never improve it with software updates.


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> Can you share the settings you used on the HDFURY, XBox and projector?
> 
> Hopefully I can get the chance to play with this projector some time and then be able to offer some assistance. Maybe @ProjectionHead can assist with that!


If you have any ideas for settings to play with on the Vertex2 let me know. I tried playing with most of the settings on the L9G and LLDV still looked like crap (same as normal HDR) when run directly to the projector.


----------



## ajamils

vagos1103gr11 said:


> Nobody reach me from the technical support of Hisense. I kinda think tha Hisense the will forget this projector and will never improve it with software updates.


That's not giving me a lot of warm fuzzy feeling about the projector. Being the most expensive AV purchase that I've ever done I'm hoping to be amazed by it but also concerned about the lack of support. The only saving grace is the 100 day trial. In worse case, I can return it and just pick the larges OLED that I can find and call it a day.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

ajamils said:


> That's not giving me a lot of warm fuzzy feeling about the projector. Being the most expensive AV purchase that I've ever done I'm hoping to be amazed by it but also concerned about the lack of support. The only saving grace is the 100 day trial. In worse case, I can return it and just pick the larges OLED that I can find and call it a day.


I am agree with you, I was thinking also for the neo 83 qled from Samsung


----------



## ajamils

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I am agree with you, I was thinking also for the neo 83 qled from Samsung


Ya, that's another option that I'm looking into. Samsung QN900A. More expensive and smaller screen but hopefully less of the issues that come with projectors (though Samsungs have their own issues)


----------



## Dave Harper

rooterha said:


> I have a Vertex 2 now and have had the same results with ATV 4k - using the settings provided in the LLDV thread and the ones you gave.
> 
> MadVR DTM on this projector looks amazing, tested using VideoProcessor & MadVR
> 
> Vertex 2 LLDV feeding to MadVR seemed to look good but had some stuttering (im assuming extra processing of 2 devices?) but not any noticeably better than MadVR's DTM by itself which I assume is to be expected


Which settings? I’ve shared quite a few over the last couple years since I discovered this solution. 

So I take it you’re saying for you that MadVR gave the better image so far?



rooterha said:


> If you have any ideas for settings to play with on the Vertex2 let me know. I tried playing with most of the settings on the L9G and LLDV still looked like crap (same as normal HDR) when run directly to the projector.


“Crap” is hardly the word I’d use to describe what I am seeing with this combo, although MadVR could be better but I haven’t tried it yet. 

Did you try any type of Game Mode on it? I put the LSP9T in Game mode. That made the largest difference for me, without a doubt. 

Some of the latest HDFury LLDV settings I’ve shared were ones using a Custom HDR max luminance of 10,000 nits and DV Data Block Max Luminance of whatever your peak white output is, which should be anywhere between 100-250 nits for most affordable home centered projectors. I’m thinking start with about 150 nits and tweak from there.


----------



## ajamils

Received mine yesterday. It is a HUGE box with screen and projector in one with shipping weight around 110 lbs. So if you are thinking about ordering one, make sure you have people lined up to move it inside or in my case take it upstairs!!!


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> Which settings? I’ve shared quite a few over the last couple years since I discovered this solution.
> 
> So I take it you’re saying for you that MadVR gave the better image so far?
> 
> 
> 
> “Crap” is hardly the word I’d use to describe what I am seeing with this combo, although MadVR could be better but I haven’t tried it yet.
> 
> Did you try any type of Game Mode on it? I put the LSP9T in Game mode. That made the largest difference for me, without a doubt.
> 
> Some of the latest HDFury LLDV settings I’ve shared were ones using a Custom HDR max luminance of 10,000 nits and DV Data Block Max Luminance of whatever your peak white output is, which should be anywhere between 100-250 nits for most affordable home centered projectors. I’m thinking start with about 150 nits and tweak from there.


MadVR by itself looked amazing

But when I did LLDV + MadVR (passing through HDR) it looked exactly the same as without the Vertex + MadVR then the Hisense was applying the tone mapping

LLDV + MadVR as SDR with MadVR's DTM looked great but I was having stuttering that didn't happen without LLDV so not sure what the issue was there


----------



## rooterha

And yes I tried game mode, filmmaker mode, I toggled every single option to see if there was some way to bypass the projector doing work to the image.


----------



## cgott42

I'm interested in buying the 120H9G. It's currently selling for $4,999 and local tax would cost approx $415. If I don't like it and return it within the 100 days as their details. Will I also receive a refund of the tax (approx. $415)? Or does it end up being a $415 demo?


----------



## ajamils

cgott42 said:


> I'm interested in buying the 120H9G. It's currently selling for $4,999 and local tax would cost approx $415. If I don't like it and return it within the 100 days as their details. Will I also receive a refund of the tax (approx. $415)? Or does it end up being a $415 demo?


@ProjectionHead can confirm but since the refund will come from Hisense and not the retailer. You will most likely only get the the retail cost back and not the tax.


----------



## cgott42

ajamils said:


> @ProjectionHead can confirm but since the refund will come from Hisense and not the retailer. You will most likely only get the the retail cost back and not the tax.


Are there any retailers, that don't charge sales tax?


----------



## w8ing4some1

I also have a problem with HDR, but a little bit different. When I connect projector to my computer via HDMI, Windows doesn't recognize it as HDR capable display. So when I play HDR videofile, only SDR presets are visible in projector menu. But when I stream the same videofile using the same videoplayer (VLC), then HDR kicks in and projector menu shows HDR presets. I tried contacting Hisense support but they are clueless


----------



## ajamils

cgott42 said:


> Are there any retailers, that don't charge sales tax?


Some don't, if they are out of state.


----------



## ajamils

Does anyone know a way to install Netflix on L9G? Tried downloading it from the browser but that is not working.


Kev1000000 said:


> Hey everyone, after the weekend and _a lot of mileage _put on the projector, I have a few updated thoughts.
> 
> 
> In general, my original feedback still holds true. This projector shoots an amazingly bright, sharp, color-popping image that continues to impress. BUT, it does require some serious tweaking to get good performance out of it.
> Black levels are definitely elevated and the only thing really stopping this projector from being an instant _must buy_ from me. After some serious tweaking and configuration, I've gotten the black levels to be as about as good as they're going to get, but they still are a bit dark gray and not black. But I found that by using YCbCr 4:4:4 on my HTPC + Game Mode with a handful of tweaks gives the best overall image that is punchy, but controlled, and doesn't crush black levels. It looks quite good. With the exception of black levels, I would say it looks _better_ than my traditional Epson 5040 that I came from a few years back, mainly due to how good the colors look and how bright this thing can get against an ALR screen.
> HDR looks incredibly good with this projector on all of the material I threw at it. HDR as well required a ton of tweaking, but once you get it dialed in, it looks fantastic.
> I will say that the different mode/options are a little buggy. ALL modes other than game mode have permanent sharpness post processing that I really hate. I am forced to use Game Mode specifically because I hate the artificial sharpening all other modes apply, even with sharpness turned down to 0. Game Mode solves this, but unfortunately doesn't allow you to use the projector's excellent dynamic contrast option. Thankfully, using YCbCr 4:4:4 + Game Mode + a few tick increases of color (I have mine set to 60) adds in a bit of color punch with great, accurate, contrast without the projector adding any post processing.
> No other new problems or issues arose during my testing so far.
> It does NOT have the color / white balance shift that the LSP9T has. The tone mapping of the L9G is very, very good.
> Here are some random pics. I can take pics of pretty much any scene of any show/movie, so if you have some requests, let me know.


These look great. Could you please post your SDR/HDR calibration settings ?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ajamils said:


> Does anyone know a way to install Netflix on L9G? Tried downloading it from the browser but that is not working.


It doesn't support Netflix. Your best bet is to use a streaming box like the Apple TV or Chromecast.


----------



## ajamils

BatmanNewsChris said:


> It doesn't support Netflix. Your best bet is to use a streaming box like the Apple TV or Chromecast.


It's a shame. I was able to side load Netflix (phone version and Android TV version). Phone version works but I'm unable to navigate plus it looks horrible. Android tv version does not work at all.
I already have Chromecast TV that I was using with JVC projector so I can just use that but it's a shame that I will not be able to use this "smart" projector. Also, don't like having to use multiple remotes.

On a separate note, I finally installed the projector yesterday. Putting the screen together was straight forward except for few steps where the instructions did not actually match the parts. Hanging it was easy, thanks to the paper template provided. Unfortunately, that's where the easy part ended. 
Aligning the projector to the screen is a MAJOR issue. Took me almost an hour to get it just right by moving the projector, adjusting the feet, moving the screen up/down etc. and even then I'm scared to touching it as it gets misaligned pretty easily. Tried the automatic geometric correction but it only worked once and after that the link wouldn't open. So that part is still very buggy. 

As far the the picture quality goes. I'm undecided. I used the calibration settings in the ProjectCentral review of the projector and they seem like a good starting point (though little on the warm side). I watched the Army of Thieves (via Netflix on SeriesX) and the results were a mix bag. Some scenes (specially outdoors) are drop dead gorgeous, rivaling my C1 OLED but then other looked like upscaled 480p content. Not sure if that was an issue with Netflix or the projector was totally struggling with dark scenes. I will try to watch a 4k blu-ray to confirm this inconsistency. 
Played few games of Halo Infinite only and they seemed fine with just a slight hint of input lag. I plan on playing BF2042 on it to see if it is good enough as videogaming is definitely one of the main reasons I switched to this projector from JVC.


----------



## ACE844

Looks like Hisense has put their focus into a newer more flexible model with a variable screen size up to 130in and no 'screen bundle' just the UST PJ.


Hisense PX1-Pro : DLP triple laser ultra courte focale. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## avsenthusiast

ACE844 said:


> Looks like Hisense has put their focus into a newer more flexible model with a variable screen size up to 130in and no 'screen bundle' just the UST PJ.
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-Pro : DLP triple laser ultra courte focale. – – Le Blog de PHC –


interesting new product, but still the 0.47 DMD chip and 2200 lumens only, I don't think it's L9G replacement.


----------



## lattiboy

ajamils said:


> It's a shame. I was able to side load Netflix (phone version and Android TV version). Phone version works but I'm unable to navigate plus it looks horrible. Android tv version does not work at all.
> I already have Chromecast TV that I was using with JVC projector so I can just use that but it's a shame that I will not be able to use this "smart" projector. Also, don't like having to use multiple remotes.
> 
> On a separate note, I finally installed the projector yesterday. Putting the screen together was straight forward except for few steps where the instructions did not actually match the parts. Hanging it was easy, thanks to the paper template provided. Unfortunately, that's where the easy part ended.
> Aligning the projector to the screen is a MAJOR issue. Took me almost an hour to get it just right by moving the projector, adjusting the feet, moving the screen up/down etc. and even then I'm scared to touching it as it gets misaligned pretty easily. Tried the automatic geometric correction but it only worked once and after that the link wouldn't open. So that part is still very buggy.
> 
> As far the the picture quality goes. I'm undecided. I used the calibration settings in the ProjectCentral review of the projector and they seem like a good starting point (though little on the warm side). I watched the Army of Thieves (via Netflix on SeriesX) and the results were a mix bag. Some scenes (specially outdoors) are drop dead gorgeous, rivaling my C1 OLED but then other looked like upscaled 480p content. Not sure if that was an issue with Netflix or the projector was totally struggling with dark scenes. I will try to watch a 4k blu-ray to confirm this inconsistency.
> Played few games of Halo Infinite only and they seemed fine with just a slight hint of input lag. I plan on playing BF2042 on it to see if it is good enough as videogaming is definitely one of the main reasons I switched to this projector from JVC.


FYI, I had to remove the ethernet connection and put it on Wifi with my L5F to get alignment to run again. It's something with the IP used, but make no sense from a networking perspective.


----------



## ajamils

lattiboy said:


> FYI, I had to remove the ethernet connection and put it on Wifi with my L5F to get alignment to run again. It's something with the IP used, but make no sense from a networking perspective.


Never tried it with Ethernet as I don't have a connection close by. Just used Wifi.


----------



## ajamils

avsscientist said:


> interesting new product, but still the 0.47 DMD chip and 2200 lumens only, I don't think it's L9G replacement.


It is not a replacement but a new pj more focused toward people who have light controlled rooms. That's why they are marketing this as laser "projector" instead of Laser "TV". I am very much interested in it because I definitely want more contrast than brightness. 

By the way, I started the separate thread for it yesterday








New Hisense Projector - Hisense-PX1-PRO


Looks like new Hisense projector got unveiled. It seems to have answered the biggest complains with L9G. Which were the inclusion of screen and fixed focus. I'm not sure about the design (like L9 more) but I welcome the improved contrast as this was my biggest gripe. Some of the changes that...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## JereyWolf

Has anyone found a PDF user manual for the 120L9G?


----------



## JereyWolf

Has anyone tested 1080p/120hz? 
A statement from the review has me wondering if it really can display 120hz; "While the L9G has HDMI inputs that can accept a 4K/120p, due to the speed of the DLP imager, the maximum displayed frame rate in 4K is 60fps. The L9G can display HD content at frame rates up to 240fps which Hisense claims an input lag of just 10ms. "








Hisense L9G TriChroma Laser TV 4K Review - Performance - Projector Reviews


COLOR REPRODUCTION Due to its TriChroma laser light source, the L9G can reproduce an incredibly wide color gamut. It’s one thing to be able to produce a massive range of colors but it’s another thing to utilize this ability accurately. Hisense is a major flat panel TV manufacturer with lots of...




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## ajamils

JereyWolf said:


> Has anyone tested 1080p/120hz?
> A statement from the review has me wondering if it really can display 120hz; "While the L9G has HDMI inputs that can accept a 4K/120p, due to the speed of the DLP imager, the maximum displayed frame rate in 4K is 60fps. The L9G can display HD content at frame rates up to 240fps which Hisense claims an input lag of just 10ms. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense L9G TriChroma Laser TV 4K Review - Performance - Projector Reviews
> 
> 
> COLOR REPRODUCTION Due to its TriChroma laser light source, the L9G can reproduce an incredibly wide color gamut. It’s one thing to be able to produce a massive range of colors but it’s another thing to utilize this ability accurately. Hisense is a major flat panel TV manufacturer with lots of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorreviews.com


It supports 120 hz input but cannot do 4k/120. With that said, Xbox Series X does recognize it as 120 capable display.


----------



## JereyWolf

ajamils said:


> It supports 120 hz input but cannot do 4k/120. With that said, Xbox Series X does recognize it as 120 capable display.
> 
> View attachment 3210686


Thanks for this post, I saw it previously and it's part of the reason I asked the question.
It seems to support 120hz in name only for 4k...but can only actually display 60hz. I'm wondering if that's directly limited by the 0.47 chip and having to shift the pixels around 4 times to display 4k resolution. The quote that I posted from the review states refresh capability up to 240hz, which would make sense for a real display of 4k/60hz. (240hz / 4Xpixel shift = 60hz image)
I'm wondering whether it can really display higher frame rates at lower resolutions like 1080p/120hz.
This could be easily tested with a PC connection...im not sure about PS5 and Xbox.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

To me with any for ware update until now makes me to worry that Hisense abandon this projecto. I have until beginning of January to decide if I will sent it back. Xiaomi laser tv 2 seems interesting replacemen.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Anybody test it with a ps5 and hlg game suppor? I dont see my l9g engaged hlg when I play ps5 hlg games.


----------



## clipghost

avsscientist said:


> interesting new product, but still the 0.47 DMD chip and 2200 lumens only, I don't think it's L9G replacement.





ajamils said:


> It is not a replacement but a new pj more focused toward people who have light controlled rooms. That's why they are marketing this as laser "projector" instead of Laser "TV". I am very much interested in it because I definitely want more contrast than brightness.
> 
> By the way, I started the separate thread for it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hisense Projector - Hisense-PX1-PRO
> 
> 
> Looks like new Hisense projector got unveiled. It seems to have answered the biggest complains with L9G. Which were the inclusion of screen and fixed focus. I'm not sure about the design (like L9 more) but I welcome the improved contrast as this was my biggest gripe. Some of the changes that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com


For someone with no controlled lighting environment, in the middle of their living room/kitchen area and needs an ALR screen....would this be worse than the L9?


----------



## rooterha

clipghost said:


> For someone with no controlled lighting environment, in the middle of their living room/kitchen area and needs an ALR screen....would this be worse than the L9?


Yes. Should only be considered for light controlled areas.


----------



## JereyWolf

Kev1000000 said:


> Hey everyone, after the weekend and _a lot of mileage _put on the projector, I have a few updated thoughts.
> 
> 
> In general, my original feedback still holds true. This projector shoots an amazingly bright, sharp, color-popping image that continues to impress. BUT, it does require some serious tweaking to get good performance out of it.
> Black levels are definitely elevated and the only thing really stopping this projector from being an instant _must buy_ from me. After some serious tweaking and configuration, I've gotten the black levels to be as about as good as they're going to get, but they still are a bit dark gray and not black. But I found that by using YCbCr 4:4:4 on my HTPC + Game Mode with a handful of tweaks gives the best overall image that is punchy, but controlled, and doesn't crush black levels. It looks quite good. With the exception of black levels, I would say it looks _better_ than my traditional Epson 5040 that I came from a few years back, mainly due to how good the colors look and how bright this thing can get against an ALR screen.
> HDR looks incredibly good with this projector on all of the material I threw at it. HDR as well required a ton of tweaking, but once you get it dialed in, it looks fantastic.
> I will say that the different mode/options are a little buggy. ALL modes other than game mode have permanent sharpness post processing that I really hate. I am forced to use Game Mode specifically because I hate the artificial sharpening all other modes apply, even with sharpness turned down to 0. Game Mode solves this, but unfortunately doesn't allow you to use the projector's excellent dynamic contrast option. Thankfully, using YCbCr 4:4:4 + Game Mode + a few tick increases of color (I have mine set to 60) adds in a bit of color punch with great, accurate, contrast without the projector adding any post processing.
> No other new problems or issues arose during my testing so far.
> It does NOT have the color / white balance shift that the LSP9T has. The tone mapping of the L9G is very, very good.
> Here are some random pics. I can take pics of pretty much any scene of any show/movie, so if you have some requests, let me know.


Have you tested 1080p/120hz with a PC connection?


----------



## Kev1000000

JereyWolf said:


> Have you tested 1080p/120hz with a PC connection?


I have not. I can though.


----------



## JereyWolf

Kev1000000 said:


> I have not. I can though.


That would be awesome! I know this projector will show up as 4k/120hz capable but in reality is limited to 4k/60. I'm wondering if pixel shifting is what limits that....and hoping that true 1080p/120hz is possible because it would be great for gaming.


----------



## ajamils

@Kev1000000 if you don't mind, can you post your calibration settings?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterha

ajamils said:


> @Kev1000000 if you don't mind, can you post your calibration settings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I mostly use Theater Day / Theater Night / HDR Theater

Color temp low for movies. 
All the processing stuff like DNR, etc turned off
Active Contrast to Medium,

I turn on the Auto light sensor for laser level 

During the day in my room I turn the bottom setting on that screen to around a 4/5. At night I use it at 0 or -1. 

That puts me with a pretty good picture. I leave most of the basic settings to the default but I have tweaked them a bit depending on the content.

For sports mode, depending on the amount of light coming into the room I use a higher color temperature, boost the laser level all the way up and sometimes put some of the smoothing stuff on.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Today I connected an Xbox x and the variable refresh rate on Xbox was grey out. Anybody knows why is that?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

The allow variable refresh rate on my Xbox series x and l9g is grey out. Anybody has the same problem?


----------



## ajamils

vagos1103gr1 said:


> The allow variable refresh rate on my Xbox series x and l9g is grey out. Anybody has the same problem?
> View attachment 3213570


I don't think any projector currently supports VRR.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

ajamils said:


> I don't think any projector currently supports VRR.


Somebody on this tread said he make it to work


----------



## CSB282000

Unfortunately I have to write an unpleasant post. I purchased the Hisense L9G from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics. I have purchased many products from Robert over the years, and although I haven't had any previous warranty issues, the experience has always been first class. He has been responsive to emails and helpful. My last few LG OLED's came from Robert and I had him calibrate them prior to shipping them to me which I feel is a valuable service.

This time however, Robert talked me out of the quality control/calibration purchase with the L9G which turned out to be a mistake. Also, Robert didn't mention anything about my needing to register online with Hisense within 14 days of my purchase in order for the 100 day trial period to be active. Once my unit arrived it took me about a month to get my installers over to set everything up, I posted pictures on this thread and was underwhelmed with my purchase. I'm still not sure if there is anything wrong with my unit or not, but the picture wasn't impressive.

Immediately I emailed Robert about setting up a return. He didn't reply. I followed up with another email. He did reply to that one and tried to get me to purchase a different UST. I declined and asked what I needed to do to get the return processed. Another long delay for Roberts response. I followed up again. He replied finally and for the first time told me I was supposed to have registered the Hisense within 14 days in order to qualify for the 100 day trial. Obviously I hadn't because I hadn't heard anything at all about it. I explained this to Robert and never heard back from him again. I called and left messages, sent several more follow up emails, Robert just ghosted me. 

Now I'm stuck with a projector with less than an hour running time that may or may not have a factory defect, all boxed up taking space in my garage, and I'm out $6,500 plus the money I paid my guys to install and uninstall it. Obviously this is unacceptable. I am honestly shocked that Robert would treat me this way after my long standing history as a customer. In case this seems implausible I am attaching screenshots of our email communication. I have been careful to not include any emails that specifically reference prices.

If anyone has any ideas about what I can do with my almost new L9G let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help.

Cameron


----------



## rooterha

Sorry to hear thar, hope it gets sorted out.

FWIW, @ProjectionHead has been fantastic. Recommend for future purchases.


----------



## JereyWolf

CSB282000 said:


> Unfortunately I have to write an unpleasant post. I purchased the Hisense L9G from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics. I have purchased many products from Robert over the years, and although I haven't had any previous warranty issues, the experience has always been first class. He has been responsive to emails and helpful. My last few LG OLED's came from Robert and I had him calibrate them prior to shipping them to me which I feel is a valuable service.
> 
> This time however, Robert talked me out of the quality control/calibration purchase with the L9G which turned out to be a mistake. Also, Robert didn't mention anything about my needing to register online with Hisense within 14 days of my purchase in order for the 100 day trial period to be active. Once my unit arrived it took me about a month to get my installers over to set everything up, I posted pictures on this thread and was underwhelmed with my purchase. I'm still not sure if there is anything wrong with my unit or not, but the picture wasn't impressive.
> 
> Immediately I emailed Robert about setting up a return. He didn't reply. I followed up with another email. He did reply to that one and tried to get me to purchase a different UST. I declined and asked what I needed to to to get the return processed. Another long delay for Roberts response. I followed up again. He replied finally and for the first time told me I was supposed to have registered the Hisense within 14 days in order to qualify for the 100 day trial. Obviously I hadn't because I hadn't heard anything at all about it. I explained this to Robert and never heard back from him again. I called and left messages, sent several more follow up emails, Robert just ghosted me.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a projector with less than an hour running time that may or may not have a factory defect, all boxed up taking space in my garage, and I'm out $6,500 plus the money I paid my guys to install and uninstall it. Obviously this is unacceptable. I am honestly shocked that Robert would treat me this way after my long standing history as a customer. In case this seems implausible I am attaching screenshots of our email communication. I have been careful to not include any emails that specifically reference prices.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what I can do with my almost new L9G let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> Cameron


It really seems like a sketchy, gotcha tactic to require registration within 14 days by Hisense. If you have proof of purchase....why would they not accept that? Especially in this case, where it doesn't look like Value Electronics has any link to the fine print of the 100 day trial, only this note "(proof of purchase from Value Electronics required).".


----------



## JereyWolf

rooterha said:


> Sorry to hear thar, hope it gets sorted out.
> 
> FWIW, @ProjectionHead has been fantastic. Recommend for future purchases.


I second this, and on the projectorscreen.com website it has a link to a graphic for the 100 day trial that explicitly notes the 14 day registration period (again....seems like a bogus rule).


----------



## rooterha

JereyWolf said:


> It really seems like a sketchy, gotcha tactic to require registration within 14 days by Hisense. If you have proof of purchase....why would they not accept that? Especially in this case, where it doesn't look like Value Electronics has any link to the fine print of the 100 day trial, only this note "(proof of purchase from Value Electronics required).".


Agreed. If it's a 100 day guarantee who the hell cares if it's been 30 or 50 days as long as they enforce 100 days from purchase? It's definitely sketchy by Hi-sense.


----------



## ProjectionHead

JereyWolf said:


> I second this, and on the projectorscreen.com website it has a link to a graphic for the 100 day trial that explicitly notes the 14 day registration period (again....seems like a bogus rule).


We also send 2 emails about this post purchase to customers to make sure that they are aware of this. I'm not a big fan of the 14 day rule but as long as your dealer informs you, it shouldn't be a big deal to get it done.

For what it is worth, this promotion is run through a 3rd party who seems to be doing less than a stellar job in the eyes of several customers. If you were smart/lucky enough to buy from Hisense's #1 Laser TV dealer (cough, cough) you get the benefit of VIP support to address any issues and in some cases, get exceptions made.


----------



## ProjectionHead

CSB282000 said:


> Unfortunately I have to write an unpleasant post. I purchased the Hisense L9G from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics. I have purchased many products from Robert over the years, and although I haven't had any previous warranty issues, the experience has always been first class. He has been responsive to emails and helpful. My last few LG OLED's came from Robert and I had him calibrate them prior to shipping them to me which I feel is a valuable service.
> 
> This time however, Robert talked me out of the quality control/calibration purchase with the L9G which turned out to be a mistake. Also, Robert didn't mention anything about my needing to register online with Hisense within 14 days of my purchase in order for the 100 day trial period to be active. Once my unit arrived it took me about a month to get my installers over to set everything up, I posted pictures on this thread and was underwhelmed with my purchase. I'm still not sure if there is anything wrong with my unit or not, but the picture wasn't impressive.
> 
> Immediately I emailed Robert about setting up a return. He didn't reply. I followed up with another email. He did reply to that one and tried to get me to purchase a different UST. I declined and asked what I needed to to to get the return processed. Another long delay for Roberts response. I followed up again. He replied finally and for the first time told me I was supposed to have registered the Hisense within 14 days in order to qualify for the 100 day trial. Obviously I hadn't because I hadn't heard anything at all about it. I explained this to Robert and never heard back from him again. I called and left messages, sent several more follow up emails, Robert just ghosted me.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a projector with less than an hour running time that may or may not have a factory defect, all boxed up taking space in my garage, and I'm out $6,500 plus the money I paid my guys to install and uninstall it. Obviously this is unacceptable. I am honestly shocked that Robert would treat me this way after my long standing history as a customer. In case this seems implausible I am attaching screenshots of our email communication. I have been careful to not include any emails that specifically reference prices.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what I can do with my almost new L9G let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> Cameron


I know you didn't get this from me, but send me a DM with your contact details and I will see if I am able to help you with this & Hisense.


----------



## CSB282000

ProjectionHead said:


> I know you didn't get this from me, but send me a DM with your contact details and I will see if I am able to help you with this & Hisense.


Sent. Thanks


----------



## rooterha

ProjectionHead said:


> We also send 2 emails about this post purchase to customers to make sure that they are aware of this. I'm not a big fan of the 14 day rule but as long as your dealer informs you, it shouldn't be a big deal to get it done.
> 
> For what it is worth, this promotion is run through a 3rd party who seems to be doing less than a stellar job in the eyes of several customers. If you were smart/lucky enough to buy from Hisense's #1 Laser TV dealer (cough, cough) you get the benefit of VIP support to address any issues and in some cases, get exceptions made.


Any chance you can ask Hisense if the L9G will ever get an update to fix the HDR tone mapping issues or if we are doomed til the end of time?


----------



## CSB282000

JereyWolf said:


> It really seems like a sketchy, gotcha tactic to require registration within 14 days by Hisense. If you have proof of purchase....why would they not accept that? Especially in this case, where it doesn't look like Value Electronics has any link to the fine print of the 100 day trial, only this note "(proof of purchase from Value Electronics required).".


I agree. However, I'm more concerned with Robert's behavior at Value Electronics. I wasn't told about the 14 days until long after that period had expired. Therefore, Robert himself should have handled the return in house and refunded my money. It was the Value Electronics UST shootout that got me interested in the purchase in the first place. I'm sure he sells enough L9G volume to offer an open box purchase or a calibrated purchase and recoup his dealer cost. With a little legwork he would have been out nothing. Instead he just stopped replying and won't return my calls.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

CSB282000 said:


> Unfortunately I have to write an unpleasant post. I purchased the Hisense L9G from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics. I have purchased many products from Robert over the years, and although I haven't had any previous warranty issues, the experience has always been first class. He has been responsive to emails and helpful. My last few LG OLED's came from Robert and I had him calibrate them prior to shipping them to me which I feel is a valuable service.
> 
> This time however, Robert talked me out of the quality control/calibration purchase with the L9G which turned out to be a mistake. Also, Robert didn't mention anything about my needing to register online with Hisense within 14 days of my purchase in order for the 100 day trial period to be active. Once my unit arrived it took me about a month to get my installers over to set everything up, I posted pictures on this thread and was underwhelmed with my purchase. I'm still not sure if there is anything wrong with my unit or not, but the picture wasn't impressive.
> 
> Immediately I emailed Robert about setting up a return. He didn't reply. I followed up with another email. He did reply to that one and tried to get me to purchase a different UST. I declined and asked what I needed to to to get the return processed. Another long delay for Roberts response. I followed up again. He replied finally and for the first time told me I was supposed to have registered the Hisense within 14 days in order to qualify for the 100 day trial. Obviously I hadn't because I hadn't heard anything at all about it. I explained this to Robert and never heard back from him again. I called and left messages, sent several more follow up emails, Robert just ghosted me.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a projector with less than an hour running time that may or may not have a factory defect, all boxed up taking space in my garage, and I'm out $6,500 plus the money I paid my guys to install and uninstall it. Obviously this is unacceptable. I am honestly shocked that Robert would treat me this way after my long standing history as a customer. In case this seems implausible I am attaching screenshots of our email communication. I have been careful to not include any emails that specifically reference prices.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what I can do with my almost new L9G let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> Cameron





CSB282000 said:


> I agree. However, I'm more concerned with Robert's behavior at Value Electronics. I wasn't told about the 14 days until long after that period had expired. Therefore, Robert himself should have handled the return in house and refunded my money. It was the Value Electronics UST shootout that got me interested in the purchase in the first place. I'm sure he sells enough L9G volume to offer an open box purchase or a calibrated purchase and recoup his dealer cost. With a little legwork he would have been out nothing. Instead he just stopped replying and won't return my calls.


I am in the process to return my l9g In the 100 day time. I apply for a return and they provide me shipping barcodes labels for each item mention that someone will. All me to schedule the pick up. Until now nobody called me. And is been a week I requested a return. I will wait since I have packed everything in the original box. If nobody calls I will dispute in my cc company that I originally purchase. The promo of Hisense seems like a scum. Me neither I am not satisfied from the performance did of the projector. Specially the company doesn’t care of firmware updates.


----------



## ProjectionHead

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I am in the process to return my l9g In the 100 day time. I apply for a return and they provide me shipping barcodes labels for each item mention that someone will. All me to schedule the pick up. Until now nobody called me. And is been a week I requested a return. I will wait since I have packed everything in the original box. If nobody calls I will dispute in my cc company that I originally purchase. The promo of Hisense seems like a scum. Me neither I am not satisfied from the performance did of the projector. Specially the company doesn’t care of firmware updates.


If you ordered from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I’ll have it handled at the highest level with Hisense.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

ProjectionHead said:


> If you ordered from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I’ll have it handled at the highest level with Hisense.


Thanks but I order it from beachcamera.


----------



## ProjectionHead

vagos1103gr1 said:


> Thanks but I order it from beachcamera.


yuck 
J/k, good luck!


----------



## Dave Harper

rooterha said:


> Sorry to hear thar, hope it gets sorted out.
> 
> FWIW, @ProjectionHead has been fantastic. Recommend for future purchases.





JereyWolf said:


> I second this, and on the projectorscreen.com website it has a link to a graphic for the 100 day trial that explicitly notes the 14 day registration period (again....seems like a bogus rule).


Ditto X 1,000!!!



ProjectionHead said:


> I know you didn't get this from me, but send me a DM with your contact details and I will see if I am able to help you with this & Hisense.





ProjectionHead said:


> If you ordered from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I’ll have it handled at the highest level with Hisense.


Wow, what a Class move and act, Brian!!!


----------



## ProjectionHead

CSB282000 said:


> Sent. Thanks


Christmas miracle complete, consider your problem solved. Rest easy and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## ajamils

Anybody found a way to program the projector with harmony remote? I'm trying to add it to my Harmony hub but it cannot find this model.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ajamils said:


> Anybody found a way to program the projector with harmony remote? I'm trying to add it to my Harmony hub but it cannot find this model.


Set it up as the Hisense "H9G" television and all the basic functions should work with your L9G


----------



## ajamils

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Set it up as the Hisense "H9G" television and all the basic functions should work with your L9G


Thanks you. That worked!


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

I'm probably almost blind because I'm not having (I think lol) the picture quality issues that a lot of members had comment, can someone recommend me some movies or shows scenes to stress out the unit and see how it looks like? (specially the HDR black problems). Thank you in advance and happy new year!!


----------



## rooterha

Hdr movies with really dark scenes...

try muppets haunted mansion on Disney+ - it had a lot of dark scenes that are borderline unwatchable but look fine when I run it through madvr


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

rooterha said:


> Hdr movies with really dark scenes...
> 
> try muppets haunted mansion on Disney+ - it had a lot of dark scenes that are borderline unwatchable but look fine when I run it through madvr


Hi! Thanks for the replay. Can you upload a comparison picture between the on/off madvr? So i can also "compare" how it looks like in my unit? Thanks!


----------



## ajamils

rooterha said:


> Hdr movies with really dark scenes...
> 
> try muppets haunted mansion on Disney+ - it had a lot of dark scenes that are borderline unwatchable but look fine when I run it through madvr


How are you running Disney+ through Madvr? Watching on PC/browser?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterha

ajamils said:


> How are you running Disney+ through Madvr? Watching on PC/browser?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Appletv 4k running through my PC using Videoprocessor: VideoProcessor


----------



## ajamils

rooterha said:


> Appletv 4k running through my PC using Videoprocessor: VideoProcessor


Thanks for the info.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

My Hisense l9g still packed and waiting someone to call me pick it up. I requested 10 days ago. This I received when I requested 
Hi
We're really sorry that you didn't fall in love with your new Hisense 2021 ULED TV. 
*Your Request Reference: *
Before we can process your payment, you'll first need to send us your TV.
Please do not attempt to return your TV to the retailer where you bought it from. Instead, please follow the directions below for processing your return. If you have any questions at all, please call our customer service team on +1 833-658-0799 - not the retailer store. We are here to make your return as easy as possible.
*How do I send my TV?*
We have provided you with everything you need to return your TV:

A unique barcode for your TV. 
Our selected courier will contact you to arrange collection of your TV in the next few days.
You can access your postage instructions at the My Request page on our website.
There is nothing you need to do other than securely pack your TV in its original packaging and send it to us as per our instructions.
_If you no longer have your original packaging and box, please call us on +1 833-658-0799 so that we can assist in providing packing materials. Please be aware that if you do not contact us with this request within 1 business day of receiving this email, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to provide packaging._
*What happens next?*
Once we receive your device, it will be inspected by our technicians to check whether it meets the '*Return Criteria*' set in the Terms of the promotion. 
Once your return has been approved, we will issue your refund within 30 days.
Visa gift cards will be issued via email and PayPal transactions will be sent straight to your account.
If you'd like help with anything else, check out the Help & Supportpage on our website.
Thank you,
Hisense Promotion Support
This is an automated message. Please do not reply directly to this email.

I wrote them email and I message them on messenger but nobody responde. Anybody knows what I shall do?


----------



## rooterha

Maybe call the CS and see if you can get it pushed along?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

vagos1103gr1 said:


> My Hisense l9g still packed and waiting someone to call me pick it up. I requested 10 days ago. This I received when I requested
> Hi
> We're really sorry that you didn't fall in love with your new Hisense 2021 ULED TV.
> *Your Request Reference: *
> Before we can process your payment, you'll first need to send us your TV.
> Please do not attempt to return your TV to the retailer where you bought it from. Instead, please follow the directions below for processing your return. If you have any questions at all, please call our customer service team on +1 833-658-0799 - not the retailer store. We are here to make your return as easy as possible.
> *How do I send my TV?*
> We have provided you with everything you need to return your TV:
> 
> A unique barcode for your TV.
> Our selected courier will contact you to arrange collection of your TV in the next few days.
> You can access your postage instructions at the My Request page on our website.
> There is nothing you need to do other than securely pack your TV in its original packaging and send it to us as per our instructions.
> _If you no longer have your original packaging and box, please call us on +1 833-658-0799 so that we can assist in providing packing materials. Please be aware that if you do not contact us with this request within 1 business day of receiving this email, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to provide packaging._
> *What happens next?*
> Once we receive your device, it will be inspected by our technicians to check whether it meets the '*Return Criteria*' set in the Terms of the promotion.
> Once your return has been approved, we will issue your refund within 30 days.
> Visa gift cards will be issued via email and PayPal transactions will be sent straight to your account.
> If you'd like help with anything else, check out the Help & Supportpage on our website.
> Thank you,
> Hisense Promotion Support
> This is an automated message. Please do not reply directly to this email.
> 
> I wrote them email and I message them on messenger but nobody responde. Anybody knows what I shall do?


I had a long delay too. I submitted my return request on December 3rd and didn't receive my return label until December 29th (FedEx came yesterday to pick it up). 

I emailed them about the pickup once a week and they finally sent the FedEx label. They might have been busy because of the holidays.


----------



## ajamils

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I had a long delay too. I submitted my return request on December 3rd and didn't receive my return label until December 29th (FedEx came yesterday to pick it up).
> 
> I emailed them about the pickup once a week and they finally sent the FedEx label. They might have been busy because of the holidays.


How difficult was to pack up everything? I'm thinking about doing the same but worried about repacking the screen at it would be PITA. 

Also, are you planning to get the Hisense PX1-Pro instead?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ajamils said:


> How difficult was to pack up everything? I'm thinking about doing the same but worried about repacking the screen at it would be PITA.
> 
> Also, are you planning to get the Hisense PX1-Pro instead?


It wasn't too bad. It took longer to take the screen apart than to pack it all up.

No, I think I'm going to get a TV. I was just trying out my first UST projector with the 100 day guarantee.


----------



## ProjectionHead

vagos1103gr1 said:


> My Hisense l9g still packed and waiting someone to call me pick it up. I requested 10 days ago.
> 
> I wrote them email and I message them on messenger but nobody responde. Anybody knows what I shall do?


if you ordered it from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I’ll get it fast tracked on the VIP line.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

rooterha said:


> Appletv 4k running through my PC using Videoprocessor: VideoProcessor


Is there any chance you can upload pictures with the on and off differences? I trying to get an idea of how the madvr/furyhd/etc works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rooterha

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Is there any chance you can upload pictures with the on and off differences? I trying to get an idea of how the madvr/furyhd/etc works. Thanks in advance!


Will try - Im REALLY bad at taking photos of projector screens. If anyone has any suggestions on settings to get it right with an iphone I can try.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

I've been playing around with the L9G, I don't know if its my unit or in general the HDR on the highlights is just clipping horrible. I bought the spears & munsil and tried the demo content, I played it using a Panasonic ub420 an this is the result without changing any of the Panasonic settings and with the HDR Theater mode of the L9G (for other modes the results were very similar):










Nothing that I changed on the L9G made the picture better (I played for hours with the contrast, the brightness, the lase luminance, etc). So... Then I tried to tweak the Panasonic, same L9G HDR theater mode and this was the result:










It was a day and night difference, I was able to see all the details in this scene and other scenes, so after a couple more tests I was really happy with the performance for bright and dark scenes using the Pana, however if I use the AppleTV I cannot play with the settings, so the clipping, for example Luca in Disney+, is just excessive. I also have Luca on disc and the difference are big (is not as bright as Disney but the color looks just way better with no clipping). Anyone else experience the same issue?

I'll upload more pictures later today. And is someone wants me to share the Panasonic setting please let me know!


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> I've been playing around with the L9G, I don't know if its my unit or in general the HDR on the highlights is just clipping horrible. I bought the spears & munsil and tried the demo content, I played it using a Panasonic ub420 an this is the result without changing any of the Panasonic settings and with the HDR Theater mode of the L9G (for other modes the results were very similar):
> 
> View attachment 3219847
> 
> 
> Nothing that I changed on the L9G made the picture better (I played for hours with the contrast, the brightness, the lase luminance, etc). So... Then I tried to tweak the Panasonic, same L9G HDR theater mode and this was the result:
> 
> View attachment 3219851
> 
> 
> It was a day and night difference, I was able to see all the details in this scene and other scenes, so after a couple more tests I was really happy with the performance for bright and dark scenes using the Pana, however if I use the AppleTV I cannot play with the settings, so the clipping, for example Luca in Disney+, is just excessive. I also have Luca on disc and the difference are big (is not as bright as Disney but the color looks just way better with no clipping). Anyone else experience the same issue?
> 
> I'll upload more pictures later today. And is someone wants me to share the Panasonic setting please let me know!


Wow what a difference! The HDR tone mapping on the L9G is one of it's major downsides. Hopefully they can improve HDR10 tonemapping when they release the Dolby Vision firmware update.


----------



## rooterha

Yeah the tone mapping is a mess. I wish the DV update was out now so I could compare, cause I want to use the 100 day if it doesn't fix it.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

rooterha said:


> Yeah the tone mapping is a mess. I wish the DV update was out now so I could compare, cause I want to use the 100 day if it doesn't fix it.


Yeah, I have until March, so if in 2 months they haven't fix it I'll return it.


----------



## kevinz13

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Wow what a difference! The HDR tone mapping on the L9G is one of it's major downsides. Hopefully they can improve HDR10 tonemapping when they release the Dolby Vision firmware update.


Is this confirmed? There will be a Dolby vision firmware upgrade?


----------



## rooterha

kevinz13 said:


> Is this confirmed? There will be a Dolby vision firmware upgrade?


Yes - confirmed at CES. Coming to L5G, L9G and PX1-PRO. Just no timeline.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

kevinz13 said:


> Is this confirmed? There will be a Dolby vision firmware upgrade?


Yes, they announced it at CES this week: Hisense Unveils Premium Product Lineup at CES 2022, Introducing Mini LED Offerings and New Laser Technologies

They didn't say when the update would be coming though.


----------



## ajamils

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> I've been playing around with the L9G, I don't know if its my unit or in general the HDR on the highlights is just clipping horrible. I bought the spears & munsil and tried the demo content, I played it using a Panasonic ub420 an this is the result without changing any of the Panasonic settings and with the HDR Theater mode of the L9G (for other modes the results were very similar):
> 
> View attachment 3219847
> 
> 
> Nothing that I changed on the L9G made the picture better (I played for hours with the contrast, the brightness, the lase luminance, etc). So... Then I tried to tweak the Panasonic, same L9G HDR theater mode and this was the result:
> 
> View attachment 3219851
> 
> 
> It was a day and night difference, I was able to see all the details in this scene and other scenes, so after a couple more tests I was really happy with the performance for bright and dark scenes using the Pana, however if I use the AppleTV I cannot play with the settings, so the clipping, for example Luca in Disney+, is just excessive. I also have Luca on disc and the difference are big (is not as bright as Disney but the color looks just way better with no clipping). Anyone else experience the same issue?
> 
> I'll upload more pictures later today. And is someone wants me to share the Panasonic setting please let me know!


I had similar experience. Playing 4k movies via my HTPC (via MadVR) looks amazing!! But since I use Chromecast TV (for Disney+, HBO Max etc) a lot more the results are not that great. 

I was thinking about returning L9G and getting the new Pro1 but since there is a chance of a firmware update, I am hoping that I will not have to go through the hassle.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACE844

Here's a review in German by the beamer 24 crew and ekki Hisense L9G TriChroma 3-fach Laser TV - ein 4K UST Heimkino-Beamer mit 3000 ANSI Lumen (420 nits) - YouTube use autotranslated subtitles for the language of your choice.


----------



## APHD

I just purchased the L9G 100 and unless I can get it to perform better , I will be returning to BB. I had high hopes for this UST projector. I have attached a few photos. I know the Hisense is not projecting on the ALR screen , but I didnt want to assemble the screen after seeing the image on the wall then having to disassemble and put back in the box to return. 

I may have just gotten a bad unit though. ( Also the picture from the Hisense and the JVC are both taken with the exact same camera settings, JVC low lamp, Hisense laser set to 10, Vivid)


----------



## rooterha

Why would you use Vivid? Doesn't that use a weird color temperature (high I believe on the L9G?)

But yes, the Hisense likely won't compare to a JVC in it's current form. Especially on HDR content since the tone mapping sucks.

Dolby Vision update should help a lot though.


----------



## APHD

rooterha said:


> Why would you use Vivid? Doesn't that use a weird color temperature (high I believe on the L9G?)
> 
> But yes, the Hisense likely won't compare to a JVC in it's current form. Especially on HDR content since the tone mapping sucks.
> 
> Dolby Vision update should help a lot though.


I was trying to get the max brightness for the side by side pic as a comparison. I just was expecting the image to be alot brighter than the JVC.


----------



## ajamils

APHD said:


> I was trying to get the max brightness for the side by side pic as a comparison. I just was expecting the image to be alot brighter than the JVC.


Vivid produces very cool image. Also, as I understand UST do not produce good pictures without an ALR screen so projecting on a wall to comparison might not be a good thing.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterha

APHD said:


> I was trying to get the max brightness for the side by side pic as a comparison. I just was expecting the image to be alot brighter than the JVC.


Looks like you have a blacked out room, so not sure why you think a UST would be of great benefit to you...


----------



## theavguy4

Has anyone tried the eARC functionality on the L9G? I saw one review that said whatever processing is going on is causing lip sync delays.


----------



## ajamils

theavguy4 said:


> Has anyone tried the eARC functionality on the L9G? I saw one review that said whatever processing is going on is causing lip sync delays.


I did and did not see any issue. It does have option to set lip sync delay is case you have any issue.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztar35

APHD said:


> I just purchased the L9G 100 and unless I can get it to perform better , I will be returning to BB. I had high hopes for this UST projector. I have attached a few photos. I know the Hisense is not projecting on the ALR screen , but I didnt want to assemble the screen after seeing the image on the wall then having to disassemble and put back in the box to return.
> 
> I may have just gotten a bad unit though. ( Also the picture from the Hisense and the JVC are both taken with the exact same camera settings, JVC low lamp, Hisense laser set to 10, Vivid)


Vivid is not the best picture setting for accurate color. Also, because of the tri-lasers cycling through the single chip, cameras may tend to display the images from the L9G with a magenta cast that isn't seen when viewing the image in person.


----------



## clipghost

How are people enjoying their L9G? Keeping or returning? 

I keep going back and forth between it and the LS500. Also a kind of left field one would but the LG C2 eventually...curious what that 97" is going to cost.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am still waiting mine to be returned after they sent me a return label and told me somebody gonna call me to pick it up. This happened a month ago


----------



## clipghost

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I am still waiting mine to be returned after they sent me a return label and told me somebody gonna call me to pick it up. This happened a month ago


What didn't you like about it and what are you looking at getting next?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

The terrible blacks and the terrible hdr tone mapping


----------



## clipghost

vagos1103gr11 said:


> The terrible blacks and the terrible hdr tone mapping


Blah, every day I am getting pushed away from this projector and considering just doing OLED TV.


----------



## APHD

clipghost said:


> Blah, every day I am getting pushed away from this projector and considering just doing OLED TV.


After owning one for a few weeks this is what I think. Black levels are not great and the HDR tone mapping is bad on some source material and excellent on others. The blacks are not a problem when watching . Even though my JVC has great black level the L9G is not horrible. 

Pro : Sharp image and much more three dimensional than my JVC with better motion handling

Con: Very little user calibration, and not as bright as I was expecting . Choosing between picture modes on my L9G only changes the picture temp with miniscule change in brightness. {maybe 5%)


----------



## clipghost

APHD said:


> After owning one for a few weeks this is what I think. Black levels are not great and the HDR tone mapping is bad on some source material and excellent on others. The blacks are not a problem when watching . Even though my JVC has great black level the L9G is not horrible.
> 
> Pro : Sharp image and much more three dimensional than my JVC with better motion handling
> 
> Con: Very little user calibration, and not as bright as I was expecting . Choosing between picture modes on my L9G only changes the picture temp with miniscule change in brightness. {maybe 5%)


So are you keeping it/happy with it? Those seem like some pretty big cons. Black level concern and all.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

I am curious the new firmware when is coming out.


----------



## clipghost

vagos1103gr11 said:


> I am curious the new firmware when is coming out.


How has support been for the projector?


----------



## vagos1103gr11

Not great. I ask this question on messenger and no answer yet


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> How has support been for the projector?


There hasn't been a single firmware update yet as far as I can tell.

I believe it came out in August. I got mine in September and there wasn't an update to download when I set it up. Had it until December with the 100 day promo, and there wasn't an update during that time either.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Supposed to release a Dolby vision firmware update.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> There hasn't been a single firmware update yet as far as I can tell.
> 
> I believe it came out in August. I got mine in September and there wasn't an update to download when I set it up. Had it until December with the 100 day promo, and there wasn't an update during that time either.


How are you liking it? Keeping it or returning it?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> How are you liking it? Keeping it or returning it?


I returned it and was looking into 85" TVs instead, but then I ended up winning a L9G from a giveaway. I just got it this week and love it! I have a 65" LG OLED in my living room and the 100" L9G in my media room. I feel like I have the best of both worlds now.


----------



## double_b

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I returned it and was looking into 85" TVs instead, but then I ended up winning a L9G from a giveaway. I just got it this week and love it! I have a 65" LG OLED in my living room and the 100" L9G in my media room. I feel like I have the best of both worlds now.


Wait.......you bought the L9G and didn't like it enough so you returned it......but then you won one and now you love it? Am I missing something? LOL


----------



## rooterha

double_b said:


> Wait.......you bought the L9G and didn't like it enough so you returned it......but then you won one and now you love it? Am I missing something? LOL


I was confused about that too lol


----------



## ajamils

double_b said:


> Wait.......you bought the L9G and didn't like it enough so you returned it......but then you won one and now you love it? Am I missing something? LOL


 I guess, since he got it for free he has no issue overlooking the short coming now.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

double_b said:


> Wait.......you bought the L9G and didn't like it enough so you returned it......but then you won one and now you love it? Am I missing something? LOL


Haha it was good... but not $5,500+ good. For $0, it's amazing lol

Also, I discovered the "Active Contrast" setting this time around and that made a noticeable difference. Now it doesn't look as bad in dark scenes.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Haha it was good... but not $5,500+ good. For $0, it's amazing lol
> 
> Also, I discovered the "Active Contrast" setting this time around and that made a noticeable difference. Now it doesn't look as bad in dark scenes.


Haha what giveaway was this from? Also so now...even free or not...do you LIKE the projector?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Haha what giveaway was this from? Also so now...even free or not...do you LIKE the projector?


It was from The AV Summit last fall. Hisense and Value Electronics were a sponsor of it.

I do like it! I just watched my first movie on it tonight. I've obviously been spoiled by the OLED this is replacing, but I don't think the black levels are as bad as people say here. Especially with the "Active Contrast" setting set to "Medium".

That said, if I were spending my own money, I think I'd go for a 85" TV from Sony or Samsung.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> It was from The AV Summit last fall. Hisense and Value Electronics were a sponsor of it.
> 
> I do like it! I just watched my first movie on it tonight. I've obviously been spoiled by the OLED this is replacing, but I don't think the black levels are as bad as people say here. Especially with the "Active Contrast" setting set to "Medium".
> 
> That said, if I were spending my own money, I think I'd go for a 85" TV from Sony or Samsung.


Yeah I guess if I could ask your opinion without your giveaway perspective, haha. If you were to spend money $5000 on an OLED vs the L9 you have...you would go with the TV in the end?

Side question, so I have currently a 65" LG B7 OLED so I have been spoiled by the blacks on that as well...how "bad" or different are we talking about on the L9G for the blacks? Like they are grey? Has the active contrast setting fixed EVERYTHING? Not just like movies, but TV and gaming as well?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Yeah I guess if I could ask your opinion without your giveaway perspective, haha. If you were to spend money $5000 on an OLED vs the L9 you have...you would go with the TV in the end?
> 
> Side question, so I have currently a 65" LG B7 OLED so I have been spoiled by the blacks on that as well...how "bad" or different are we talking about on the L9G for the blacks? Like they are grey? Has the active contrast setting fixed EVERYTHING? Not just like movies, but TV and gaming as well?


Yeah, I think I would go with the 83" OLED if it were my own $5,000. Or I'd consider saving up a bit more and for the new 98" TCL QLED TV. It was on sale for $6,700. Now it's back to $8,000.

That's exactly what I have! The 65" LG B7 OLED. I moved it upstairs to my living room. The L9G is in my media room now. It's night and day... the L9G can't come close to OLED blacks. They are grey/dark grey. Active Contrast setting works on movies, TV, and gaming. It doesn't make the blacks come close to OLED, but it does improve the dark scene performance to make it "good".


----------



## theavguy4

clipghost said:


> How are people enjoying their L9G? Keeping or returning?
> 
> I keep going back and forth between it and the LS500. Also a kind of left field one would but the LG C2 eventually...curious what that 97" is going to cost.


Going back to the original question you asked.

The black levels are not nearly as bad as people say…in my opinion. That’s the thing, it’s all very subjective as I said in an earlier post. The color is very good; the size creates total immersion. There is also almost zero reflection with the cinema screen, something that plagues most TVs being viewed in a room with _any_ light including my 2018 Sony A9F OLED (which I love). That said, I’ve long been partial to projection. Something about the way it looks, etc. Not everyone feels that way, certainly not many on this forum.
But as with most products, people tend to post negative experiences to vent or about problems to find solutions. This projector is not perfect. I’ve heard in many reviews that the overall picture at this size tends to outweigh deep OLED black levels at a smaller size. Again, personal preference. Taking all that into account, it’s about what you like. It would be helpful to see the image before you buy if you can.

Also: yes there haven’t been any firmware updates to the projector since it launched. However I see Hisense bringing Dolby vision to the model (and all existing units) in the near future is a very encouraging sign. They even have reps actively involved on this site. Hisense basically pushed the UST market to it’s current state, and I think their experience shows. The L9G (and now the PX1-PRO) are definitely at the top of the market. I haven’t seen the LS500 but complaints about focus uniformity and the very long throw ratio made it clear it wasn’t for me.

The L9G isn’t cheap, but I think it’s worth it.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yeah, I think I would go with the 83" OLED if it were my own $5,000. Or I'd consider saving up a bit more and for the new 98" TCL QLED TV. It was on sale for $6,700. Now it's back to $8,000.
> 
> That's exactly what I have! The 65" LG B7 OLED. I moved it upstairs to my living room. The L9G is in my media room now. It's night and day... the L9G can't come close to OLED blacks. They are grey/dark grey. Active Contrast setting works on movies, TV, and gaming. It doesn't make the blacks come close to OLED, but it does improve the dark scene performance to make it "good".


Ha what are the chances having the same OLED...ya so that is what I have been using for the past 3-4 years...time to make a change as I am moving. 

This next purchase will be for my main living room/kitchen area with a lot of light. I know I don't have light control so that is why the L9G has popped up. I just want as big a screen as I can get while still having good picture quality. Seems OLED is the way for that. The B7 can still go somewhere else...gaming room maybe. But for the living room/main TV area I need something big and great for all around entertainment. Will be watching movies, playing games, and sports on it. 

Gah with the 97" LG OLED coming out too that really excites me but I just know it is going to be a ridiculous price. Have not had good luck with TCL in the past so not sure I would spend that much on a TCL.


----------



## clipghost

theavguy4 said:


> Going back to the original question you asked.
> 
> The black levels are not nearly as bad as people say…in my opinion. That’s the thing, it’s all very subjective as I said in an earlier post. The color is very good; the size creates total immersion. There is also almost zero reflection with the cinema screen, something that plagues most TVs being viewed in a room with _any_ light including my 2018 Sony A9F OLED (which I love). That said, I’ve long been partial to projection. Something about the way it looks, etc. Not everyone feels that way, certainly not many on this forum.
> But as with most products, people tend to post negative experiences to vent or about problems to find solutions. This projector is not perfect. I’ve heard in many reviews that the overall picture at this size tends to outweigh the elevated black levels. Taking all that into account, it’s about what you like. It would be helpful to see the image before you buy if you can.
> 
> Also: yes there haven’t been any firmware updates to the projector since it launched. However I see Hisense bringing Dolby vision to the model (and all existing units) in the near future is a very encouraging sign. They even have reps actively involved on this site. Hisense basically pushed the UST market to it’s current state, and I think their experience shows. The L9G (and now the PX1-PRO) are definitely at the top of the market. I haven’t seen the LS500 but complaints about focus uniformity and the very long throw ratio made it clear it wasn’t for me.
> 
> The L9G isn’t cheap, but I think it’s worth it.


Yes it's tough to see the image in person before buying. Nowhere in California that I have seen has the L9G to view. Do you have the 100" or 120" version? 

I guess I would love to hear more about your review comparing to your OLED. Is the L9G your main viewing device now? As I said above, I am basically trying to find the best fir for my living room/main TV area with a lot of light. I need something big and great for all around entertainment. Will be watching movies, playing games, and sports on it. Stuck between 83" OLED and a 120"+ UST projector.


----------



## theavguy4

clipghost said:


> Yes it's tough to see the image in person before buying. Nowhere in California that I have seen has the L9G to view. Do you have the 100" or 120" version?


I have the 100 inch. Probably would have 120, but it just won’t fit. If you can’t see it before buying, yes it’s a risk. I bought during the 100 day promotion. I would recommend reaching out to Brian from projectorscreen.com to discuss his return policy (his business is the real deal). If that’s not possible/too riskyand while it wouldn’t be my first choice, maybe try Amazon. They will probably honor their normal return policy.



clipghost said:


> I guess I would love to hear more about your review comparing to your OLED. Is the L9G your main viewing device now? As I said above, I am basically trying to find the best fir for my living room/main TV area with a lot of light. I need something big and great for all around entertainment. Will be watching movies, playing games, and sports on it. Stuck between 83" OLED and a 120"+ UST projector.


The OLEDs are great, I also have an LG E9. No doubt the picture is mouth watering. But when the image is so large it’s like tapping into another sense. I use the L9G daily, the only reason we might use the OLEDs are just because we’re doing something in another room.

Gaming is great, I use it with my Series X all the time. I think the difference between 83 and 120 is staggering. You could also try the TV and return that if you’re not satisfied.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Ha what are the chances having the same OLED...ya so that is what I have been using for the past 3-4 years...time to make a change as I am moving.
> 
> This next purchase will be for my main living room/kitchen area with a lot of light. I know I don't have light control so that is why the L9G has popped up. I just want as big a screen as I can get while still having good picture quality. Seems OLED is the way for that. The B7 can still go somewhere else...gaming room maybe. But for the living room/main TV area I need something big and great for all around entertainment. Will be watching movies, playing games, and sports on it.
> 
> Gah with the 97" LG OLED coming out too that really excites me but I just know it is going to be a ridiculous price. Have not had good luck with TCL in the past so not sure I would spend that much on a TCL.


My L9G is in a media room with no windows, so I don't have experience with it in a lot of light. It looks good with the room lights on, but I always turn them off. I'm not sure how it'd look in a bright living room environment with sun shining through windows. I'd be a little hesitant just based on how it looks in my media room with the lights on. 

It sounds like you should take a look at the Samsung 85" QN90A too. It'll get much brighter than an OLED, which you want if it's going to be in a bright room. Plus Samsung is known for having the best reflective coating for a bright room too.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> My L9G is in a media room with no windows, so I don't have experience with it in a lot of light. It looks good with the room lights on, but I always turn them off. I'm not sure how it'd look in a bright living room environment with sun shining through windows. I'd be a little hesitant just based on how it looks in my media room with the lights on.
> 
> It sounds like you should take a look at the Samsung 85" QN90A too. It'll get much brighter than an OLED, which you want if it's going to be in a bright room. Plus Samsung is known for having the best reflective coating for a bright room too.


Very good points. I will check it out. I think I just have gotten used to LG at this point and I know the quality they have is great. Currently looking at the 83" C1 but with the C2 and G2 around the corner...just patiently waiting to see how those will fare. Something tells me they won't be cheap, haha.

Also, got you on the L9G with lights. Do you do any gaming on it?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Very good points. I will check it out. I think I just have gotten used to LG at this point and I know the quality they have is great. Currently looking at the 83" C1 but with the C2 and G2 around the corner...just patiently waiting to see how those will fare. Something tells me they won't be cheap, haha.
> 
> Also, got you on the L9G with lights. Do you do any gaming on it?


I hooked up my Xbox Series X to it just to see what it's like. Didn't notice much input lag (I think it's rated around 30ms). But I'll be sticking to the 65" OLED in my living room for gaming. I honestly felt like the 100" screen was _too big_ for gaming. Maybe I'd get used to it, but it's HUGE lol.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I hooked up my Xbox Series X to it just to see what it's like. Didn't notice much input lag (I think it's rated around 30ms). But I'll be sticking to the 65" OLED in my living room for gaming. I honestly felt like the 100" screen was _too big_ for gaming. Maybe I'd get used to it, but it's HUGE lol.


Got you, well thanks for the help. Just need to make a decision at this point.


----------



## APHD

clipghost said:


> So are you keeping it/happy with it? Those seem like some pretty big cons. Black level concern and all.


Im still undecided. The black level isnt my biggest issue though. I actually have a convergence issue with the red laser not being aligned properly, causing a red shadowed outline on anything . This is very noticeable on white lettering or bright scenes. 

I have a case number with Hisense and the customer service and technical support has not been ideal. I have until Feb 5th to decide.


----------



## Dave Harper

Aztar35 said:


> Vivid is not the best picture setting for accurate color. Also, because of the tri-lasers cycling through the single chip, cameras may tend to display the images from the L9G with a magenta cast that isn't seen when viewing the image in person.


Actually I’ve found that, at least with the PX1-Pro in Vivid, you can dial in the colors very nicely. 

I think we need to change our old thoughts and paradigms with RGB lasers. Like in this case, it is the green laser that gives up the ghost when cranking the gain up high. With lamp based projectors it’s usually red that does this first. So now you can leave green high or even boost it and then bring up the red to match it. Since it’s green (and blue ) that gives us brightness, this results in getting higher peaks without sacrificing precise color. I’ve found I was also able to lower the cuts, which helps maintain the black floor. This works amazingly well for HDR. 



APHD said:


> Im still undecided. The black level isnt my biggest issue though. I actually have a convergence issue with the red laser not being aligned properly, causing a red shadowed outline on anything . This is very noticeable on white lettering or bright scenes.
> 
> I have a case number with Hisense and the customer service and technical support has not been ideal. I have until Feb 5th to decide.


I have this issue with my Samsung LSP9T and realized it was actually my glasses having the chromatic aberration. If I turned my head side to side I could see the red outlines moving in and out of alignment. 

Do you wear glasses? If so maybe try taking them off or moving your head to see what happens. 

I know it may be a long shot, but worth trying anyway.


----------



## clipghost

APHD said:


> Im still undecided. The black level isnt my biggest issue though. I actually have a convergence issue with the red laser not being aligned properly, causing a red shadowed outline on anything . This is very noticeable on white lettering or bright scenes.
> 
> I have a case number with Hisense and the customer service and technical support has not been ideal. I have until Feb 5th to decide.


Hmm interesting. I have heard Hisense support is not so good which is another concern I have. Do you have the light bleed problem as well around the sides of your screen?


----------



## APHD

Dave Harper said:


> Actually I’ve found that, at least with the PX1-Pro in Vivid, you can dial in the colors very nicely.
> 
> I think we need to change our old thoughts and paradigms with RGB lasers. Like in this case, it is the green laser that gives up the ghost when cranking the gain up high. With lamp based projectors it’s usually red that does this first. So now you can leave green high or even boost it and then bring up the red to match it. Since it’s green (and blue ) that gives us brightness, this results in getting higher peaks without sacrificing precise color. I’ve found I was also able to lower the cuts, which helps maintain the black floor. This works amazingly well for HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this issue with my Samsung LSP9T and realized it was actually my glasses having the chromatic aberration. If I turned my head side to side I could see the red outlines moving in and out of alignment.
> 
> Do you wear glasses? If so maybe try taking them off or moving your head to see what happens.
> 
> I know it may be a long shot, but worth trying anyway.


I do not wear glasses. Im not even sure if this is normal or abnormal for the Hisense L9G. I cant get anyone from tech support to help me. I call and they say ," Someone from tech support will contact you within 24-48 hours" Its been three weeks and I have made several calls back with the same reply.


----------



## APHD

clipghost said:


> Hmm interesting. I have heard Hisense support is not so good which is another concern I have. Do you have the light bleed problem as well around the sides of your screen?


I do have a lighter gray border around the image. Approximately 1 inch. If thats what you are talking about. I will try and get a pic later


----------



## ThreeTwo

Hi Everyone!

Just purchased one of these and assembled the screen. It was a little tedious but overall not too bad. I did have a question about the automatic geometric correction. Is anyone having issues lining up the green ‘grid’ evenly? Any tips for me to get it all squared up?

Thanks!


----------



## Gordon Parr

So…i am trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the 100” L9G or wait and get the PX Pro-1…my room is about 1-2 months before being ready…if i am lucky! With the $1k off it is looking good — however if the PX Pro-1 would be better in the long run I don’t mind the extra $$$. My room has no windows in it and could handle no larger than 110’ due to 8’ ceiling. Thoughts from the group?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I am still waiting to pick up my projector with the 100 day promo. I requested on December and still my projector never picked up and the label that they provide me expired. The support are useless. Avoid Hisense in all cost. I will proceed with my cc company if I will not hear from them.


----------



## APHD

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I am still waiting to pick up my projector with the 100 day promo. I requested on December and still my projector never picked up and the label that they provide me expired. The support are useless. Avoid Hisense in all cost. I will proceed with my cc company if I will not hear from them.


Unfortunately I have to agree, customer support is zero. I made the decision to return the L9G due to an issue that I couldn't even find out if it was adjustable or normal. 
The image from this projector was unbelievable on some content and poor on others ( compared to my JVC) . I would have kept it had they told me it was normal , but I had no such luck. I figured if they didn't have any support for a new customer then I had no chance for support later down the road. 

Unless they make some drastic changes with the support I would not recommend the Hisense L9G


----------



## Dave Harper

You’ll get great support if you buy from a trusted and knowledgeable dealer such as @ProjectionHead at ProjectorScreen from what I hear.


----------



## ProjectionHead

APHD said:


> I do not wear glasses. Im not even sure if this is normal or abnormal for the Hisense L9G. I cant get anyone from tech support to help me. I call and they say ," Someone from tech support will contact you within 24-48 hours" Its been three weeks and I have made several calls back with the same reply.


If you have ordered this from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I will get you in touch with out VIP support team at Hisense.


----------



## ProjectionHead

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I am still waiting to pick up my projector with the 100 day promo. I requested on December and still my projector never picked up and the label that they provide me expired. The support are useless. Avoid Hisense in all cost. I will proceed with my cc company if I will not hear from them.


If you have ordered this from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I will get you in touch with out VIP support team at Hisense.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Gordon Parr said:


> So…i am trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the 100” L9G or wait and get the PX Pro-1…my room is about 1-2 months before being ready…if i am lucky! With the $1k off it is looking good — however if the PX Pro-1 would be better in the long run I don’t mind the extra $$$. My room has no windows in it and could handle no larger than 110’ due to 8’ ceiling. Thoughts from the group?


If you go with the px1-pro, you can pair it with a separate 110” screen and not need to stick with the 100” of the l9g.
In a dedicated room, the px1-pro has enough output for a bright, vivid image and you’ll get the benefit of the darker blacks.
That being said, the current sale for $1k off on the L9 is a killer deal


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Finally they schedule to pickup for return my l9g. Anybody who returned it through the 100 day received the refund in full?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

vagos1103gr1 said:


> Finally they schedule to pickup for return my l9g. Anybody who returned it through the 100 day received the refund in full?


Yes, I received my refund 13 days after they emailed me letting me know they received the return.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yes, I received my refund 13 days after they emailed me letting me know they received the return.


Thanks did you received with the tax included? Did you received is check or in PayPal?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

vagos1103gr1 said:


> Thanks did you received with the tax included? Did you received is check or in PayPal?


I got it via PayPal. I wasn't charged tax at the retailer I bought it from so I'm not sure if that's included.


----------



## Sputnick221

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yes, I received my refund 13 days after they emailed me letting me know they received the return.


Hi! I saw that you returned the unit but also won the same one. When you return it, did you repacked the screen or did you just use the screen from the one you won? A person from work is selling me his unit (he already had another screen so the one that comes with the l9g is still packed and he already missed the 100 days window return) so I'm planing on returning mine but if I can prevent the hassle of repacking the screen and just send the one he is selling + paired with the unit I'm currently using will be great. Ty.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Sputnick221 said:


> Hi! I saw that you returned the unit but also won the same one. When you return it, did you repacked the screen or did you just use the screen from the one you won? A person from work is selling me his unit (he already had another screen so the one that comes with the l9g is still packed and he already missed the 100 days window return) so I'm planing on returning mine but if I can prevent the hassle of repacking the screen and just send the one he is selling + paired with the unit I'm currently using will be great. Ty.


Yeah I had to take the screen apart and repack it. It was a bit of a pain. I returned mine about a month before I received the one that I won.


----------



## CSB282000

ProjectionHead said:


> Christmas miracle complete, consider your problem solved. Rest easy and enjoy your holiday!
> 
> View attachment 3214360





CSB282000 said:


> Unfortunately I have to write an unpleasant post. I purchased the Hisense L9G from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics. I have purchased many products from Robert over the years, and although I haven't had any previous warranty issues, the experience has always been first class. He has been responsive to emails and helpful. My last few LG OLED's came from Robert and I had him calibrate them prior to shipping them to me which I feel is a valuable service.
> 
> This time however, Robert talked me out of the quality control/calibration purchase with the L9G which turned out to be a mistake. Also, Robert didn't mention anything about my needing to register online with Hisense within 14 days of my purchase in order for the 100 day trial period to be active. Once my unit arrived it took me about a month to get my installers over to set everything up, I posted pictures on this thread and was underwhelmed with my purchase. I'm still not sure if there is anything wrong with my unit or not, but the picture wasn't impressive.
> 
> Immediately I emailed Robert about setting up a return. He didn't reply. I followed up with another email. He did reply to that one and tried to get me to purchase a different UST. I declined and asked what I needed to do to get the return processed. Another long delay for Roberts response. I followed up again. He replied finally and for the first time told me I was supposed to have registered the Hisense within 14 days in order to qualify for the 100 day trial. Obviously I hadn't because I hadn't heard anything at all about it. I explained this to Robert and never heard back from him again. I called and left messages, sent several more follow up emails, Robert just ghosted me.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a projector with less than an hour running time that may or may not have a factory defect, all boxed up taking space in my garage, and I'm out $6,500 plus the money I paid my guys to install and uninstall it. Obviously this is unacceptable. I am honestly shocked that Robert would treat me this way after my long standing history as a customer. In case this seems implausible I am attaching screenshots of our email communication. I have been careful to not include any emails that specifically reference prices.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what I can do with my almost new L9G let me know. I would greatly appreciate any help.
> 
> Cameron


Update on my situation. Brian with ProjectorScreen.com reached out immediately after my initial post and has worked with Hisense on my behalf, even though I didn't purchase it from him. After a lot of work and effort on his part I am happy to report I did finally receive my refund from Hisense. I can't thank Brian enough for his help. It was far above and beyond, and even after it probably became more than he thought he was signing up for he kept taking my calls and responding to emails. Truly a class act. 

Also, after ghosting me for a couple months, Robert at Value Electronics emailed me soon after my initial post pleading for me to take my post down and even offering me $1,000 to do so. I declined. It is all true, backed up with screenshots. I'm grateful for the power of forums like this to attract the help of others, and to add some accountability for bad actors.


----------



## rooterha

CSB282000 said:


> Update on my situation. Brian with ProjectorScreen.com reached out immediately after my initial post and has worked with Hisense on my behalf, even though I didn't purchase it from him. After a lot of work and effort on his part I am happy to report I did finally receive my refund from Hisense. I can't thank Brian enough for his help. It was far above and beyond, and even after it probably became more than he thought he was signing up for he kept taking my calls and responding to emails. Truly a class act.
> 
> Also, after ghosting me for a couple months, Robert at Value Electronics emailed me soon after my initial post pleading for me to take my post down and even offering me $1,000 to do so. I declined. It is all true, backed up with screenshots. I'm grateful for the power of forums like this to attract the help of others, and to add some accountability for bad actors.


Thanks for sharing - will never give value my business.


----------



## w8ing4some1

Why do they ship daylight screen pre-assembled? Is it even possible to disassemble it? How difficult is that? Asking because Hisense shipped me a smaller box to return the screen, with label "100L9G-CINE100" on it, and I don't want to break something while disassembling the screen to make it fit the return box.


----------



## DunMunro

An L9G preview:









Preview Laser TV Hisense L9G 4K trilaser


Il nuovo Laser TV Hisense TriChroma L9G ha un flusso luminoso massimo di 3.000 lumen, dichiara una copertura del 107% dello spazio colore REC BT.2020 e si candida a nuovo riferimento nella proiezione a tiro ultra-corto, non solo per le caratteristiche ma per le prestazioni reali, piacevolmente...



www.avmagazine.it




(use goggle translate for language of choice)


----------



## ProjectionHead

w8ing4some1 said:


> Why do they ship daylight screen pre-assembled? Is it even possible to disassemble it? How difficult is that? Asking because Hisense shipped me a smaller box to return the screen, with label "100L9G-CINE100" on it, and I don't want to break something while disassembling the screen to make it fit the return box.


You can’t disassemble the daylight screen; it needs to go back in the box it came in or for Hisense to send you new packaging via the toll free number provided in the 100 day guarantee registration.
If you ordered it from ProjectorScreen.com, DM me your order number and I can help get you what you need.


----------



## w8ing4some1

So it is 1.5 months already I'm waiting for Hisense to provide me return labels. Countless calls and emails did nothing. Their customer support reps can't do anything besides submitting a ticket on my behalf.

If anyone have any idea how to resolve this issue, I'm all ears.

Unfortunately I didn't buy from projectorscreen.com so apparently they couldn't help me.


----------



## ProjectionHead

w8ing4some1 said:


> So it is 1.5 months already I'm waiting for Hisense to provide me return labels. Countless calls and emails did nothing. Their customer support reps can't do anything besides submitting a ticket on my behalf.
> 
> If anyone have any idea how to resolve this issue, I'm all ears.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't buy from projectorscreen.com so apparently they couldn't help me.


I just sent you a DM, fwd me your guarantee registration confirmation email as well as the email when you requested to return it and I’ll see if I can work any magic.


----------



## rooterha

Returning this f***ng thing to Hisense has been an absolute disaster. Brian is helping me with his contact but even with that there is no clear progress. Supposedly shipping material were sent to me last Monday but I haven't received anything or any indication that anything has been sent to me... so we will see.


----------



## ProjectionHead

rooterha said:


> Returning this f***ng thing to Hisense has been an absolute disaster. Brian is helping me with his contact but even with that there is no clear progress. Supposedly shipping material were sent to me last Monday but I haven't received anything or any indication that anything has been sent to me... so we will see.


I’m out of town until Saturday; if still not resolved by Monday let me know and I’ll jump back in.


----------



## ajamils

ProjectionHead said:


> I’m out of town until Saturday; if still not resolved by Monday let me know and I’ll jump back in.


Don't forget to follow up about my return as well. I have not seen any reply from Hisense even though my return was opened almost a month ago.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricoflashback

So much from buying from a reputable dealer. Let's hope that these Hisense issues are the exception and not the norm. Customer Service is all relative - namely your own experience with any company.


----------



## psfc_yojimbo

Anyone experiencing white text bleeding or light rays with this projector? I've had it for about 5 months and didn't notice the issue until recently. Seems like white text is where the issue is most noticeable, but other colors or images can show bleeding. To clarify what I mean is I can see rays near the bottom of the screen and light around the edges of text and objects. This is my second UST after replacing a Vava Chroma with the Hisense, and should mention that I'm still using the Vava UST ALR 100in screen that it came with. Not sure if this is the projector, settings, screen, or a placement issue. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kev1000000

psfc_yojimbo said:


> Anyone experiencing white text bleeding or light rays with this projector? I've had it for about 5 months and didn't notice the issue until recently. Seems like white text is where the issue is most noticeable, but other colors or images can show bleeding. To clarify what I mean is I can see rays near the bottom of the screen and light around the edges of text and objects. This is my second UST after replacing a Vava Chroma with the Hisense, and should mention that I'm still using the Vava UST ALR 100in screen that it came with. Not sure if this is the projector, settings, screen, or a placement issue. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


Dust your lens. I am serious


----------



## imagic

A true AVS forum classic, I mean sure, it's popcorn drama and that's always good for upping the view count, so I guess thanks for boosting the thread's visibility. Glad you got that sorted.

Fun facts... whether a shootout or showcase, if it's being held or sponsored by a dealer, then it's a sales event and counts as _advertising_. It's a form of _entertainment_, even if efforts are taken to make it as fair as possible. Just sayin’.

If these events were a sport, that sport would be American Ninja Warriors, or maybe The Masked Singer (yeah, we're gonna count that as a sport, OK?)... not football, baseball, basketball, hockey, soccer, tennis, track & field, etc.—if you know what I mean.

Side note, the world of UST projectors is moving fast! It's amazing how many there are to choose from already and the list keeps growing. Fun times when an AV tech product category is going through a growth phase like this, where everyone is trying to out-innovate and underprice each other. Sometimes, capitalism and competition work! Just consider the rollout of Dolby Vision to Hisense USTs and the potential that holds for getting better HDR out of a projector. I'm looking forward to seeing what the update does for those tough dark scenes.


----------



## Ricoflashback

imagic said:


> A true AVS form classic, Ferrari thread with customer service issue! I mean sure, it's popcorn drama and that's always good for upping the view count, so I guess thanks for boosting the thread's visibility. Glad you got that sorted.
> 
> Fun facts... whether a shootout or showcase, if it's being held or sponsored by a dealer, then it's a sales event and counts as _advertising_. It's a form of _entertainment_, even if efforts are taken to make it as fair as possible. Just sayin’.
> 
> If these events were a sport, that sport would be American Ninja Warriors, or maybe The Masked Singer (yeah, we're gonna count that as a sport, OK?)... not football, baseball, basketball, hockey, soccer, tennis, track & field, etc.—if you know what I mean.


I'm not sure the point you are trying to make, Mark. On the UST front - - yes, the fastest growing projector segment. Lots of options including Chinese PJ's with ALPD 4.0 technology and incredible black levels & contrast. I don't think anybody has a problem with showcase "sales events." It comes with the territory. Everyone has to make a living and it's understandable that a sponsor/dealer will push his or her own products. But like with any company, once you start eating your own dog food, your "facts" become "biased opinions" and that's the lens you look through.


----------



## psfc_yojimbo

Kev1000000 said:


> Dust your lens. I am serious


Many thanks! Removed layer of dusty film from the lens glass cover and wow, night and day difference!


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> I'm not sure the point you are trying to make, Mark. On the UST front - - yes, the fastest growing projector segment. Lots of options including Chinese PJ's with ALPD 4.0 technology and incredible black levels & contrast. I don't think anybody has a problem with showcase "sales events." It comes with the territory. Everyone has to make a living and it's understandable that a sponsor/dealer will push his or her own products. But like with any company, once you start eating your own dog food, your "facts" become "biased opinions" and that's the lens you look through.


I quickly realized that I didn’t have a point, I was just sort of riffing on stuff this morning.

Also LOL the typos I did not see because I composed it on my phone with blurry morning vision. Ferrari!


----------



## rooterha

imagic said:


> I quickly realized that I didn’t have a point, I was just sort of riffing on stuff this morning.
> 
> Also LOL the typos I did not see because I composed it on my phone with blurry morning vision. Ferrari!


We've all been there


----------



## Ricoflashback

imagic said:


> I quickly realized that I didn’t have a point, I was just sort of riffing on stuff this morning.
> 
> Also LOL the typos I did not see because I composed it on my phone with blurry morning vision. Ferrari!


Understood. I always enjoy your write-ups and insight. Keep em comin.


----------



## psfc_yojimbo

Does anyone else experience lag/judders/hitching type issues on this projector? A couple months ago my Nvidia Shield Pro updated the Android TV OS version and many apps, especially Hulu, started having this issue. I thought it was the Shield for awhile but even after changing to native apps on the L9G I still occasionally see the slowdown weirdness. I am really sure how to explain it...motion just doesn't look smooth or natural for short bursts then it's fine, but it can happen many times during a show. I can't tell if it's related to any certain settings or not, but I suspect it happens more when Theater Night screen mode is enabled and it's a darker scene...maybe...


----------



## rooterha

Saga continues

I was told on Wednesday that my shipping boxes to return the l9g were out for delivery

they never arrived

they also didn't arrive Thursday or today

so yeah - Hisense and the guarantee is a mess


----------



## rooterha

Finally some movement

Got a tracking number for my shipping boxes - after claiming they were 'out for delivery' last Wednesday, they actually shipped them last Friday and they are supposed to be delivered tomorrow.

I was also sent the shipping labels to my email and a pickup has been scheduled for Friday.

Hopefully all is smooth from now on.

Thanks to Brian and also Mark from Hisense for helping me move it along!


----------



## rramacha

I ordered mine from projectorscreen and included Salamander Credenza as well. This will be for my Master Bedroom. My main media room uses NX-7.


----------



## clipghost

People that ended up returning this projector, why/what was your decision based on? What did the projector not do for you? Also what are you getting now instead?


----------



## kevinz13

clipghost said:


> People that ended up returning this projector, why/what was your decision based on? What did the projector not do for you? Also what are you getting now instead?


I returned mine mainly because of HDR performance. I tried my best to correct it with Dolby Vision hack (LLDV) to trying MadVR. I got a glimpse of what it could be but it just required too many steps.
On top of this projectors loose the "3D effect" that OLED give. I didn't know what this meant until I got this projector. The near infante contract of OLED gives content a "pop" that I missed.
Finally, my 100 days ran out before Dolby Vision update was released - sounds like it still hasn't been. 

If rumors are true, low cost 100" OLEDs are around the corner. I'm just going to wait for them.


----------



## Dennis777

Does anyone know when the new firmware update for the 120L9G will be.


----------



## novelcarry

psfc_yojimbo said:


> Does anyone else experience lag/judders/hitching type issues on this projector? A couple months ago my Nvidia Shield Pro updated the Android TV OS version and many apps, especially Hulu, started having this issue. I thought it was the Shield for awhile but even after changing to native apps on the L9G I still occasionally see the slowdown weirdness. I am really sure how to explain it...motion just doesn't look smooth or natural for short bursts then it's fine, but it can happen many times during a show. I can't tell if it's related to any certain settings or not, but I suspect it happens more when Theater Night screen mode is enabled and it's a darker scene...maybe...


I noticed this. Turning off motion enhancement fixed it for me. While it did a good job smoothing, I noticed exactly what you're referring to. Troubleshooting lead me to turn off motion enhancement and everything looks better now. Note however if you are used to viewing content with that turned on, the picture will not appear as smooth initially. It will take a few minutes for you to adjust to watching without it.

Side note: Has anyone toyed around with Active Contrast? I find that turning it on completely crushed dark details in bright scenes. Turning it off gives a more accurate picture to my eye. But I do know the whole reason for the setting is to make dark scenes darker since these kind of projects struggle to Grey blacks.


----------



## rooterha

rooterha said:


> Finally some movement
> 
> Got a tracking number for my shipping boxes - after claiming they were 'out for delivery' last Wednesday, they actually shipped them last Friday and they are supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> I was also sent the shipping labels to my email and a pickup has been scheduled for Friday.
> 
> Hopefully all is smooth from now on.
> 
> Thanks to Brian and also Mark from Hisense for helping me move it along!


Just a final update - got my return approved and was paid out the refund by Hisense today.

Happy with the outcome and still a Hisense fan.


----------



## jakechoy

rooterha said:


> Just a final update - got my return approved and was paid out the refund by Hisense today.
> 
> Happy with the outcome and still a Hisense fan.


I was actually very surprised by Hisense's local sales and support response..it was immediate when I asked for a demo (their retail shop for the UST won't be ready till mid June); so they said to come by anytime time during office hours to test out the projector.

What should I look out for during the demo test?


----------



## rjyap

jakechoy said:


> I was actually very surprised by Hisense's local sales and support response..it was immediate when I asked for a demo (their retail shop for the UST won't be ready till mid June); so they said to come by anytime time during office hours to test out the projector.
> 
> What should I look out for during the demo test?


Ask them if they are OK to bring over your unit for comparison? Best to do a side by side comparison and also check if the environment matching yours. For eg. if you own a bat cave HT vs living room, your requirement might be different. Like those high lumens AWOL might work better for non light control room.


----------



## jakechoy

rjyap said:


> Ask them if they are OK to bring over your unit for comparison? Best to do a side by side comparison and also check if the environment matching yours. For eg. if you own a bat cave HT vs living room, your requirement might be different. Like those high lumens AWOL might work better for non light control room.


haha..i can bring one of two USTs I have..so C2 or T1? 😅 

but isn't the Hisense fixed focus? I wonder if they have space for 120" vs 120" head to head comp?

Which means I need to bring my Nvidia Shield too and HDMI splitter


----------



## rjyap

jakechoy said:


> haha..i can bring one of two USTs I have..so C2 or T1? 😅
> 
> but isn't the Hisense fixed focus? I wonder if they have space for 120" vs 120" head to head comp?
> 
> Which means I need to bring my Nvidia Shield too and HDMI splitter


Since L9G is tri-laser, better bring T1 so you can compare the color in Rec2020. To be fair, use T1 at 120" side by side. Just cover the lens with a cardboard one or another to compare. Or even better do a blind test.


----------



## Ricoflashback

jakechoy said:


> haha..i can bring one of two USTs I have..so C2 or T1? 😅
> 
> but isn't the Hisense fixed focus? I wonder if they have space for 120" vs 120" head to head comp?
> 
> Which means I need to bring my Nvidia Shield too and HDMI splitter


While you’re there, see if they have a projector with the contrast of the T1 plus vertical and horizontal shift and a motorized lens with a full CMS and lens memory coming soon. If it can cook breakfast - that would be great, too. Hey - it never hurts to ask. Looking forward to your comments.


----------



## Roginator

I've had this projector for a while now. Coming from a bright Samsung 65", the reduced brightness was somewhat of a letdown. But I've become accustomed to the reduced brightness and usually try to avoid watching much in the daytime.

Now that I have this huge 120" screen, I try to find the best streaming sources for the network shows. This sometimes means waiting a week for the shows to be unlocked. And Blu-rays look quite incredible.

But I have noticed a few problems. I was watching the first episode of Star Trek: Strange New Worlds tonight and noticed that every so often the brightness would suddenly drop maybe 20%, then return to its original value a little later. This is quite annoying. I've tried every setting I could find and none of them fix this. I've seen this in other shows - The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel comes to mind.

The other is that sometimes the picture starts to stutter in certain high motion areas of the screen. I assume this is due to a failure of the motion smoothing routine. Which reminds me that the motion smoothing on this projector is normally fantastic. Turning it off makes the picture painful to watch. It was the exact opposite on my Samsung TV.

I also suffer some odd de-interlacing issues with the streaming version of Call the Midwife. In some motion scenes it seems to drop multiple frames in a row. Maybe this is a problem with the source being compressed too much. The picture is quite sharp, but tends to be hard to watch because of this. I sometimes switch to the broadcast version which isn't TOO compressed here.

And there's got to be a better way to match the projection to the screen.

Overall I'm not unhappy I got it so far. I assume prices will drop quite a bit when this one dies - hopefully not too soon.


----------



## jakechoy

rjyap said:


> Since L9G is tri-laser, better bring T1 so you can compare the color in Rec2020. To be fair, use T1 at 120" side by side. Just cover the lens with a cardboard one or another to compare. Or even better do a blind test.


Unfortunately, they have already setup a 120" ALR screen which does not allow for head to head comp.



Ricoflashback said:


> While you’re there, see if they have a projector with the contrast of the T1 plus vertical and horizontal shift and a motorized lens with a full CMS and lens memory coming soon. If it can cook breakfast - that would be great, too. Hey - it never hurts to ask. Looking forward to your comments.


I put in ur request and they asked if we wanna buy their latest OLED TV instead  

Ok, here's me and my buddy's review:


*What's great?*
1. Sports mode....soccer looked amazing.
2. Brightness and sharpness
3. 3 year warranty + 1 yr free netflix + digital antenna (it has a built in TV tuner)
4. Free ALR screen installation
5. No red speckles
6. Built-netflix, amazon prime, youtube apps 
6. Color range is WIDE...it has the red push just like the T1...not sure if good or bad? I think this is a tri-laser issue/benefit?

*What's not so great?*
1. MEMC is needed...when turned off...fast movement looks juddering. We tested this out many times and was quite shocked how bad the judders were without MEMC turned on.
2. Contrast/blacks : sorry, XM C2 and FM T1 are still the queen and king 
3. Dark scenes have the gray haze, we're not sure if its the ALR screen, but the C2 and T1 on my white wall did not have such a haze.
4. Twice the price of C2 or T1 (sold here locally)
5. Audio speakers (turn it off - total rubbish like the C2); definitely need external speakers setup. T1 and U2 still have the best built-in speakers.

*Conclusion:*
1. I think its a great plug and play projector if you are not using ATV or AndroidTV box as almost all the media apps are already installed. (except u still need good external speakers)
2. The price...man the price is not typical Hisense price. I just don't think it can compete with Vava, U2 and T1 locally when these 3 are priced at half the Hisense cost.
3. Color-wise, I would rank T1>L9G>XMC2 based on OOTB settings with no tuning box. The T1's default output just had more pop vs the L9G.

p.s. We totally forgot to bring a console to test the gaming mode. apologies.


----------



## rjyap

jakechoy said:


> Unfortunately, they have already setup a 120" ALR screen which does not allow for head to head comp.
> 
> 
> 
> I put in ur request and they asked if we wanna buy their latest OLED TV instead
> 
> Ok, here's me and my buddy's review:
> 
> 
> *What's great?*
> 1. Sports mode....soccer looked amazing.
> 2. Brightness and sharpness
> 3. 3 year warranty + 1 yr free netflix + digital antenna (it has a built in TV tuner)
> 4. Free ALR screen installation
> 5. No red speckles
> 6. Built-netflix, amazon prime, youtube apps
> 6. Color range is WIDE...it has the red push just like the T1...not sure if good or bad? I think this is a tri-laser issue/benefit?
> 
> *What's not so great?*
> 1. MEMC is needed...when turned off...fast movement looks juddering. We tested this out many times and was quite shocked how bad the judders were without MEMC turned on.
> 2. Contrast/blacks : sorry, XM C2 and FM T1 are still the queen and king
> 3. Dark scenes have the gray haze, we're not sure if its the ALR screen, but the C2 and T1 on my white wall did not have such a haze.
> 4. Twice the price of C2 or T1 (sold here locally)
> 5. Audio speakers (turn it off - total rubbish like the C2); definitely need external speakers setup. T1 and U2 still have the best built-in speakers.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 1. I think its a great plug and play projector if you are not using ATV or AndroidTV box as almost all the media apps are already installed. (except u still need good external speakers)
> 2. The price...man the price is not typical Hisense price. I just don't think it can compete with Vava, U2 and T1 locally when these 3 are priced at half the Hisense cost.
> 3. Color-wise, I would rank T1>L9G>XMC2 based on OOTB settings with no tuning box. The T1's default output just had more pop vs the L9G.
> 
> p.s. We totally forgot to bring a console to test the gaming mode. apologies.


with memc turn on even at lowest, do you feel the soap opera effect? I can’t turn on memc even at lowest for T1. Typical Hollywood movie would look too smooth.
As for color looks more pop, I suspect could be T1 higher contrast that give it more 3D look and pop.
Agreed that Hisense pricing in Asia make no sense! They try to market it as premium brand but for that price I would go for Epson, Sony or JVC cause their product is not that much better and support in Asia is so so only. For me, it’s just another China brand product.


----------



## Ricoflashback

jakechoy said:


> Unfortunately, they have already setup a 120" ALR screen which does not allow for head to head comp.
> 
> 
> 
> I put in ur request and they asked if we wanna buy their latest OLED TV instead
> 
> Ok, here's me and my buddy's review:
> 
> 
> *What's great?*
> 1. Sports mode....soccer looked amazing.
> 2. Brightness and sharpness
> 3. 3 year warranty + 1 yr free netflix + digital antenna (it has a built in TV tuner)
> 4. Free ALR screen installation
> 5. No red speckles
> 6. Built-netflix, amazon prime, youtube apps
> 6. Color range is WIDE...it has the red push just like the T1...not sure if good or bad? I think this is a tri-laser issue/benefit?
> 
> *What's not so great?*
> 1. MEMC is needed...when turned off...fast movement looks juddering. We tested this out many times and was quite shocked how bad the judders were without MEMC turned on.
> 2. Contrast/blacks : sorry, XM C2 and FM T1 are still the queen and king
> 3. Dark scenes have the gray haze, we're not sure if its the ALR screen, but the C2 and T1 on my white wall did not have such a haze.
> 4. Twice the price of C2 or T1 (sold here locally)
> 5. Audio speakers (turn it off - total rubbish like the C2); definitely need external speakers setup. T1 and U2 still have the best built-in speakers.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 1. I think its a great plug and play projector if you are not using ATV or AndroidTV box as almost all the media apps are already installed. (except u still need good external speakers)
> 2. The price...man the price is not typical Hisense price. I just don't think it can compete with Vava, U2 and T1 locally when these 3 are priced at half the Hisense cost.
> 3. Color-wise, I would rank T1>L9G>XMC2 based on OOTB settings with no tuning box. The T1's default output just had more pop vs the L9G.
> 
> p.s. We totally forgot to bring a console to test the gaming mode. apologies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> View attachment 3276726


Nice work. Personally - - I prefer the large screen image from a projector over an OLED TV. Maybe it's my older eyes but it's much easier on them. We have a 48" OLED TV in the bedroom and it's great for night time and even some daytime viewing but for anything 100" and up - - I'll take the convenience of a PJ. I can just imagine the banding, blobbing, tinting and grid issues on a super large, OLED panel. Uniformity is key and until these larger OLED TV's come out and AVS Forum members start commenting, I'll withhold any judgment.


----------



## jakechoy

rjyap said:


> with memc turn on even at lowest, do you feel the soap opera effect? I can’t turn on memc even at lowest for T1. Typical Hollywood movie would look too smooth.
> As for color looks more pop, I suspect could be T1 higher contrast that give it more 3D look and pop.
> Agreed that Hisense pricing in Asia make no sense! They try to market it as premium brand but for that price I would go for Epson, Sony or JVC cause their product is not that much better and support in Asia is so so only. For me, it’s just another China brand product.


At the lowest..it's "ok". that was the setting we did most of the testing. We set EVERYTHING to 50 (contrast/brightness etc). CMS etc all set to default.

That said, I think the Sports mode has MEMC set to high? It looks great watching EPL game on it..really immersive...as if u are on the pitch.

So..maybe its a good "buy" for those sports bars? (Hisense did asked if it was a commercial or personal purchase)

Have they started selling it in MY? Hisense is launching their brand and showroom in June over here. I think in MY its already there.

The Hari Raya special on the 120" with ALR screen is SGD8999!


----------



## rjyap

jakechoy said:


> At the lowest..it's "ok". that was the setting we did most of the testing. We set EVERYTHING to 50 (contrast/brightness etc). CMS etc all set to default.
> 
> That said, I think the Sports mode has MEMC set to high? It looks great watching EPL game on it..really immersive...as if u are on the pitch.
> 
> So..maybe its a good "buy" for those sports bars? (Hisense did asked if it was a commercial or personal purchase)
> 
> Have they started selling it in MY? Hisense is launching their brand and showroom in June over here. I think in MY its already there.
> 
> The Hari Raya special on the 120" with ALR screen is SGD8999!


As far as I know only some low end TV in MY. SGD8999 is no Raya special. That's JVC pricing. Not sure what they are smoking selling at that price. Definitely not a value buy product.


----------



## jakechoy

Ricoflashback said:


> Nice work. Personally - - I prefer the large screen image from a projector over an OLED TV. Maybe it's my older eyes but it's much easier on them. We have a 48" OLED TV in the bedroom and it's great for night time and even some daytime viewing but for anything 100" and up - - I'll take the convenience of a PJ. I can just imagine the banding, blobbing, tinting and grid issues on a super large, OLED panel. Uniformity is key and until these larger OLED TV's come out and AVS Forum members start commenting, I'll withhold any judgment.


Me too. I have not have a regular TV for the last decade. Even my charter cable box used to go right to the AV receiver->projector.

And you are not the only one, everyone who had seen the big projector screen agreed there's no strain on us old folks' eyes....had actually converted 2 other buddies to UST projectors recently!

One of them said he couldn't do a OLED bigger than 65" cuz it was just too tiring for the eyes after just 1 movie..with the projector..he could do all 3 godfather movies in a row..lol


----------



## jakechoy

rjyap said:


> As far as I know only some low end TV in MY. SGD8999 is no Raya special. That's JVC pricing. Not sure what they are smoking selling at that price. Definitely not a value buy product.


yeah..my buddy asked "is that a Raya special mark-up?"

And we asked what's the price w/o the ALR screen. it was - SGD500 (kid u not)


----------



## Dave Harper

kevinz13 said:


> *I returned mine mainly because of HDR performance. I tried my best to correct it with Dolby Vision hack (LLDV) to trying MadVR. I got a glimpse of what it could be but it just required too many steps.*
> On top of this projectors loose the "3D effect" that OLED give. I didn't know what this meant until I got this projector. The near infante contract of OLED gives content a "pop" that I missed.
> Finally, my 100 days ran out before Dolby Vision update was released - sounds like it still hasn't been.
> 
> If rumors are true, low cost 100" OLEDs are around the corner. I'm just going to wait for them.


It may be too late for you, but anyone else with these issues and an HDFury, please contact me first before returning your L9G. I have some amazing settings that work gloriously with the similar AWOL LTV-3500, which I am sure should translate over pretty well. ;-)


----------



## rooterha

@Dave Harper 

Can you just post them here? If you'll recall, a bunch of us tried your settings on the L9G when it was first released with little to no benefit. Would love to see the new ones!


----------



## rjyap

Dave Harper said:


> It may be too late for you, but anyone else with these issues and an HDFury, please contact me first before returning your L9G. I have some amazing settings that work gloriously with the similar AWOL LTV-3500, which I am sure should translate over pretty well. ;-)


With functional build in CMS and 11 point greyscale adjustment, why HDFury is needed?


----------



## novelcarry

Took me forever, but I finally got mine installed on the ceiling. It was... a challenge. Would have loved to use an ALR screen, but we have little ones running around frequently making a fixed ALR (or really, any ALR even retractable) a real liability.

Got it installed, loving it so far except one thing... anyone notice the red and green being off by like... 1 pixel? Has anyone figured out how to adjust convergence?


----------



## rjyap

novelcarry said:


> Took me forever, but I finally got mine installed on the ceiling. It was... a challenge. Would have loved to use an ALR screen, but we have little ones running around frequently making a fixed ALR (or really, any ALR even retractable) a real liability.
> 
> Got it installed, loving it so far except one thing... anyone notice the red and green being off by like... 1 pixel? Has anyone figured out how to adjust convergence?
> View attachment 3277042


can u take a close up photo preferable white text over black background? Most likely what u see is lens chromatic aberration. This is single chip DLP, not 3 panels projector so no adjustment possible.

Below image is CA from the lens.





22/17/dhou.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages







www.zupimages.net





If your unit is as bad as the image shown, try to swap for another unit from your dealer.


----------



## rooterha

novelcarry said:


> Took me forever, but I finally got mine installed on the ceiling. It was... a challenge. Would have loved to use an ALR screen, but we have little ones running around frequently making a fixed ALR (or really, any ALR even retractable) a real liability.
> 
> Got it installed, loving it so far except one thing... anyone notice the red and green being off by like... 1 pixel? Has anyone figured out how to adjust convergence?
> View attachment 3277042


Chris from Hisense Has a beta that has a fix for that... not sure when it's releasing


----------



## novelcarry

rooterha said:


> Chris from Hisense Has a beta that has a fix for that... not sure when it's releasing


That's good to hear. I figured it is something that can be modified via software. Very reminiscent of my rear projection TV days.


----------



## novelcarry

rjyap said:


> can u take a close up photo preferable white text over black background? Most likely what u see is lens chromatic aberration. This is single chip DLP, not 3 panels projector so no adjustment possible.
> 
> Below image is CA from the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22/17/dhou.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zupimages.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your unit is as bad as the image shown, try to swap for another unit from your dealer.


Mine is not nearly as bad as that. Its just barely off, I really only notice it when I'm up close.


----------



## rjyap

Not that bad and normally you wouldn't notice this for movies unless using it as a PC desktop screen with lots of small text. I'm using HTPC so quite sensitive to CA as it affect the text sharpness.


----------



## emmanuellsam

rjyap said:


> Not that bad and normally you wouldn't notice this for movies unless using it as a PC desktop screen with lots of small text. I'm using HTPC so quite sensitive to CA as it affect the text sharpness.


mine has this issue as well, is it something that requires a replacement unit ?what does CA mean


----------



## emmanuellsam

novelcarry said:


> Mine is not nearly as bad as that. Its just barely off, I really only notice it when I'm up close.
> 
> View attachment 3277048
> View attachment 3277049


 Is there a fix for this or is it better to return it for a replacement


----------



## psfc_yojimbo

Roginator said:


> I've had this projector for a while now. Coming from a bright Samsung 65", the reduced brightness was somewhat of a letdown. But I've become accustomed to the reduced brightness and usually try to avoid watching much in the daytime.
> 
> Now that I have this huge 120" screen, I try to find the best streaming sources for the network shows. This sometimes means waiting a week for the shows to be unlocked. And Blu-rays look quite incredible.
> 
> But I have noticed a few problems. I was watching the first episode of Star Trek: Strange New Worlds tonight and noticed that every so often the brightness would suddenly drop maybe 20%, then return to its original value a little later. This is quite annoying. I've tried every setting I could find and none of them fix this. I've seen this in other shows - The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel comes to mind.
> 
> The other is that sometimes the picture starts to stutter in certain high motion areas of the screen. I assume this is due to a failure of the motion smoothing routine. Which reminds me that the motion smoothing on this projector is normally fantastic. Turning it off makes the picture painful to watch. It was the exact opposite on my Samsung TV.
> 
> I also suffer some odd de-interlacing issues with the streaming version of Call the Midwife. In some motion scenes it seems to drop multiple frames in a row. Maybe this is a problem with the source being compressed too much. The picture is quite sharp, but tends to be hard to watch because of this. I sometimes switch to the broadcast version which isn't TOO compressed here.
> 
> And there's got to be a better way to match the projection to the screen.
> 
> Overall I'm not unhappy I got it so far. I assume prices will drop quite a bit when this one dies - hopefully not too soon.


I made a comment about the same motion judder issues in this thread. I have also also seen the same brightness dimming issue in Mazel and a few other shows. I contacted Hisense support and they had me manually update the firmware to try which I just installed yesterday. So far still seeing slight judder but it's not as bad, so I need more time to test. They sent me firmware version M0117 and I was on L something previously.


----------



## jakechoy

psfc_yojimbo said:


> I made a comment about the same motion judder issues in this thread. I have also also seen the same brightness dimming issue in Mazel and a few other shows. I contacted Hisense support and they had me manually update the firmware to try which I just installed yesterday. So far still seeing slight judder but it's not as bad, so I need more time to test. They sent me firmware version M0117 and I was on L something previously.


turning off MEMC on the projector at the Hisense showroom last Friday created judder on fast moving images...was really disappointed.


----------



## j-0

For my home setup, I have a 100-inch Vividstorm S PRO P screen.

I bought the L9G 100 last week at Best Buy, thinking it would be a perfect match. Although it was rather easy to get it to project onto my screen without having to use the software edge adjustments, I have been unable to get the L9G to feel like it's "in focus".

The image just isn't razor-sharp.

My wife has been getting nauseous from watching movies on the L9G, and I got a little bit of headache, too, as I feel my eyes are working overtime trying to "correct" the slightly off-focus projection. We do use subtitles on many movies, so that makes it more noticeable.

Here are some pictures:



















I did some research and found this forum (first post!). I thought my unit may be defective, but as novelcarry and rjyap are having similar issues, maybe this is just "acceptable normal performance" for this unit?

Or, maybe, as novelcarry suggested, red and green are off by 1 pixel?

I'm going to pick up 2 or 3 other projectors today (that I can return) and see how they perform as, at least, this L9G unit is unacceptable to me. I'm going to try the Samsung LSP9T and the LG HU85LA, as those 2 seem to be the other top UST contenders (considering I cannot get the Fengmi T1 in a local store here in the US).

I considered replacing my L9G, but I don't know whether it's worth the effort, if it will make it better, or if this is just "standard performance". I do like how bright and vivid it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## stperona

Hey guys, been lurking this thread for a while and I haven't seen it mentioned but I was curious if anyone has had issues with white dots and DMD chip failures on their units? I bought my unit back in November and about mid-January it developed white dots. Hisense had me send it in, they diagnosed it with a failing DMD chip, replaced it and sent it back. Two months later it's developed the same issue albeit in a different area of the display.

One chip failure seems like bad luck but two in six months makes me wonder if I've got a bit of a lemon and something else is going on with the unit. Still waiting to hear what Hisense will do this second time around but starting to think I should push for a new unit over a repair this time around. Curious if anyone else has experienced this and if so if they were able to get Hisense to issue a replacement over a repair.


----------



## clipghost

j-0 said:


> For my home setup, I have a 100-inch Vividstorm S PRO P screen.
> 
> I bought the L9G 100 last week at Best Buy, thinking it would be a perfect match. Although it was rather easy to get it to project onto my screen without having to use the software edge adjustments, I have been unable to get the L9G to feel like it's "in focus".
> 
> The image just isn't razor-sharp.
> 
> My wife has been getting nauseous from watching movies on the L9G, and I got a little bit of headache, too, as I feel my eyes are working overtime trying to "correct" the slightly off-focus projection. We do use subtitles on many movies, so that makes it more noticeable.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3280186
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280187
> 
> 
> I did some research and found this forum (first post!). I thought my unit may be defective, but as novelcarry and rjyap are having similar issues, maybe this is just "acceptable normal performance" for this unit?
> 
> Or, maybe, as novelcarry suggested, red and green are off by 1 pixel?
> 
> I'm going to pick up 2 or 3 other projectors today (that I can return) and see how they perform as, at least, this L9G unit is unacceptable to me. I'm going to try the Samsung LSP9T and the LG HU85LA, as those 2 seem to be the other top UST contenders (considering I cannot get the Fengmi T1 in a local store here in the US).
> 
> I considered replacing my L9G, but I don't know whether it's worth the effort, if it will make it better, or if this is just "standard performance". I do like how bright and vivid it is. Any thoughts?


Hmm so strange. Do you have the screen that comes bundled with the L9G? I was going to say give that one a try before just incase for some reason the Vividstorm is causing the problem?

You can return at Best Buy of course as well.


----------



## j-0

clipghost said:


> Hmm so strange. Do you have the screen that comes bundled with the L9G? I was going to say give that one a try before just incase for some reason the Vividstorm is causing the problem?
> 
> You can return at Best Buy of course as well.


I considered doing that, but, unfortunately, in my specific setup, I can only use a Vividstorm that pulls up from the floor (can't have a permanent hanging screen). That said, the other projectors I got are sharper (they have a manual focus function, which helps), so it seems my L9G may have a focus issue after all (unfortunately, the 2 new projectors I got have different issues, as in, they overshoot my screen, which I'll get to in a second).

I probably should point out that both my Vividstorm and the projector are placed on the same (ground) level, again due to limitations in my set up. But as I was able to have the projector perfectly fill the screen (without having to software adjust the edges), I figured the setup was fine.

Here's a bit of an update regarding the new projectors I got:

The Samsung LSP9T and LG HU85LA both produce a sharper image that doesn't get us nauseous... (And both run a LOT cooler... Our L9G actively heated up the room, but these others do not.)

That said, unfortunately, despite Samsung claiming 100-130 inch screen compatibility, and LG claiming 90 inch and up, both projectors "overshoot" my 100 inch Vividstorm screen, even when the projectors are fully pushed towards the screen (i.e. as close as possible). They act like they want a 110 inch (or maybe 120 inch) screen. Unfortunately, though, in my set up, 100 inch is the max I can go... So I have to software adjust the edges (which I did not have to do with the L9G).

Software adjusting the edges "worked"... in the way that the projecting stayed relatively sharp. However, it resulted in the downside of a lot of light "leakage". I have a feeling that, when you software adjust the edges, the projector still shines (quite a) bit of light towards the "original" edge... Definitely quite noticeable in a dark room. It did not bother my wife (who was just happy not to get nauseous from watching a movie), but it bothered me, especially after spending so much cash and time on the setup. I also noticed some images being slightly distorted, likely due to the software edge adjustments (mostly noticeable in the left and right edges of the screen).

We also got the LSP9T little brother, LSP7T, but we immediately returned that one. It did perfectly project onto the 100 inch screen without software edge adjusting (like the L9G), and it was pretty sharp (unlike my L9G), but after experiencing the brightness of the triple laser 2800+ lumen projectors, it's hard to go back to a single laser with 2200 lumens...

Interestingly, in my own test, between the LSP9T, LSP7T, L9G & HU85LA, the HU85LA wqs the winner in terms of sharpness and image. No clue why. It's 2 years old, and so our expectations were low, but the underdog "won". That said, the way the projector overshoots our screen, requiring a software edge adjustment, as well as the lack of HDMI 2.1 ports, are definitely downsides...

So here I am, doing more research yet again, haha.

Definitely considering getting another L9G, as I read so many (!) great reviews, yet novelcarry's post has me worried the issue I experienced may be more widespread (and may simply not bother as many people??).

Any other projectors I'm missing?

I looked at the Hisense PX1-PRO, but I think we will really notice the downgrade to 2200 lumens (like we did for the LSP7T, which was an immediate "no"). Looked at the LG HU715QW too, as we like the HU85LA, but it's a single laser with a wheel..

I'm considering the T1, but the lack of return policy + software glitches being reported on this forum scare me.

I also looked at the AWOL, having 3500 lumens +upcoming dolby vision & 3d support (not that I care about the 3d), but I found the L9G running very hot already, actively heating up my room, so 3500 lumens sounds like a lot of cooling/fan, and indeed early reviews say the fan noise is an issue.

Finally, I looked at the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES, but it's discontinued, $15k, and, like the T1, the stores that sell it don't allow returns... That's a big $15k risk... And it's old. Wish Sony made a new one!

What a journey haha!

If I'm missing anything, please let me know!!


----------



## clipghost

j-0 said:


> I considered doing that, but, unfortunately, in my specific setup, I can only use a Vividstorm that pulls up from the floor (can't have a permanent hanging screen). That said, the other projectors I got are sharper (they have a manual focus function, which helps), so it seems my L9G may have a focus issue after all (unfortunately, the 2 new projectors I got have different issues, as in, they overshoot my screen, which I'll get to in a second).
> 
> I probably should point out that both my Vividstorm and the projector are placed on the same (ground) level, again due to limitations in my set up. But as I was able to have the projector perfectly fill the screen (without having to software adjust the edges), I figured the setup was fine.
> 
> Here's a bit of an update regarding the new projectors I got:
> 
> The Samsung LSP9T and LG HU85LA both produce a sharper image that doesn't get us nauseous... (And both run a LOT cooler... Our L9G actively heated up the room, but these others do not.)
> 
> That said, unfortunately, despite Samsung claiming 100-130 inch screen compatibility, and LG claiming 90 inch and up, both projectors "overshoot" my 100 inch Vividstorm screen, even when the projectors are fully pushed towards the screen (i.e. as close as possible). They act like they want a 110 inch (or maybe 120 inch) screen. Unfortunately, though, in my set up, 100 inch is the max I can go... So I have to software adjust the edges (which I did not have to do with the L9G).
> 
> Software adjusting the edges "worked"... in the way that the projecting stayed relatively sharp. However, it resulted in the downside of a lot of light "leakage". I have a feeling that, when you software adjust the edges, the projector still shines (quite a) bit of light towards the "original" edge... Definitely quite noticeable in a dark room. It did not bother my wife (who was just happy not to get nauseous from watching a movie), but it bothered me, especially after spending so much cash and time on the setup. I also noticed some images being slightly distorted, likely due to the software edge adjustments (mostly noticeable in the left and right edges of the screen).
> 
> We also got the LSP9T little brother, LSP7T, but we immediately returned that one. It did perfectly project onto the 100 inch screen without software edge adjusting (like the L9G), and it was pretty sharp (unlike my L9G), but after experiencing the brightness of the triple laser 2800+ lumen projectors, it's hard to go back to a single laser with 2200 lumens...
> 
> Interestingly, in my own test, between the LSP9T, LSP7T, L9G & HU85LA, the HU85LA wqs the winner in terms of sharpness and image. No clue why. It's 2 years old, and so our expectations were low, but the underdog "won". That said, the way the projector overshoots our screen, requiring a software edge adjustment, as well as the lack of HDMI 2.1 ports, are definitely downsides...
> 
> So here I am, doing more research yet again, haha.
> 
> Definitely considering getting another L9G, as I read so many (!) great reviews, yet novelcarry's post has me worried the issue I experienced may be more widespread (and may simply not bother as many people??).
> 
> Any other projectors I'm missing?
> 
> I looked at the Hisense PX1-PRO, but I think we will really notice the downgrade to 2200 lumens (like we did for the LSP7T, which was an immediate "no"). Looked at the LG HU715QW too, as we like the HU85LA, but it's a single laser with a wheel..
> 
> I'm considering the T1, but the lack of return policy + software glitches being reported on this forum scare me.
> 
> I also looked at the AWOL, having 3500 lumens +upcoming dolby vision & 3d support (not that I care about the 3d), but I found the L9G running very hot already, actively heating up my room, so 3500 lumens sounds like a lot of cooling/fan, and indeed early reviews say the fan noise is an issue.
> 
> Finally, I looked at the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES, but it's discontinued, $15k, and, like the T1, the stores that sell it don't allow returns... That's a big $15k risk... And it's old. Wish Sony made a new one!
> 
> What a journey haha!
> 
> If I'm missing anything, please let me know!!


You are basically doing what I was planning on doing soon enough. Mind if I pick your brain on this a bit?

The L9G was my top choice as well due to all glowing reviews. However as time went on I see people in the L9G threads returning/hating their devices. Sadly I think it is a great "DEAL" as it comes with a nice ALR screen as well. However it seems the issues it has, the not deep enough black levels, and poor customer service has put me off from it. Agree'd on the PX1-Pro if you are afraid of losing the lumens. May be worth a try though? 

The only "reputable" brands left are what you have listed above from Samsung and LG but they have their own sets of problems. The T1 at the moment is the current "winner" from the UST space from what people at AVS forum are saying. But again, no return and chinese branded. Nothing wrong with that, but the fact that it is not a reputable brand really disways me (and also you). Also return policy. It's tough because the UST space is awesome but pricey. More known brands need to get into it or churn out better products. The Samsung LSP7/9 at this point is old in my eyes. Sure it works great and people use it, but it seems close to an update and also the laser speckle issue people talk about in that forum thread gives cause for concern.


----------



## j-0

clipghost said:


> You are basically doing what I was planning on doing soon enough. Mind if I pick your brain on this a bit?
> 
> The L9G was my top choice as well due to all glowing reviews. However as time went on I see people in the L9G threads returning/hating their devices. Sadly I think it is a great "DEAL" as it comes with a nice ALR screen as well. However it seems the issues it has, the not deep enough black levels, and poor customer service has put me off from it. Agree'd on the PX1-Pro if you are afraid of losing the lumens. May be worth a try though?
> 
> The only "reputable" brands left are what you have listed above from Samsung and LG but they have their own sets of problems. The T1 at the moment is the current "winner" from the UST space from what people at AVS forum are saying. But again, no return and chinese branded. Nothing wrong with that, but the fact that it is not a reputable brand really disways me (and also you). Also return policy. It's tough because the UST space is awesome but pricey. More known brands need to get into it or churn out better products. The Samsung LSP7/9 at this point is old in my eyes. Sure it works great and people use it, but it seems close to an update and also the laser speckle issue people talk about in that forum thread gives cause for concern.


No problem picking my brain at all ! I'm glad to share my thoughts and experience!

But... what is your question exactly haha?

Seems like we're both stuck a little... I do want to say... Really don't bother with getting the LSP7T, or any single laser projector, or any projector with less than 2500 lumens... These projectors may please you if you don't know any better, but once you see the difference, there's no going back. Also, neither me or my wife experienced any speckle with the LSP9T and LG HU85LA. And we specifically put on "rainbow effect" heavy movies like Fellowship of the Ring (first chapter), Gladiator, etc, and were on the lookout for it. That said, as apparently it only effects 15% of people, maybe it doesn't affect us? My eyes are typically pretty strong (I'm a good wildlife spotter), but no clue if that relates haha.

I did end up returning the Hisense L9G this morning. We tried it again last night (we watched a movie, switching projectors every 40 mins). We started with LG, then Hisense, then Samsung. While we love the vividness, brightness, etc, of the L9G, we both got a headache, again, pretty soon after we switched to the L9G. That confirmed the issue for us, and ofcourse we find it unacceptable as it ruins watching movies (who wants a headache lol?). I blame it on the sharpness issue... that my brain is trying to overcompensate somehow. As mentioned before, I am considering getting a new L9G, but it's such a hassle as it doesn't ship without a screen (even though I don't need one), and the box is huge (!)... I had to borrow a friend's SUV to return the projector to Best Buy...

I may actually get the T1, and if I do, I will definitely report back.

But before I do, I'm going to do another projector test tonight. Just Samsung vs LG. I just spent 2 hours setting up each projector as best as I could during the day, aiming for minimal software edge correction, which was hard with just a 100-inch screen, and both needed some correction. We'll see how it holds up tonight and which one wins (if any) .

Also, while I am geeking out here... and going into so much detail. I may have to post a whole different thread soon about my surround sound experience haha.

A quick summary (very very off-topic!!), but if anyone finds this through google or whatever, and if you have questions, feel free to ask.

I got the Devialet Dione, Sennheiser Ambeo, B&O Beosound Stage, Bose 900 + rear & sub, Sony HT-A9, Sony HT A700 + rear & subs, and finally, the Sonos Arc + rear & subs. Yes, I went ALL OUT and got them all haha. 

And honestly, my own experience didn't compare to the reviews at all. Both the devialet dione & sennheiser ambeo were returned immediately. That said, my sennheiser ambeo was clearly defective, but even the store model had pretty poor music capabilities IMO. 

We tested all devices by playing my wife's fav song (Lionel Richie, Dancing on the Ceiling) using Tidal, Master track. And then we did a Dolby Atmos demo via the Dolby app. I also watched clips of Dune. Among all 7 setups, the Lionel Richie song, _by far_, sounded best on the B&O Beosound Stage, with the Sonos Arc coming in as a distant second, but still beating the dione, ambeo, etc. I was so surprised. That said, the devialet dione did a _great_ job in making thunder and rain sounds on our Dolby atmos demo (clearly a sign of its powerful sub), very very realistic, but voice (and particularly music) was underwhelming. We returned everything but still have the B&O beosound stage (which had really bad reviews, so that really surprised me), as well as the Sonos Arc + rear & subs. The room I've been testing in is, essentially, a pretty square box (I live in a condo), definitely not a perfect sound studio, but I'd imagine it would have been easy for most soundbars to bounce music off the walls. Of course, I calibrated all devices. The Sennheiser calibration definitely felt the most fancy haha, with the tall microphone in your seat. Unfortunately, all that fancy calibration didn't seem to help much. I'm curious to see how the Beosound Stage holds up, as it does not have any sub and rears, compared to the Sonos full set up, when watching more movies over the next few days.


----------



## rooterha

Maybe try exchanging the L9G? Although I returned mine, it was by far the sharpest projector I've ever seen in my life so I doubt that's consistent across all of them.


----------



## j-0

rooterha said:


> Maybe try exchanging the L9G? Although I returned mine, it was by far the sharpest projector I've ever seen in my life so I doubt that's consistent across all of them.


I wish I could purchase your return unit 😂!

I looked into your past posts (because if my L9G was sharp, it would have been the clear winner, and was curious why you'd want to return an ultra-sharp L9G), but it seems you didn't like the tone mapping, which surprised me (although being able to switch to a 3000:1 native contrast probably helped in selling the T1 too). Personally, I care less about perfect blacks compared to vivid bright colors, but if you can have both, that sounds pretty great to me. (For example, I do love my new Samsung S95B tv).

Did you find your L9G similar to a little radiator (i.e. actively heating up your room?), and if so, do you find the T1 is similar in that regard? (I appreciate how the Samsung and LG do not heat up the room at all, whereas the Hisense made the room noticeably warmer)

Also, do I understand correctly that the T1 really cannot be used properly without a lot of extra gear to ensure the HDMI connection is "correct", the image is enhanced, and stuff like that? I.e., I'm reading about HDFury devices, Projectivy, potentially even pairing the T1 with a madvr device.. Ideally I'd keep my setup more "lean"... but this all is such a rabbit hole that I'm already looking at Kaleidescape whereas I was very happy with my Apple 4k TV a few months ago lol.

PS. I didn't get around to doing my final "Samsung vs LG" test last night, will do so tonight, but as I had to software adjust the edges, I have the issue that the screen, on the far left and far right, bends "upwards" as it were. I.e. if the screen would display a straight horizontal line from left to right, it would slightly bend upwards on both edges of the screen. I don't think there's much I can do about it with these projectors without getting a bigger screen, which is why I may end up getting more projectors, considering the T1, the D30, a replacement L9G and perhaps even the Epson LS500, to continue my "perfect setup" mission lol.


----------



## clipghost

j-0 said:


> I wish I could purchase your return unit 😂!
> 
> I looked into your past posts (because if my L9G was sharp, it would have been the clear winner, and was curious why you'd want to return an ultra-sharp L9G), but it seems you didn't like the tone mapping, which surprised me (although being able to switch to a 3000:1 native contrast probably helped in selling the T1 too). Personally, I care less about perfect blacks compared to vivid bright colors, but if you can have both, that sounds pretty great to me. (For example, I do love my new Samsung S95B tv).
> 
> Did you find your L9G similar to a little radiator (i.e. actively heating up your room?), and if so, do you find the T1 is similar in that regard? (I appreciate how the Samsung and LG do not heat up the room at all, whereas the Hisense made the room noticeably warmer)
> 
> Also, do I understand correctly that the T1 really cannot be used properly without a lot of extra gear to ensure the HDMI connection is "correct", the image is enhanced, and stuff like that? I.e., I'm reading about HDFury devices, Projectivy, potentially even pairing the T1 with a madvr device.. Ideally I'd keep my setup more "lean"... but this all is such a rabbit hole that I'm already looking at Kaleidescape whereas I was very happy with my Apple 4k TV a few months ago lol.
> 
> PS. I didn't get around to doing my final "Samsung vs LG" test last night, will do so tonight, but as I had to software adjust the edges, I have the issue that the screen, on the far left and far right, bends "upwards" as it were. I.e. if the screen would display a straight horizontal line from left to right, it would slightly bend upwards on both edges of the screen. I don't think there's much I can do about it with these projectors without getting a bigger screen, which is why I may end up getting more projectors, considering the T1, the D30, a replacement L9G and perhaps even the Epson LS500, to continue my "perfect setup" mission lol.


That is the thing with the T1 I keep seeing. There is so much tinkering to get it right/use it. Seems like a whole new beast, hoping something more well known comes out that will have what the T1 has, but a bit more user friendly. What is Kaleidescape by the way?


----------



## j-0

clipghost said:


> That is the thing with the T1 I keep seeing. There is so much tinkering to get it right/use it. Seems like a whole new beast, hoping something more well known comes out that will have what the T1 has, but a bit more user friendly. What is Kaleidescape by the way?


Kaleidescape is basically a $10k apple TV, but with all movies being the highest source definition available,even above blue ray. Martin Scorsese uses it in his home. But, they don't have Dolby Vision support...


----------



## jakechoy

clipghost said:


> That is the thing with the T1 I keep seeing. There is so much tinkering to get it right/use it. Seems like a whole new beast, hoping something more well known comes out that will have what the T1 has, but a bit more user friendly. What is Kaleidescape by the way?


that's where the XM C2 comes in...PnP Dolby Vision.


----------



## clipghost

jakechoy said:


> that's where the XM C2 comes in...PnP Dolby Vision.


At that point when the Hisense L9G has Dolby Vision it will be same thing with a more "notable" brand. Even if their customer service is bad.

If I am getting a Fengmi Formovie, its gonna be the T1 with better specs.


----------



## DunMunro

An in depth review of the L9G:









Supertest Trichroma Laser TV Hisense 120L9G


Approfondimento con misure complete del nuovo Tri-Laser TV Hisense L9G che si candida a nuovo riferimento del settore, grazie non solo alla straordinaria estensione del gamut e al flusso luminoso più elevato rispetto ai diretti concorrenti ma soprattutto per l'elevata qualità d'immagine con una...



www.avmagazine.it




(use google translate for language of choice)


----------



## Dennis777

Does anyone know how to cut from the enery saver option in this tv.


----------



## Dennis777

I mean cut off.


----------



## arsenalfc89

DunMunro said:


> An in depth review of the L9G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supertest Trichroma Laser TV Hisense 120L9G
> 
> 
> Approfondimento con misure complete del nuovo Tri-Laser TV Hisense L9G che si candida a nuovo riferimento del settore, grazie non solo alla straordinaria estensione del gamut e al flusso luminoso più elevato rispetto ai diretti concorrenti ma soprattutto per l'elevata qualità d'immagine con una...
> 
> 
> 
> www.avmagazine.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (use google translate for language of choice)


Wow this is a very impressive review, calibration done properly and good insight. Going to keep my eye on this website. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rjyap

DunMunro said:


> An in depth review of the L9G:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supertest Trichroma Laser TV Hisense 120L9G
> 
> 
> Approfondimento con misure complete del nuovo Tri-Laser TV Hisense L9G che si candida a nuovo riferimento del settore, grazie non solo alla straordinaria estensione del gamut e al flusso luminoso più elevato rispetto ai diretti concorrenti ma soprattutto per l'elevata qualità d'immagine con una...
> 
> 
> 
> www.avmagazine.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (use google translate for language of choice)


Quality review with measurement to back up the observation. If you look at the spectrum for tri-laser, it’s very narrow and spike higher than lamp based or single/dual laser with phosphor wheel.
That’s why colorimeter is not accurate to measure tri-laser as there’s no correction table exist for i1 Display Pro and need to be profile against a spectrometer that can measure below 5nm wavelength. Also explanation of the color gamut need to take into consideration of color volume. Think of it in 3D space as the coordinate is in x,y,Y.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Dennis777 said:


> Does anyone know how to cut from the enery saver option in this tv.


Under Picture Settings > Laser Luminance > turn off Automatic Light Sensor

I don't think there's any other energy saving features


----------



## clipghost

Good talk here on what is to come to Hisense Projectors, it's really tough as a consumer to watch these favorable reviews and talks about the L9G and then come here and see consumers not being a fan of it. There is definitely a disconnect somewhere. -


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Good talk here on what is to come to Hisense Projectors, it's really tough as a consumer to watch these favorable reviews and talks about the L9G and then come here and see consumers not being a fan of it. There is definitely a disconnect somewhere. -


Thanks for sharing! I replaced a 65" OLED TV with the 100" L9G, my first UST (or projector of any kind). I love it. Especially with Dolby Vision (I'm helping beta test the upcoming firmware update).

My only frustration is that there hasn't been a single firmware update yet, and the L9G launched last August. That's unheard of in this day and age.


----------



## Dennis777

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Under Picture Settings > Laser Luminance > turn off Automatic Light Sensor
> 
> I don't think there's any other energy saving features


Ok. Thank you


----------



## Dennis777

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Thanks for sharing! I replaced a 65" OLED TV with the 100" L9G, my first UST (or projector of any kind). I love it. Especially with Dolby Vision (I'm helping beta test the upcoming firmware update).
> 
> My only frustration is that there hasn't been a single firmware update yet, and the L9G launched last August. That's unheard of in this day and age.


Since you are beta testing are you seeing more contrast in the picture. And you have no clue when they will release the update.


----------



## rjyap

clipghost said:


> Good talk here on what is to come to Hisense Projectors, it's really tough as a consumer to watch these favorable reviews and talks about the L9G and then come here and see consumers not being a fan of it. There is definitely a disconnect somewhere. -


I would trust actual user experience and measurement compare to just mostly marketing talk and review without objective measurement. A good example is LG 810PW with most users trying to return the projector and only one or two users keeping the unit.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Dennis777 said:


> Since you are beta testing are you seeing more contrast in the picture. And you have no clue when they will release the update.


Yes there's more contrast with Dolby Vision.

A Hisense representative that posts here says the update will begin rolling out at the end of June:


Cdmiller86 said:


> 6-8 week rollout starting end of June. First with 100L9G, then 120L9G and PX1-PRO.


----------



## Dennis777

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yes there's more contrast with Dolby Vision.
> 
> A Hisense representative that posts here says the update will begin rolling out at the end of June:


Ok. Thanks


----------



## arsenalfc89

clipghost said:


> Good talk here on what is to come to Hisense Projectors, it's really tough as a consumer to watch these favorable reviews and talks about the L9G and then come here and see consumers not being a fan of it. There is definitely a disconnect somewhere. -


That's the thing, users have their preference so you have to take some with a grain of salt. Some may like a certain PQ that you may or may not like. Hense the reason why good unbias reviewers with measurements to back it up are essential. Also users posting very good pictures helps as well. L9G is one of those projectors quantifiable wise hits a lot of boxes correctly, but does that mean a user with a different preference might like it?


----------



## clipghost

arsenalfc89 said:


> That's the thing, users have their preference so you have to take some with a grain of salt. Some may like a certain PQ that you may or may not like. Hense the reason why good unbias reviewers with measurements to back it up are essential. Also users posting very good pictures helps as well. L9G is one of those projectors quantifiable wise hits a lot of boxes correctly, but does that mean a user with a different preference might like it?


I mean it is a hell of a bundle especially when on sale price.


----------



## Dennis777

I got my 120l9g at the first of the year. I have never been able to get the geo setup to work on my tv. It always fails. Once turning it on the picture was dark at first but over time it brightened up. But still with my picture settings on standar I still get what amounts to a washed out picture sometimes. I tried both a soft and hard reset. Made no difference. Had the projector 5 months. What do you thank the chances are Hisense will swap out projectors.


----------



## novelcarry

Coming back to report on the slight red/green misalignment issue that I noted previously. I ended up getting a new tab-tensioned screen because the old one I was using was quite wavy. The old screen wasn't a problem for the standard (non-UST) projector that the L9G replaced because the image was being projected at a _much _more shallow angle. The L9G just has to have a flat screen to look good because of how steep the projected image is. After getting a better screen the red/green alignment issue has become almost invisible. It's still there (just barely), but it doesn't bother me at all anymore (FWIW, it never bothered my wife).

I'm now well into a month using this projector literally every night - its our main TV and we've pretty much abandoned the 65" LG CX OLED that's in our living room. We love this projector and overall are very happy with it. The only negatives we have to say about it now are the following:

Lack of Dolby Vision (but this looks to be resolved by Hisense in June with the next update)
Black levels are just 'ok'. Bright scenes are absolutely beautiful. I've been spoiled by my OLED for far too long and the black levels in some scenes on the L9G are just 'ok'. You can really see the projector struggle in Fantastic Beats - The Secrets of Dumbledore which has several dark scenes. The caveat here though is in an overall dark scene with _any _bright light source I find that black levels are totally acceptable. The projector is able to make that one source so bright that your eyes adjust accordingly to the scene and black appears black instead of grey. 
Content switching from SDR to HDR, 24Hz to 30Hz to 60Hz is slow. Note: I'm not testing with an HDMI 2.1 device so I'm not sure if this projector has fast switching or not (which is one of the HDMI 2.1 features that some devices support). Because of this I've locked Apple TV to do all my tone mapping and have it upscale everything to 60Hz. I really do want to enable frame rate and color space matching but the delay between changes has me on pause for now. 
Ever since installing this projector HDMI CEC has been running amok. Granted, I'm using a pretty old Pioneer AVR which needs to be retired. I've just disabled all automatic input switching to avoid having Apple TV claim input when I'm in the middle of playing Gran Turismo.
Like I said, we are super happy with this project and I'd highly recommend it to anyone looking for a UST. That's only 4 complaints out of a laundry list of positives!


----------



## clipghost

novelcarry said:


> Coming back to report on the slight red/green misalignment issue that I noted previously. I ended up getting a new tab-tensioned screen because the old one I was using was quite wavy. The old screen wasn't a problem for the standard (non-UST) projector that the L9G replaced because the image was being projected at a _much _more shallow angle. The L9G just has to have a flat screen to look good because of how steep the projected image is. After getting a better screen the red/green alignment issue has become almost invisible. It's still there (just barely), but it doesn't bother me at all anymore (FWIW, it never bothered my wife).
> 
> I'm now well into a month using this projector literally every night - its our main TV and we've pretty much abandoned the 65" LG CX OLED that's in our living room. We love this projector and overall are very happy with it. The only negatives we have to say about it now are the following:
> 
> Lack of Dolby Vision (but this looks to be resolved by Hisense in June with the next update)
> Black levels are just 'ok'. Bright scenes are absolutely beautiful. I've been spoiled by my OLED for far too long and the black levels in some scenes on the L9G are just 'ok'. You can really see the projector struggle in Fantastic Beats - The Secrets of Dumbledore which has several dark scenes. The caveat here though is in an overall dark scene with _any _bright light source I find that black levels are totally acceptable. The projector is able to make that one source so bright that your eyes adjust accordingly to the scene and black appears black instead of grey.
> Content switching from SDR to HDR, 24Hz to 30Hz to 60Hz is slow. Note: I'm not testing with an HDMI 2.1 device so I'm not sure if this projector has fast switching or not (which is one of the HDMI 2.1 features that some devices support). Because of this I've locked Apple TV to do all my tone mapping and have it upscale everything to 60Hz. I really do want to enable frame rate and color space matching but the delay between changes has me on pause for now.
> Ever since installing this projector HDMI CEC has been running amok. Granted, I'm using a pretty old Pioneer AVR which needs to be retired. I've just disabled all automatic input switching to avoid having Apple TV claim input when I'm in the middle of playing Gran Turismo.
> Like I said, we are super happy with this project and I'd highly recommend it to anyone looking for a UST. That's only 4 complaints out of a laundry list of positives!


You are in a similar situation as me. I guess the problem I am fearing are the black levels. I am coming from an LG OLED as well and am worried I will regret the purchase for that.

Also why didn't you use the screen that came with the L9G?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dennis777 said:


> I got my 120l9g at the first of the year. I have never been able to get the geo setup to work on my tv. It always fails. Once turning it on the picture was dark at first but over time it brightened up. But still with my picture settings on standar I still get what amounts to a washed out picture sometimes. I tried both a soft and hard reset. Made no difference. Had the projector 5 months. What do you thank the chances are Hisense will swap out projectors.


If you ordered it from us, DM me your order number and I will see what we can make happen.


----------



## Dennis777

ProjectionHead said:


> If you ordered it from us, DM me your order number and I will see what we can make happen.


Tried To DM you. Anyway my order number is 142212. Yesterday they gave me a firmware update to see if that would fix the problem. It didn’t. So that is where I stand now. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dennis777 said:


> Tried To DM you. Anyway my order number is 142212. Yesterday they gave me a firmware update to see if that would fix the problem. It didn’t. So that is where I stand now. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I got your DM and replied yesterday. Feel free to email me at the address in my signature and we can do this outside of the forum if still issues with DMs.


----------



## Dennis777

ProjectionHead said:


> I got your DM and replied yesterday. Feel free to email me at the address in my signature and we can do this outside of the forum if still issues with DMs.


Ok. Will do. Thanks


----------



## slicedmass

Can anyone comment on the claims that it can do 1080p at 240hz (or even 120hz)? It makes sense that the chip could disable its pixel shifting and just display a higher hz at 1080p but also I could see it just upscaling all content to 4k60 and calling it a day. If someone can please test with a console or pc forced at 1080p, that would be appreciated.


----------



## novelcarry

clipghost said:


> You are in a similar situation as me. I guess the problem I am fearing are the black levels. I am coming from an LG OLED as well and am worried I will regret the purchase for that.
> 
> Also why didn't you use the screen that came with the L9G?


I have little ones that run around our house all the time, I needed something that could be retracted.


----------



## jfwil

Anyone else still waiting for the update? Still no dv for me.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

jfwil said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the update? Still no dv for me.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone is. I don't think they've actually started rolling it out yet. 

I've been helping beta test the DV firmware since March. Hisense asked for my L9G's MAC address so I'd be one of the first people to get the update, but I don't have it yet either.


----------



## emmanuellsam

jfwil said:


> Anyone else still waiting for the update? Still no dv for me.


 Regretting going with this brand lol i know Samsung or lg wouldn’t do this kind nonsense , I stopped checking now


----------



## jfwil

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone is. I don't think they've actually started rolling it out yet.
> 
> I've been helping beta test the DV firmware since March. Hisense asked for my L9G's MAC address so I'd be one of the first people to get the update, but I don't have it yet either.





BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure everyone is. I don't think they've actually started rolling it out yet.
> 
> I've been helping beta test the DV firmware since March. Hisense asked for my L9G's MAC address so I'd be one of the first people to get the update, but I don't have it yet either.


Thanks! Thought I heard it was released 6/28. Must not be the case.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

jfwil said:


> Thanks! Thought I heard it was released 6/28. Must not be the case.


Hisense announced that it would start rolling out on 6/28, but it doesn't appear like they've actually started rolling it out yet.


----------



## stperona

Just turned mine on this evening and it prompted me to download the update. So it does seem it's rolling out.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stperona said:


> Just turned mine on this evening and it prompted me to download the update. So it does seem it's rolling out.


That's great news, enjoy! I've been very happy with the Dolby Vision beta update I've been testing. It looks noticeably better than HDR10.


----------



## rramacha

Hello All

After 3 months I finally installed this. Which HDMI input in this is for ARC?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

rramacha said:


> Hello All
> 
> After 3 months I finally installed this. Which HDMI input in this is for ARC?


HDMI 2


----------



## rramacha

I was looking more for HDMI output and eARC. I just figured there is no HDMI out on this. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## ProjectionHead

This little 3 projector shootout was cute and all, but we just hosted a massive 14 unit shootout, the “LaserTV Showdown”, with Mr. @imagic himself as a judge:








The Ultra Short Throw Projector Shootout - 2022


ProjectorScreen.com, the projection authority and the best place to buy a projector online has teamed up with Projector Central, The World's Largest Projector Resource to bring you this Ultra Short Throw Projector royal rumble.




www.projectorscreen.com




AVSForum discussion thread here:ProjectorCentral Teams with ProjectorScreen.com for the...
Hopefully y’all will find it a more valuable event as it encompass a much wider field of contestants and NONE of the contestants were sponsors in any way.
It was run by an independent editorial source, ProjectorCentral.com and entirely self-funded between them and I.


----------



## DunMunro

An opinion piece review:









Hisense Trichroma L9G 4K Laser TV UST: Showdown & Showroom Hands-On - HomeTheaterReview


The Hisense L9G is a fantastic turnkey 4K UST system.




hometheaterreview.com


----------



## emmanuellsam

finally got the update and it’s a game changer ! Hang in there if you haven’t got it yet.


----------



## einzelhaft

emmanuellsam said:


> View attachment 3323873
> 
> 
> finally got the update and it’s a game changer ! Hang in there if you haven’t got it yet.


Hmmmmm..... Sooooooooo if you look at the signal info on your DV content, does it show BT.709 or BT.2020 for the color primaries?


----------



## ThreeTwo

Does anyone use Sonos? I get terrible lag unless I change it to PCM Stereo.
Also, does anyone clean their screen?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Hisense has a new daylight screen:


----------

